# Phanteks Enthoo Evolv Shift/Shift X Owners Club



## CaptainZombie

Welcome to the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv Shift/Shift X Owners Club @ OCN!! If you would like to join the club, post some pics/ description of your build.



*Shift*

The craftsmanship of the Evolv Shift can be seen in every detail. From efficient space utilization to innovative features, the Shift delivers a compact housing that packs plenty of power. Every aspect of the Shift has been thoughtfully designed to be intuitive, clean and accessible. The interior is designed to meet the demand of AIO water cooling. Due to its small footprint and versatile placement, the Shift will look impressive anywhere in your home environment or office space.

http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Evolv-Shift.html


*
Shift X*

The Evolv Shift X combines premium finishes and distinctive design to stand tall amongst the crowd. From smart space utilization to innovative features, the Shif t X delivers the ultimate level of power ful and slim configurations. Every aspect of the Shift X has been thoughtfully designed to be intuitive, clean and accessible. The interior is designed to meet the demand of water cooling enthusiasts. Due to its small footprint and versatile placement, the Shift X will look impressive anywhere in your home environment or office space.

http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Evolv-Shift-X.html


----------



## nyk20z3

I am always working on different builds and i was excited for the Shift release for my secondary mini build so here we go.

Build List-

Phanteks Shift
Asus Z270i Gaming
Intel 7600K
Corsair LPX 2X8GB 3200Mhz
Samsung EVO 512GB M.2
Asus Direct CUII 960
Corsair SF450
Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120mm
Cooler Master MasterFan Pro Balance RGB 120mm X2

This is my spare build so i was thinking of putting a 1080 mini or possible a 1070 Ti in it at some point.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am always working on different builds and i was excited for the Shift release for my secondary mini build so here we go.
> 
> Build List-
> 
> Phanteks Shift
> Asus Z270i Gaming
> Intel 7600K
> Corsair LPX 2X8GB 3200Mhz
> Samsung EVO 512GB M.2
> Asus Direct CUII 960
> Corsair SF450
> Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120mm
> Cooler Master MasterFan Pro Balance RGB 120mm X2
> 
> This is my spare build so i was thinking of putting a 1080 mini or possible a 1070 Ti in it at some point.


Nice build nyk! My Shift should be delivered on Thursday from Newegg. I kept hoping that Amazon would get them in to use Prime and get it a few days sooner, but no dice.

I am very interested to see what the temps are like in this case since I went with the regular Shift. I will be using my H75 to cool the CPU. The X was just too tall for me to have as the HTPC, I currently have the Corsair 460X which is rather huge next to the TV.

My goal is to see if I can cram 3x SSDs and 1x 3.5 HDD in this. My motherboard doesn't have M.2 to consolidate one of these SSDs. I won't be upgrading my 4790k till next year since I want to see if Intel goes mainsteam with their 8 core CPUs or if they will stick with the 6 cores for awhile.

I am hoping that there are no issues fitting the Asus Strix OC 1070, it is a 2 slot so it should be good. I am contemplating soon to maybe get a 1080 Ti.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Here is a build log video from Tek Everything, looking good and screenshots alone don't seem to do this case justice. He does a good job trying to explain what you can and can't fit in this case.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Here is a build log video from Tek Everything, looking good and screenshots alone don't seem to do this case justice. He does a good job trying to explain what you can and can't fit in this case.


Good review i like how he orientated the aio tubing as i did mine the same way and its very clean looking. The only issue i really have with the Shift is the riser cable is too short to rotate the gpu so the fans face the glass. Unless its a mini gpu the gpu will make contact with the psu and its just not feasible. If we had another inch or so to play with it would be perfect.


----------



## qiUip

Here's my build. Not fully finished - waiting for some custome cables and want to give it a few more touches.

The build is temporary until I have the time to put it on water later this year or early next year.

At first I put the GPU fans facing the glass, but thermals were awe full so I flipped it back. The 2.5 width Strix is a real squeeze! Had to slightly end the bracket to fit.

i7-8700k, delided (prebined 5GHz OcUK)
Asus Strix 1080 Ti
Asus Strix Z370i
G.Skill 3200MHz 2x8GB
Samsung Polaris 960 Pro 512MB M.2 SSD
NZXT Kraken X62
SilverStone SST-SX650-G


----------



## nyk20z3

How tight is the clearance with he gpu fans facing the window i have the same GPU but water cooled ?


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> How tight is the clearance with he gpu fans facing the window i have the same GPU but water cooled ?


With a water block you shouldn't have any issues. It's the extra half a slot thickness of the heat sink on the Strix that makes it tight, and also then it fits without a problem. The issues is that it's blowing the air against the glass with hardly any gap so that the hot air recirculates back into the GPU which is very inefficient.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Good review i like how he orientated the aio tubing as i did mine the same way and its very clean looking. The only issue i really have with the Shift is the riser cable is too short to rotate the gpu so the fans face the glass. Unless its a mini gpu the gpu will make contact with the psu and its just not feasible. If we had another inch or so to play with it would be perfect.


In the shift x the raiser cable gave me enough wiggle room to rotate the GPU, but having the fan(s) facing the glass was really not ideal for thermals. The GPU got into the 80c range really quickly in games and hit thermal limits (set to 85c) in synthetic benchmarks! Now it's sitting comfortably at games around low 70s and stress testing for 20 min lower 80s. Opening the top helps a bit too.

I'm thinking of getting the front panel cut (with a water-jet cutter in the Mech Eng dp. at work) to increase airflow a bit. Need to check how feasible that will though...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> With a water block you shouldn't have any issues. It's the extra half a slot thickness of the heat sink on the Strix that makes it tight, and also then it fits without a problem. The issues is that it's blowing the air against the glass with hardly any gap so that the hot air recirculates back into the GPU which is very inefficient.


I have the 1070 version of the Strix, if I have it face the back of the mobo are there any issues to worry about?


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have the 1070 version of the Strix, if I have it face the back of the mobo are there any issues to worry about?


If the 1070 Strix is the same as the 1080 Ti size-wise, then it doesn't properly fit in the bracket. I had to take the bracket out of the case (as per the user manual), take the screw insert out and slightly bend/force the bracket over the plastic fan cover. It's not aweful, but it did slightly scratch the plastic a bit... It was also slightly trickier to get the bracket back in the case. It sounds worse than it is - in the end it fitted and it all works great.


----------



## Schnitter

This case is just too pretty. I have an 850 SeaSonic gold 160mm that I don't want to downgrade to a 600 Corsair because I don't want to hamper my overclocking.

Am I overreacting? Or are components so efficient now that 600 is just as good as 850 for overclocking?


----------



## nanook

I'm trying out that new 650watt SFX PSU from Silverstone. Works well so far.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> If the 1070 Strix is the same as the 1080 Ti size-wise, then it doesn't properly fit in the bracket. I had to take the bracket out of the case (as per the user manual), take the screw insert out and slightly bend/force the bracket over the plastic fan cover. It's not aweful, but it did slightly scratch the plastic a bit... It was also slightly trickier to get the bracket back in the case. It sounds worse than it is - in the end it fitted and it all works great.


I will have to take a look at the dimensions of both cards to compare. That looks like a hell of a bend there, can you bend it back without any issues?

I do want to get a 1080 or 1080 Ti, this could force me into getting one sooner. It seems like the EVGA 1080 Ti SC fits in this case pretty well.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I will have to take a look at the dimensions of both cards to compare. That looks like a hell of a bend there, can you bend it back without any issues?
> 
> I do want to get a 1080 or 1080 Ti, this could force me into getting one sooner. It seems like the EVGA 1080 Ti SC fits in this case pretty well.


Yup, it snaps right back. The angle I took the photo makes it seem worse than it is, and this is before I pushed it all the way over the plastic fan cover so it looks crocked. When I get my new PSU cables I'll take it out and photograph it again. I plan on going with a waterblock later so it willl completely resolve this issue anyways.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanook*
> 
> I'm trying out that new 650watt SFX PSU from Silverstone. Works well so far.


Yes, it's awesome! No issues even when pushing my CPU to 5.0GHz.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Yup, it snaps right back. The angle I took the photo makes it seem worse than it is, and this is before I pushed it all the way over the plastic fan cover so it looks crocked. When I get my new PSU cables I'll take it out and photograph it again. I plan on going with a waterblock later so it willl completely resolve this issue anyways.


That is good to hear. Whenever you can get more pics up is always cool.

Are you using 140mm fans in the front or 120s? If I use 140, will there be an issue with placing a 120mm rad on the bottom/base at all?

I'm supposed to get the case delivered today, but won't be able to start the build till tomorrow evening. I bought a SilverStone PWM fan hub yesterday to get all of the fans running in this case to try and keep it cool. I wish they would have sold a rear panel with vented air holes and a dust filter where the GPU sits if you didn't want that to be glass. It'd probably help with some of the air flow, but it doesn't sound like heat is that big of an issue in this case.

If the 1070 Ti wasn't coming out I'd consider the 1080, but stupid NVIDIA pretty much is killing that card with this tactic. Seems like the jump from my 1070 to the Ti would make more sense than a 1080.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That is good to hear. Whenever you can get more pics up is always cool.
> 
> Are you using 140mm fans in the front or 120s? If I use 140, will there be an issue with placing a 120mm rad on the bottom/base at all?
> 
> I'm supposed to get the case delivered today, but won't be able to start the build till tomorrow evening. I bought a SilverStone PWM fan hub yesterday to get all of the fans running in this case to try and keep it cool. I wish they would have sold a rear panel with vented air holes and a dust filter where the GPU sits if you didn't want that to be glass. It'd probably help with some of the air flow, but it doesn't sound like heat is that big of an issue in this case.
> 
> If the 1070 Ti wasn't coming out I'd consider the 1080, but stupid NVIDIA pretty much is killing that card with this tactic. Seems like the jump from my 1070 to the Ti would make more sense than a 1080.


For full watercoolong? I think it's either slim 240 front and slim 120 bottom, or 280 front. If you are asking if a 120 rad will fit with only a 140 fan in the front (but no rad) they I still doubt it - but how would such a setup work anyways?!

I'm using all 140mm fans. 2 be quite! silent wing 3 at the top (near the MB) and the base of the case, and the 2 fans that came with the Kraken for now. I put the Kraken in the AiO pump header and it controls the fans via its own software (not through the MB headers), the top 140 fan in he CPU header and the bottom fan in the Chasis header. It seems to work good that way. When I go water will replace all with Noctua 140mm fans.

As for the GPU, I think I read somewhere that the 1070Ti will be voltage locked and you won't be able to push it beyond stock, unlike the 1080 - so there is that. Double check it though! I wouldn't upgrade from 1070 to 1070Ti or 1080, it's 1080Ti or wait for Volta.









Edit: video link to 1070Ti not being overclockable -


----------



## nwkrep82

*Here's my entry to the club...*









*
*

Asus Z270i
Intel Core i7-7700K
Nvidia Titan Xp (2017)
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200
(2X) 1 TB Samsung 960 Evo M.2
Corsair SF600
XSPC Ion Pump/Reservoir
EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock
EK-FC Titan X Pascal - Nickel Water Block
EK-CoolStream PE 240 (38mm)
EK-CoolStream PE 120 (38mm)
(5X) Corsair HD120 RGB fans
(1X) Corsair HD140 RGB fan
CORSAIR Commander PRO
CORSAIR RGB LED Lighting PRO







*Yeh...A lot of stuff to get in there, LOL.*











*...but I got it all to fit*















*"Taste the Rainbow"*







*I still have a couple other little tweaks to do...more pics coming soon*


----------



## nyk20z3

I would have went with the SE rads to give yourself more breathing room but great work its similar to my build.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> This case is just too pretty. I have an 850 SeaSonic gold 160mm that I don't want to downgrade to a 600 Corsair because I don't want to hamper my overclocking.
> 
> Am I overreacting? Or are components so efficient now that 600 is just as good as 850 for overclocking?


Your not downgrading you wont use anything close to 800 watts a any given time you will be fine.


----------



## qiUip

Beautiful build nwkrep82. Def going to take some inspiration for my loop design. I think I'm going to go for a single 280 though (as I have one already) and an ek DCC pump/res combo that I will mount horizontally over the PSU, plus some Noctua Industrial PPC fans with the Phanteks Halos. I might go the extra mile and custom cut some ventilation into the front panel too (water jet cutter), but really not sure if I can manage that!

Hope I can get started on it this year, but more likely early next year. :/


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I would have went with the SE rads to give yourself more breathing room but great work its similar to my build.


Hey! How have you been? I'm the guy that purchased your Lian Li PC05SX, with 240 rad, and EK Asus Impact Monoblock.

This build mostly transferred from the later revision of the Lian Li build. I actually did a mod on the Lian Li case to fit a 38mm thick 240 rad...The SE I got from you really wasn't giving me the ideal amount of cooling capacity I wanted for an overclocked TItan Xp and 7700K. So I went with the PE rad. That rad just transferred to this build.

My idea was to push the limit of what can fit in this case (of course with the aesthetics and performance to match). I have other ideas for this case to push it even further...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Beautiful build nwkrep82. Def going to take some inspiration for my loop design. I think I'm going to go for a single 280 though (as I have one already) and an ek DCC pump/res combo that I will mount horizontally over the PSU, plus some Noctua Industrial PPC fans with the Phanteks Halos. I might go the extra mile and custom cut some ventilation into the front panel too (water jet cutter), but really not sure if I can manage that!
> 
> Hope I can get started on it this year, but more likely early next year. :/


I definitely appreciate inspiring you...as I have been inspired by others in the community.

The pump/res combo I used was from a previous build this replaced. I actually have another idea for a custom pump/res combo that I'm still working out all the details.

A custom cut front panel would be awesome and definitely add to overall air flow in this case. It's an idea I have also been thoroughly investigating.

I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Aggrotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I would have went with the SE rads to give yourself more breathing room but great work its similar to my build.


tbh i think it'd be juuuust right if the vertical rad wasnt push/pull. i mean, its still amazing and very similar to my mock up but to me the push/pull is just too much.


----------



## xP_0nex

Specs in sig. Just waiting for a 4790k from my buddy.


----------



## Archer S

Im seriously thinking about getting this case and cramming a whole lot of liquid cooling in it. But in order for my plans to work i would need to remove the internal divider between the motherboard and the psu area. The thing with the phanteks logo that opens to hide the cables.

Is that part removable or is it riveted on?

Thanks in advance


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archer S*
> 
> Im seriously thinking about getting this case and cramming a whole lot of liquid cooling in it. But in order for my plans to work i would need to remove the internal divider between the motherboard and the psu area. The thing with the phanteks logo that opens to hide the cables.
> 
> Is that part removable or is it riveted on?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Took a quick glance and looks riveted.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I am quickly learning these cables for the SF600 are the worst, they are so damn stiff.

I've worked in some PITA ITX cases in the past, but I feel like this one if you don't have the right hardware can be just as tough even though it is a bit bigger in size. For one, if you have a mobo that can use 1 or even 2x M.2, you will be golden. My SATA cables will only reach to use 2 HDD's in this case, and those are very tight. I'll probably have to put this build I think on the back burner till I figure out what I am doing with my system hardware.

I did try the 1070 Strix OC, it does fit without having to bend the bracket which is nice.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am quickly learning these cables for the SF600 are the worst, they are so damn stiff.


For the Corsair SF600, I'm actually using a combination of 2 of their premium sleeved cable kits (which I happened to already have on hand from previous builds). I really am not a fan of the flat cables.

Corsair CP-8920144 - This is their standard length starter kit...the 24-pin and the CPU 4+4 pin are long enough to reach with the route I wanted the cables to run.

Corsair CP-8920202 - This is their SF premium cable kit (shorter cables) ...I used the pcie and sata cables from this kit.

Of course, I have a Shift X, so cable length requirements may be different if your in a Shift and the orientation of your GPU, motherboard, desired cable routing, etc.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> For the Corsair SF600, I'm actually using a combination of 2 of their premium sleeved cable kits (which I happened to already have on hand from previous builds). I really am not a fan of the flat cables.
> 
> Corsair CP-8920144 - This is their standard length starter kit...the 24-pin and the CPU 4+4 pin are long enough to reach with the route I wanted the cables to run.
> 
> Corsair CP-8920202 - This is their SF premium cable kit (shorter cables) ...I used the pcie and sata cables from this kit.
> 
> Of course, I have a Shift X, so cable length requirements may be different if your in a Shift and the orientation of your GPU, motherboard, desired cable routing, etc.


Thanks! I'll take a look at both of these kits then. What did you do about any hard drives and/or sSDs? The SATA connectors bend the heck out of the ssd connectors. I was looking through some of the builds and looks like many are just using M.2 drives. Yeah I'm using standard Shift. I love the case but damn is there some rather difficult maneuvering in this one and I've even built systems in the SilverStone Sg13 which wasn't easy either but not as bad as this case.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks! I'll take a look at both of these kits then. What did you do about any hard drives and/or sSDs? The SATA connectors bend the heck out of the ssd connectors. I was looking through some of the builds and looks like many are just using M.2 drives. Yeah I'm using standard Shift. I love the case but damn is there some rather difficult maneuvering in this one and I've even built systems in the SilverStone Sg13 which wasn't easy either but not as bad as this case.


I'm also using just M.2s for storage, but I still use 4 sata power connectors, and the flexibility of these cable over the standard ones is so much better.

I think Silverstone makes sata data connectors that are very thin and flexible.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks! I'll take a look at both of these kits then. What did you do about any hard drives and/or sSDs? The SATA connectors bend the heck out of the ssd connectors. I was looking through some of the builds and looks like many are just using M.2 drives. Yeah I'm using standard Shift. I love the case but damn is there some rather difficult maneuvering in this one and I've even built systems in the SilverStone Sg13 which wasn't easy either but not as bad as this case.


I'm using a regular M.2 SATA drive for boot and a single 1TB 3.5" drive for games. Plan on grabbing two SSD also.

Tried the rounded SATA cables? May be easier to bend.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> I'm also using just M.2s for storage, but I still use 4 sata power connectors, and the flexibility of these cable over the standard ones is so much better.
> 
> I think Silverstone makes sata data connectors that are very thin and flexible.


I'll have to take a look at the SilverStone ones to see how those are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I'm using a regular M.2 SATA drive for boot and a single 1TB 3.5" drive for games. Plan on grabbing two SSD also.
> 
> Tried the rounded SATA cables? May be easier to bend.


Where can I get the rounded cables from? I'm referring to the power cables from the psu that are a real pain to connect the hdds to and it only allows me to use 2 hdds even there are plugs for 4 drives the way the drive caddies are set in this.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'll have to take a look at the SilverStone ones to see how those are.
> Where can I get the rounded cables from? I'm referring to the power cables from the psu that are a real pain to connect the hdds to and it only allows me to use 2 hdds even there are plugs for 4 drives the way the drive caddies are set in this.


You can find them on Amazon and I'm sure other online stores.

I do agree that it is a real pain. Fingers where hurting for a couple days after I finished routing everything. Back to the HDD cable, I was able to route that cable to where it connected to my 3.5" drive, LED strip power plug, and the two 2.5" drives within the case without any issues. Is that the cable you are talking about?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> You can find them on Amazon and I'm sure other online stores.
> 
> I do agree that it is a real pain. Fingers where hurting for a couple days after I finished routing everything. Back to the HDD cable, I was able to route that cable to where it connected to my 3.5" drive, LED strip power plug, and the two 2.5" drives within the case without any issues. Is that the cable you are talking about?


This is one of the hardest smaller cases that I have worked with and I bet your fingers were probably hurting for days.

Yeah, the SATA connector from the power supply to the hard drives is where I've been having some issues too. I am confused how they didn't use quick connect trays for the HDD like Corsair has in their cases. If one of your drives dies, you have to remove the entire motherboard to remove the drive, that is just rather foolish and not well thought out.

I like the look of the case, but I think that Phanteks really looked at it as if people would be running a NAS, external drives or M.2 drives instead of really using many SSDs.

I will need to get a pack of those cables that @nwkrep82 recommended. These are some of the worst cables that Corsair has ever produced in terms of stiffness.

Are you able to post some pics of your interior where you have routed some of the cables?

Last night as I was working on the case, I turned around to my wife and for the first time ever building a PC I tell her I give up and feel defeated. LOL!

I do want to add that my ASUS Strix OC 1070 fits without an issue.


----------



## saxons

Hey guys I've been workong on this build for some time, I was in love with this case since computex show I organally was apart of the silverstone itx raven club with some of these parts. I did have this build finished but I wasn't happy with the EK KIT astethics and the res took up all the room for another rad, as I really really wanted a water blocked gpu as I had a 989ti strix fan version when I started this build, here's some pics I'm just waiting on my gpu to show up tomorrow for the completion, I have the EK-Kit rad/pump to fill the loop with quick disconnect fittings I recommend using these under water when your loop has no air left so you don't get air inside your loop at alll can't wait to get this finished !!
Pretty pictures to come !!

Asus Maximus VII Impact Motherboard
Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Computer Fan
SilverStone SFX SX500-LG 500W Power Supply
Samsung 960 EVO Series MZ-V6E500BW 500GB
Intel Core i7 4790K 4.0GHz Socket 1150 Box CPU
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red DDR3 PC19200/2666MHz CL11 2x8GB DDR3 RAM
Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV Shift (Grey/Transparent) Computer Case
EK Waterblocks EK-KIT S120 (Kit) Complete Water Cooling System
Samsung 960 EVO Series MZ-V6E500BW 500GB SSD (Solid State Drive)
EK Waterblocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM Water Pump
Bitspower Premium Magic-Cube Type DDC MOD TOP G1/4" (Acrylic Version)x1
MSI NVIDIA GTX 1080 Ti SEA HAWK EK X 11 GB
Magicool 120 Slim G2 Radiator 152 x 120 x 27 (mm)
noctua nf-a12x15 slim 120x15mm fan X1
Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Computer Fan
QD3 Male Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Compression for 10mm x 13mm (3/8in x 1/2in) X2
QD3 Female Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Compression for 10mm x 13mm (3/8in x 1/2in) x2
Brateck LDT09-C012 TV & Monitor Mount
Acer Predator XB271HU (bmiprz)


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> This is one of the hardest smaller cases that I have worked with and I bet your fingers were probably hurting for days.
> 
> Yeah, the SATA connector from the power supply to the hard drives is where I've been having some issues too. I am confused how they didn't use quick connect trays for the HDD like Corsair has in their cases. If one of your drives dies, you have to remove the entire motherboard to remove the drive, that is just rather foolish and not well thought out.
> 
> I like the look of the case, but I think that Phanteks really looked at it as if people would be running a NAS, external drives or M.2 drives instead of really using many SSDs.
> 
> I will need to get a pack of those cables that @nwkrep82 recommended. These are some of the worst cables that Corsair has ever produced in terms of stiffness.
> 
> Are you able to post some pics of your interior where you have routed some of the cables?
> 
> Last night as I was working on the case, I turned around to my wife and for the first time ever building a PC I tell her I give up and feel defeated. LOL!
> 
> I do want to add that my ASUS Strix OC 1070 fits without an issue.


They are not the greatest quality photos, but here's how I routed that cable. The back side panel is facing the wall for me, so it didn't bother me much about that being too clean. Still looks pretty good once you have the panel back on.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxons*
> 
> Hey guys I've been workong on this build for some time, I was in love with this case since computex show I organally was apart of the silverstone itx raven club with some of these parts. I did have this build finished but I wasn't happy with the EK KIT astethics and the res took up all the room for another rad, as I really really wanted a water blocked gpu as I had a 989ti strix fan version when I started this build, here's some pics I'm just waiting on my gpu to show up tomorrow for the completion, I have the EK-Kit rad/pump to fill the loop with quick disconnect fittings I recommend using these under water when your loop has no air left so you don't get air inside your loop at alll can't wait to get this finished !!
> Pretty pictures to come !!
> 
> Asus Maximus VII Impact Motherboard
> Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Computer Fan
> SilverStone SFX SX500-LG 500W Power Supply
> Samsung 960 EVO Series MZ-V6E500BW 500GB
> Intel Core i7 4790K 4.0GHz Socket 1150 Box CPU
> Corsair Vengeance Pro Red DDR3 PC19200/2666MHz CL11 2x8GB DDR3 RAM
> Phanteks Enthoo EVOLV Shift (Grey/Transparent) Computer Case
> EK Waterblocks EK-KIT S120 (Kit) Complete Water Cooling System
> Samsung 960 EVO Series MZ-V6E500BW 500GB SSD (Solid State Drive)
> EK Waterblocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM Water Pump
> Bitspower Premium Magic-Cube Type DDC MOD TOP G1/4" (Acrylic Version)x1
> MSI NVIDIA GTX 1080 Ti SEA HAWK EK X 11 GB
> Magicool 120 Slim G2 Radiator 152 x 120 x 27 (mm)
> noctua nf-a12x15 slim 120x15mm fan X1
> Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Computer Fan
> QD3 Male Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Compression for 10mm x 13mm (3/8in x 1/2in) X2
> QD3 Female Quick Disconnect No-Spill Coupling, Compression for 10mm x 13mm (3/8in x 1/2in) x2
> Brateck LDT09-C012 TV & Monitor Mount
> Acer Predator XB271HU (bmiprz)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty cool with the custom watercooling setup. Have you tried to see if the slim fan fitted in front under the panel?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> They are not the greatest quality photos, but here's how I routed that cable. The back side panel is facing the wall for me, so it didn't bother me much about that being too clean. Still looks pretty good once you have the panel back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool with the custom watercooling setup. Have you tried to see if the slim fan fitted in front under the panel?


Thank you for the pics. That is awesome how you got the 24pin there without an issue on to the motherboard. I have mine in there, but then it hits the Phanteks door panel where you hide the cables and pushes it out so it doesn't sit flush.


----------



## saxons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> They are not the greatest quality photos, but here's how I routed that cable. The back side panel is facing the wall for me, so it didn't bother me much about that being too clean. Still looks pretty good once you have the panel back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool with the custom watercooling setup. Have you tried to see if the slim fan fitted in front under the panel?


Yup it does fit probably only 2 mm of airflow so I decided not to put the fans on as your pretty much nearly blocking all the airflow , the bottom rad is push pull you just can't see the fan under the feet


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thank you for the pics. That is awesome how you got the 24pin there without an issue on to the motherboard. I have mine in there, but then it hits the Phanteks door panel where you hide the cables and pushes it out so it doesn't sit flush.


Initially I had a really hard time with that cable, so what I did was I bent it in all different directions until it wasn't as stiff anymore. Then with some effort, I got it to fit. The second pic, I zip tied the cable with the 4 SATA connectors at that position as a place holder until I can get 2 SSD's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxons*
> 
> Yup it does fit probably only 2 mm of airflow so I decided not to put the fans on as your pretty much nearly blocking all the airflow , the bottom rad is push pull you just can't see the fan under the feet


I was just thinking about different ways to get better CPU temps.

1. Throw a slim fan at the front under the panel and throw a AIO with a thicker radiator, but with only 2mm of airflow that might be worse than what I have right now.
2. Replace the Noctua fan currently on the radiator with different fan that can achieve higher RPM's (1250RPM is max for current one that's on there)


----------



## saxons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Initially I had a really hard time with that cable, so what I did was I bent it in all different directions until it wasn't as stiff anymore. Then with some effort, I got it to fit. The second pic, I zip tied the cable with the 4 SATA connectors at that position as a place holder until I can get 2 SSD's.
> I was just thinking about different ways to get better CPU temps.
> 
> 1. Throw a slim fan at the front under the panel and throw a AIO with a thicker radiator, but with only 2mm of airflow that might be worse than what I have right now.
> 2. Replace the Noctua fan currently on the radiator with different fan that can achieve higher RPM's (1250RPM is max for current one that's on there)


Sometimes thicker dose not mean better for these itx cases my bottom rad could be thicker also I could put up to 45mm but airflow is key, I'll test the fans in the next few days the fan 15x120mm fan I bought is upto 1850 rpm I also have a scythe 10x120mm this might be better because you will have airflow ruffly 7 mm I just don't like how loud these fans are but in this case it might be fine


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Initially I had a really hard time with that cable, so what I did was I bent it in all different directions until it wasn't as stiff anymore. Then with some effort, I got it to fit. The second pic, I zip tied the cable with the 4 SATA connectors at that position as a place holder until I can get 2 SSD's.
> I was just thinking about different ways to get better CPU temps.
> 
> 1. Throw a slim fan at the front under the panel and throw a AIO with a thicker radiator, but with only 2mm of airflow that might be worse than what I have right now.
> 2. Replace the Noctua fan currently on the radiator with different fan that can achieve higher RPM's (1250RPM is max for current one that's on there)


Thanks again xP for all your help. I will try some of these things to see if it works, I wonder what Phanteks tested here with the prototypes of this case considering people would use SSD's in this case and of course the ever popular SF450 and SF600.

EDIT: Found a thread on hardforum, there are several people that have also had issues with their build. So glad I'm not the only one experiencing all of these issues.
 








I feel exactly the same as this quote here, not sure why this wasn't fully thought out by the team.
Quote:


> The Shift is beautiful, but honestly I'm not sure how they managed to make a case that's nearly twice as large as the M1, yet has less functionality and feels just as crammed. Dust management is not great, cable management and accessibility are at best on par with the M1. The only upside is the tempered glass panels that allow you to show off your components -- I guess they prioritized that over size, and if that's your priority then it's a good choice, but if anything else is your priority I think the M1 wins hands down.


----------



## nyk20z3

I am currently in a Shift for the past few weeks but quickly have moved on to the Shift X.

Build -

ASUS ROG Strix Z270I Gaming
Intel 7700K Delided
G.Skill Trident Z RGB 2X8GB 3000 MHz
Asus Strix 1080 Ti OC
Sasmung 960 EVO 500GB M.2
Corsair SF450 but might upgrade to a SF600

Cooling -

CPU - EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock - Nickel

GPU - EK-FC1080 GTX Ti Strix - Nickel

Radiator - EK-CoolStream SE 280 to maximize rad space.

Pump/Res - Still undecided

Fans -

Static Pressure - Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 140 Air Pressure RGB X2

Air Flow - Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 140 Air Flow RGB

Tubing/Fittings - EK Matte Black and most likely hard tubing we will see.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Dimitri at HardwareCanucks has posted benchmarks for the Shift X, which seem to be rather on the high side. Some guys on HardForum have reported very similar high temps.

His 1080 was unfortunately throttling going from 2Ghz to 1700. Phanteks should consider a rear panel with ventilation as an option.


----------



## nwkrep82

*Update:*

Went from the 7700K to this (I already owned the delid tool...my 7700K is also delidded)







FYI: The EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock fits perfectly on the ASUS Z370I Strix.

However, the RGB strip in the monoblock is NOT compatible with the Z370I.

The Strix Z370I only has a 3-pin addressable RGB header, whereas the Z270I has your standard 4-pin RGB header.

The RGB strip in the monoblock is removable, so I just put in a compatible addressable RGB strip. I cut the strip to fit and sleeved the cable.

Works perfectly


----------



## qiUip

Dmitry has his GPU fans facing the glass. I had similar issues when it was rotated that way too. On air you really need to rotate it with the fans pointing in! It’s a massive difference. Managed to OC my CPU to 5.1 (8700k delided) and didn’t go over 70c, GPU to 2000MHz at the high 80s (89 was max, 87 steady state on a 15 min stress test). At ~1800MHz it’s high 70s low 80s.


----------



## Varinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> Went from the 7700K to this (I already owned the delid tool...my 7700K is also delidded)
> 
> http ://[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3139469/%5B/img]www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3139469/[/img[/URL]]
> 
> [img]http ://[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3139470/%5B/img]www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3139470/[/img[/URL]]
> 
> [img]http ://[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3139471/%5B/img]www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3139471/[/img[/URL]]
> 
> FYI: The EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock fits perfectly on the ASUS Z370I Strix.
> 
> However, the RGB strip in the monoblock is NOT compatible with the Z370I.
> 
> The Strix Z370I only has a 3-pin addressable RGB header, whereas the Z270I has your standard 4-pin RGB header.
> 
> The RGB strip in the monoblock is removable, so I just put in a compatible addressable RGB strip. I cut the strip to fit and sleeved the cable.
> 
> Works perfectly [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


What are your load temps with that setup?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Dmitry has his GPU fans facing the glass. I had similar issues when it was rotated that way too. On air you really need to rotate it with the fans pointing in! It's a massive difference. Managed to OC my CPU to 5.1 (8700k delided) and didn't go over 70c, GPU to 2000MHz at the high 80s (89 was max, 87 steady state on a 15 min stress test). At ~1800MHz it's high 70s low 80s.


That is true that he has the GPU facing the glass which is causing the heat to bounce back in. Are you getting any throttling at all with your current setup?

Before I give up I'm trying to figure out where else I can move the HDDs too. I was going to place the rad at the bottom base, I was thinking of mounting them somehow in that second chamber below where the psu and rad would sit.

I plan to go to micro center today to grab a 24 pin extended cable that has been sleeved for temporary purposes till I order one of the kits. That 24 pin is a battle in this system.


----------



## TMatzelle60

i dont consider that "throttling" It just lowers its boost clock to achieve the temp target


----------



## nyk20z3

My Shift X just arrived today and damn its tall compared to the standard Shift it almost looks silly on top of my desk but i will manage.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> My Shift X just arrived today and damn its tall compared to the standard Shift it almost looks silly on top of my desk but i will manage.


Sweet, are you moving everything into the X or keeping both builds?

I am going to start rebuilding mine tonight, hoping that I can find a new location for the HDDs.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Sweet, are you moving everything into the X or keeping both builds?
> 
> I am going to start rebuilding mine tonight, hoping that I can find a new location for the HDDs.


Just a few things, all the new water cooling hardware that's going in i posted earlier.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Just a few things, all the new water cooling hardware that's going in i posted earlier.


Nice, can't wait to see it completed.

My plan tonight is to get this up and running to see how it runs and then order the rest of the cables that I need for better cable management.


----------



## Schnitter

How big is the gap between the motherboard and graphics card? I can't imagine it being big enough for overclocking is it? I am also guessing Shift and Shift X gap is same? I really hope they make a revised back panel with holes or some third party company makes one so that I can have the card flipped the other way and the fans get some air.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> i dont consider that "throttling" It just lowers its boost clock to achieve the temp target


Exactly. You can adjust the temp / power limit and get it to 2GHz stable (as in, the frequency is stable and doesn't get any lower). I could possibly push it further by settings fan to 100% but that's only useable for benching, no way I would run it that loud on a regular basis.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> How big is the gap between the motherboard and graphics card? I can't imagine it being big enough for overclocking is it? I am also guessing Shift and Shift X gap is same? I really hope they make a revised back panel with holes or some third party company makes one so that I can have the card flipped the other way and the fans get some air.


I am overclocking with an AiO and GPU on air. With water could probably do even better. Posted above what frequencies and temps I got, and honestly it's not too bad. I'm used to a full custom loop in a full tower, so the noise is something to get used to, but it's quite capable of overclocking within thermal limits (although the GPU is pushing that limit a bit).


----------



## nyk20z3

The Radiator fans came today but my EK SE 280 rad wont be here until Friday then i can test fit everything and decide on a res/pump combo.


----------



## saxons

Hey guys I got my 1089ti msi x ek to fit just needed to change the psu so the 8 pin pcie cables could fit also I placed the psu down on its side with the power cable facing the gpu window and all the other cables facing the cpu window side I highly recommend sfx sx600g silverstone power supply here's some pics. Temps 50 degrees after an hour gaming gpu and 55 CPU


----------



## qiUip

Cable management done!


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> Went from the 7700K to this (I already owned the delid tool...my 7700K is also delidded)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: The EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock fits perfectly on the ASUS Z370I Strix.
> 
> However, the RGB strip in the monoblock is NOT compatible with the Z370I.
> 
> The Strix Z370I only has a 3-pin addressable RGB header, whereas the Z270I has your standard 4-pin RGB header.
> 
> The RGB strip in the monoblock is removable, so I just put in a compatible addressable RGB strip. I cut the strip to fit and sleeved the cable.
> 
> Works perfectly


Doing the same thing, decided to move away from my Z97 platform. Just debating if I want to go Z370 + 8700k or wait for the new Asus AM4 ITX boards + 1700X.


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Cable management done!


Could you post a picture of the gap between the motherboard and the GPU fans? I wanted to buy this case and install it like you have becasue the ROG Strix back plate looks so damn cool, but I am afraid the temepratures would be very bad.

Also, did you have issues with how thick the Strix is?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Just got the 8600K now all i have to do is send my Meshify C back order the Shift X and other stuff ill wait a week or 2 to save up


----------



## nyk20z3

For those with the Shift X i didn't notice any dedicated mounting points for the pump bracket on the bottom of the case just slots for mounting 120/140mm fans. I aligned the bracket in a few directions and cant get the 4 mounting holes to all line up for mounting. Has any one had success with this ?


----------



## Varinn

There are mounting holes opposite where the fans sit for the front intake, right about where the PSU cover goes (looks like you would need to remove some of the rubber mounts)


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Could you post a picture of the gap between the motherboard and the GPU fans? I wanted to buy this case and install it like you have becasue the ROG Strix back plate looks so damn cool, but I am afraid the temepratures would be very bad.
> 
> Also, did you have issues with how thick the Strix is?


Re issue with the 1080Ti Strix thickness, see post #11 and the follow ups. tl;dr It's a very tight fit but doable. http://www.overclock.net/t/1639894/phanteks-enthoo-evolv-shift-shift-x-owners-club#post_26399857

I'll try to get some pics for you of the gap between the MB and the GPU, but I can say for sure it's larger than the gap between the fans and the glass if you mount it the other way around. Further, you get far more breathing room at the bottom (or rear of you think of a traditional horizontal mount) this way. Having tried both mounting positions, I would REALLY not recommend having it with the fans facing the glass - temperature difference is massive in the range of 10c-15c.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> There are mounting holes opposite where the fans sit for the front intake, right about where the PSU cover goes (looks like you would need to remove some of the rubber mounts)


It clearly shows a mounting location on the bottom in the manual though. Mounting a pump sideways like that is not ideal at all due to potential coolant starvation.


----------



## TMatzelle60

does the 1070 Strix work with this case or will i have to bend the bracket


----------



## Varinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> It clearly shows a mounting location on the bottom in the manual though. Mounting a pump sideways like that is not ideal at all due to potential coolant starvation.


You might be totally right, I haven't looked at my manual in that much detail TBH. I'll glance at it again tonight and see if I can figure it out


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> does the 1070 Strix work with this case or will i have to bend the bracket


It works, I was able to fit it in without any issues or having to bend the bracket.

Sucks cause I have to return the case, the Z97 motherboard that I bought used has a dead RAM slot. I will probably revisit this case when I can get myself an 8700k as they become readily available, not going to spend an arm and a leg on an older Z97 mobo.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It works, I was able to fit it in without any issues or having to bend the bracket.
> 
> Sucks cause I have to return the case, the Z97 motherboard that I bought used has a dead RAM slot. I will probably revisit this case when I can get myself an 8700k as they become readily available, not going to spend an arm and a leg on an older Z97 mobo.


Bummer about the mobo. Did you make sure there were no bent CPU pins?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Bummer about the mobo. Did you make sure there were no bent CPU pins?


It looked like there was one bent CPU pin, but it didn't affect anything with the CPU. When I would boot up the system with 1 stick of RAM, there was no issue but with both sticks in there the system would start and shutdown. I even tested other RAM on hand that I had, did the same thing. I tossed everything back into my Corsair 460X for now since Assassins Creed released today, I have no issues with my RAM as the system is functioning properly. It was a real bummer, but at this point I'll just wait it out for the 8700k to be more readily available.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It looked like there was one bent CPU pin, but it didn't affect anything with the CPU. When I would boot up the system with 1 stick of RAM, there was no issue but with both sticks in there the system would start and shutdown. I even tested other RAM on hand that I had, did the same thing. I tossed everything back into my Corsair 460X for now since Assassins Creed released today, I have no issues with my RAM as the system is functioning properly. It was a real bummer, but at this point I'll just wait it out for the 8700k to be more readily available.


I have ran into issues where a single/couple bent CPU socket pins have cause RAM related issues in the past, usually, re-bending those back fixes the issue.

I'm still debating if I want to go Ryzen, 8700K, or just wait out till the rumored Z390 + 8-core in the 2H 2018.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I have ran into issues where a single/couple bent CPU socket pins have cause RAM related issues in the past, usually, re-bending those back fixes the issue.
> 
> I'm still debating if I want to go Ryzen, 8700K, or just wait out till the rumored Z390 + 8-core in the 2H 2018.


That is interesting, I will have to look and see about re-bending that one back but I've had motherboards where pins were bent yet never affected anything. I'll have to take a look at that pin.

As for the CPU deal, I feel like you, do I go with a 6 core 8700K or do I wait to see if the rumored 8 core Z390 becomes available later in 2018. I think that games at some point will take advantage of the 6 cores, but not quite sure how long before 8 cores will be fully utilized. Anyways, it's still cool that Intel is finally forced to move forward.


----------



## Varinn

I cut short my waiting for an 8700k yesterday and snagged an 8600k from Newegg.ca when they came into stock. To be honest, I immediately regret it and am considering sending it back once it arrives and continuing to wait. I'm going to be doing damn near nothing but gaming but I have a fear that for my goals of 120fps+ the i5 will start to feel the pain earlier on with _some_ reviews already showing that the hyperthreading makes a difference.

On top of that I'm trying to decide on a watercooling loop that won't absolutely destroy my bank account. What do you think of this? It's my first go at liquid cooling, I'm a touch worried about the GTS rads with 2 waterblocks and the D5 pump. Alternatively I've considered trying to fit a 280mm x 59mm GTX with thin 140mm SP fans or start looking at 45mm rads. I've been reading ExtremeRigs reviews and it seems that these HWLabs radiators should (either a single 280 or 240+120) be enough to cool my setup which seems to sit around 350-400w. (215+95+40 for GPU/CPU/Pump, plus a bit extra for any OC)

EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM pump/reservoir
240mm x 30mm Hardware Labs GTS slim (front)
120mm x 30mm Hardware Labs GTS slim (bottom)
3x Noctua Chromax NF-F12 PWM fans (push arrangement on both radiators)
EK-FC1080 GTX FTW2 Nickel/Plexi GPU block
EK-Supremacy Evo waterblock OR XSPC Raystorm Pro
10mm x 13mm flex tubing

Loop order would likely be:
Pump/Res -> CPU -> GPU -> 240mm -> 120mm -> Pump/Res


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> I cut short my waiting for an 8700k yesterday and snagged an 8600k from Newegg.ca when they came into stock. To be honest, I immediately regret it and am considering sending it back once it arrives and continuing to wait. I'm going to be doing damn near nothing but gaming but I have a fear that for my goals of 120fps+ the i5 will start to feel the pain earlier on with _some_ reviews already showing that the hyperthreading makes a difference.
> 
> On top of that I'm trying to decide on a watercooling loop that won't absolutely destroy my bank account. What do you think of this? It's my first go at liquid cooling, I'm a touch worried about the GTS rads with 2 waterblocks and the D5 pump. Alternatively I've considered trying to fit a 280mm x 59mm GTX with thin 140mm SP fans or start looking at 45mm rads. I've been reading ExtremeRigs reviews and it seems that these HWLabs radiators should (either a single 280 or 240+120) be enough to cool my setup which seems to sit around 350-400w. (215+95+40 for GPU/CPU/Pump, plus a bit extra for any OC)
> 
> EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM pump/reservoir
> 240mm x 30mm Hardware Labs GTS slim (front)
> 120mm x 30mm Hardware Labs GTS slim (bottom)
> 3x Noctua Chromax NF-F12 PWM fans (push arrangement on both radiators)
> EK-FC1080 GTX FTW2 Nickel/Plexi GPU block
> EK-Supremacy Evo waterblock OR XSPC Raystorm Pro
> 10mm x 13mm flex tubing
> 
> Loop order would likely be:
> Pump/Res -> CPU -> GPU -> 240mm -> 120mm -> Pump/Res


In all honesty man, I think you're over thinking it.







You won't see a huge difference in performance with whatever you choose IMO (it's going to be okay, but not amazing due to the limitations of the case).

My main concern going for a custom loop in this case would be 1) will it fit; 2) will it look good.

I'm slightly concerned that the D5 pump would take up too much room and limit your rad options. Double check the size against the DCC with res combo. The chroma fans look nice indeed, but I would go for the industrial PPC 2000 for the optional higher RPM. They also have the chroma attachments and are quite at low RPM.

Saying all that, Hardware Labs and Noctua aren't exactly the budget conscious options... Other than that though, it all looks good to me.


----------



## saxons

Done!!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> I cut short my waiting for an 8700k yesterday and snagged an 8600k from Newegg.ca when they came into stock. To be honest, I immediately regret it and am considering sending it back once it arrives and continuing to wait. I'm going to be doing damn near nothing but gaming but I have a fear that for my goals of 120fps+ the i5 will start to feel the pain earlier on with _some_ reviews already showing that the hyperthreading makes a difference.
> 
> On top of that I'm trying to decide on a watercooling loop that won't absolutely destroy my bank account. What do you think of this? It's my first go at liquid cooling, I'm a touch worried about the GTS rads with 2 waterblocks and the D5 pump. Alternatively I've considered trying to fit a 280mm x 59mm GTX with thin 140mm SP fans or start looking at 45mm rads. I've been reading ExtremeRigs reviews and it seems that these HWLabs radiators should (either a single 280 or 240+120) be enough to cool my setup which seems to sit around 350-400w. (215+95+40 for GPU/CPU/Pump, plus a bit extra for any OC)
> 
> EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 PWM pump/reservoir
> 240mm x 30mm Hardware Labs GTS slim (front)
> 120mm x 30mm Hardware Labs GTS slim (bottom)
> 3x Noctua Chromax NF-F12 PWM fans (push arrangement on both radiators)
> EK-FC1080 GTX FTW2 Nickel/Plexi GPU block
> EK-Supremacy Evo waterblock OR XSPC Raystorm Pro
> 10mm x 13mm flex tubing
> 
> Loop order would likely be:
> Pump/Res -> CPU -> GPU -> 240mm -> 120mm -> Pump/Res


First off i would go with a set of 140mm rads to maximize cooling surface area. With the REVO 100 it should be a comfortable fit since i just test fitted a REVO 140 last night and it was to cluttered for my liking.


----------



## nanook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done!!


That's awesome. I couldn't fit the GPU with waterblock facing out. I didn't even think to turn the PSU so that the pcie power connectors would fit. The slim fan also help with the GPU fitting back there.


----------



## nyk20z3

I mounted the EK SE 280 today with the fans as intakes for a cleaner look since i will most likely need to mount a pump/res bracket to the front of the rad. I also mounted the Phanteks pump bracket on the side wall for reference for any one who hasn't done so yet.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I mounted the EK SE 280 today with the fans as intakes for a cleaner look since i need will most likely need to mount a pump/res bracket to the front of the rad. I also mounted the Phanteks pump bracket on the side wall for reference for any one who hasn't done so yet.


Looks great! Are you planning to mount a pump/res combo horizontally from the bracket? I'm woundering if the EK CE 280 would fit in that configuration, as that's the res I was thinking of taking from my other build...


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Looks great! Are you planning to mount a pump/res combo horizontally from the bracket? I'm woundering if the EK CE 280 would fit in that configuration, as that's the res I was thinking of taking from my other build...


I am not 100% sure yet, i might just run a DDC pump and top off the vertical bracket and mount a res to the rad i am still debating. Depending on the length of the res if your talking about mounting it vertical sideways it could be a problem yes.


----------



## Varinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> In all honesty man, I think you're over thinking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't see a huge difference in performance with whatever you choose IMO (it's going to be okay, but not amazing due to the limitations of the case).
> 
> My main concern going for a custom loop in this case would be 1) will it fit; 2) will it look good.
> 
> I'm slightly concerned that the D5 pump would take up too much room and limit your rad options. Double check the size against the DCC with res combo. The chroma fans look nice indeed, but I would go for the industrial PPC 2000 for the optional higher RPM. They also have the chroma attachments and are quite at low RPM.
> 
> Saying all that, Hardware Labs and Noctua aren't exactly the budget conscious options... Other than that though, it all looks good to me.


Appreciate all the help everyone! I ordered last night a HardwareLabs 280mm GTS kit that comes with two Phanteks PH-F140MP and grabbed a Swiftech Raystorm Pro RGB. I'm still fairly set on the EK waterblock for the GPU but I'm grabbing measurements between the different pump/res combos to see what sort of space I have. I am still thinking the EK-REVO 100 D5 because from what I can see it will give me the option to orient it vertically or if I flip the case on its side I could rotate it without needing to lathe down the height of the reservoir to fit.

How much heat does the D5 pump add to a watercooling loop? And from what I gather the DDC is much less because it dumps it externally through the pump body? What about noise differences, would I hear it from 10ft away?


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am not 100% sure yet, i might just run a DDC pump and top off the vertical bracket and mount a res to the rad i am still debating. Depending on the length of the res if your talking about mounting it vertical sideways it could be a problem yes.


I was thinking more the clearance between the rad+fans and the GPU. Pump/res I would probably go for a DDC EK-XRES 100 so wouldn't imagine that would interfere (assuming I can mount a DCC sideways, forgot to check that!).


----------



## saxons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanook*
> 
> That's awesome. I couldn't fit the GPU with waterblock facing out. I didn't even think to turn the PSU so that the pcie power connectors would fit. The slim fan also help with the GPU fitting back there.


I actually have two slim fans on push pull one sythye 10mm and one 15mm, oh man when the card arrived I thought I screwed up as the gpu wouldn't fit, so bought the little psu and put it on its side I had to get it to fit haha


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> I was thinking more the clearance between the rad+fans and the GPU. Pump/res I would probably go for a DDC EK-XRES 100 so wouldn't imagine that would interfere (assuming I can mount a DCC sideways, forgot to check that!).


You count mount the DDC sideways just not upside down where the inlet/outlet is on the ground.



Clearence should not be an issue if you mount the res/pump on the lower portion of the rad which you would have to do anyway. I have a 140 XRES EK set up here and i feel like its too tall but we can still get away with it if we really wanted too.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> You count mount the DDC sideways just not upside down where the inlet/outlet is on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearence should not be an issue if you mount the res/pump on the lower portion of the rad which you would have to do anyway. I have a 140 XRES EK set up here and i feel like its too tall but we can still get away with it if we really wanted too.


Not sure I follow - horizontally on the lower part of the rad would def interfer with the power supply, no? I was thinking of mounting it with the provided pump bracket attached over the PSU shroud, like you had in your pics. I also checked the DDC and yeah, no issues with orientation at all.

I still have to migrate my workstation from a 750D to a dark base pro 900 and give it a rad upgrade (changing the 280 CE to a 420 CE) which I hope to do in Dec, and only then I'll have the time to look into putting the shift x build on water, so plenty of time to figure stuff out.







I'll keep an eye out for what you chaps are doing with your systems in the mean while.


----------



## ADWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Dimitri at HardwareCanucks has posted benchmarks for the Shift X, which seem to be rather on the high side. Some guys on HardForum have reported very similar high temps.
> 
> His 1080 was unfortunately throttling going from 2Ghz to 1700. Phanteks should consider a rear panel with ventilation as an option.


He put the video card fans facing out which is not the recommended configuration.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I guess i cant put the Seasonic prime 650 in the Shift X since its 170mm


----------



## nyk20z3

I ordered a few more parts for the X build....

Compete overkill but i always end up hitting the extreme button







-

Silverstone SST-SX800-LTI



Phanteks PH-GB1080TiAS_BK01 Glacier G1080 Asus Strix Water Blocks - I already have a EK block mounted but i want to give Phanteks a try and the built in rgb capabilities should be nice.



Phanteks C350I CPU Water Block- I normally go with EK monoblocks but i will try something different this time and i like to match as much hardware as possible.



I am still undecided on a pump/res combo but hopefully i can come to a decision soon.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I ordered a few more parts for the X build....
> 
> Compete overkill but i always end up hitting the extreme button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Silverstone SST-SX800-LTI
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks PH-GB1080TiAS_BK01 Glacier G1080 Asus Strix Water Blocks - I already have a EK block mounted but i want to give Phanteks a try and the built in rgb capabilities should be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Phanteks C350I CPU Water Block- I normally go with EK monoblocks but i will try something different this time and i like to match as much hardware as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still undecided on a pump/res combo but hopefully i can come to a decision soon.


If it will fit, I'm loving the new glass variants of EK-XRES.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xres-100-glass-revo-d5-pwm-incl-pump


----------



## Fistdeep

Hey,

So i'm new to this whole PC building thing and the forum. I've completed my build but I'm having issues with temps on my GPU.

Specs:
Phanteks Shift
Ryzen 1600x
Deepcool 120EX captain AIO
Corsair vengeance 3200Mhz 2 x 8gb
Gigabyte AB350n gaming wifi mobo (running F5 bios)
Sapphire Nitro + RX580 8Gb
Silverstone SFX SX500 PSU

My GPU has been hitting 80-85 in certain games, I'm OK with the temps but the fan noise is insane and hitting 3200rpm. I've messed around with fan speeds through afterburner but it eventually hits the 85 degree limit and starts downclocking from 1411Mhz which isn't the best. I've undervolted the GPU with a stable -30mv and use a freesync monitor so no Vsync putting more stress on the GPU.

I have a push pull on the rad mounted on the bottom of the case, and a 140mm fan on the lower front panel for intake with the stock 140mm as an exhaust above it. Ideally I'd sell the GPU and buy a hybrid card or even try my hands at the arctic AIO or NZXT aio adaptors but i want to see if you guys have had similar issues or a solution.

Cheers


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fistdeep*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> So i'm new to this whole PC building thing and the forum. I've completed my build but I'm having issues with temps on my GPU.
> 
> Specs:
> Phanteks Shift
> Ryzen 1600x
> Deepcool 120EX captain AIO
> Corsair vengeance 3200Mhz 2 x 8gb
> Gigabyte AB350n gaming wifi mobo (running F5 bios)
> Sapphire Nitro + RX580 8Gb
> Silverstone SFX SX500 PSU
> 
> My GPU has been hitting 80-85 in certain games, I'm OK with the temps but the fan noise is insane and hitting 3200rpm. I've messed around with fan speeds through afterburner but it eventually hits the 85 degree limit and starts downclocking from 1411Mhz which isn't the best. I've undervolted the GPU with a stable -30mv and use a freesync monitor so no Vsync putting more stress on the GPU.
> 
> I have a push pull on the rad mounted on the bottom of the case, and a 140mm fan on the lower front panel for intake with the stock 140mm as an exhaust above it. Ideally I'd sell the GPU and buy a hybrid card or even try my hands at the arctic AIO or NZXT aio adaptors but i want to see if you guys have had similar issues or a solution.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats on the build! Airflow in this case isn't all that great to be honest. First of all, how is the GPU positioned? Fans facing into the case or facing the side panel? The non-blower style cards mostly dump the hot air into the case plus the not-so-great airflow is probably what's contributing to higher temps, however, I'm sure others in here who are running that style GPU might give better advice.

I am running a hybrid and temps always sit around 57-60c during benching and gaming so that gives you some info on temps if you want to go that route.


----------



## Fistdeep

Cheers, I'm really happy with it apart from this little issue.

The card fans are facing into the case. To alleviate the airflow issue i have moved all of the intake fans onto 1 fan header linked to CPU temps and run them at 35-40% speed at idle, ramping up to 100% at 65 degrees which the CPU never seems to reach while gaming. I've also put a fairly steep fan curve on the GPU with 100% sat at 70 degrees to try and stop it reaching 85 limit, i need to do more testing with this though.

My GPU is barely a month old so selling it seems ridiculous right now but i'd be keen to hear if anyone has had any luck fitting an AIO adapter to their GPU in this case as Arctic's solution sees good temps


----------



## nanook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fistdeep*
> 
> Cheers, I'm really happy with it apart from this little issue.
> 
> The card fans are facing into the case. To alleviate the airflow issue i have moved all of the intake fans onto 1 fan header linked to CPU temps and run them at 35-40% speed at idle, ramping up to 100% at 65 degrees which the CPU never seems to reach while gaming. I've also put a fairly steep fan curve on the GPU with 100% sat at 70 degrees to try and stop it reaching 85 limit, i need to do more testing with this though.
> 
> My GPU is barely a month old so selling it seems ridiculous right now but i'd be keen to hear if anyone has had any luck fitting an AIO adapter to their GPU in this case as Arctic's solution sees good temps


I'm getting decent temps with my GTX 1080 with a NZXT G10 (old version) and a Corsair H75 AIO and only one 120mm fan mounted on the bottom. I do have to set the upper 140mm exhaust fan to spin up earlier, just as you had described, in order to pull the warm air out of the case.


----------



## Fistdeep

How tight was it to fit? Also I know the Rx480 is basically the same chip as the 580 but my card is not in the supported list for the G10 or G12 which gives me doubts.With cooling the VRM did you just use reuse the thermal pads already applied to your card?

I wish my Mobo was supported in Speedfan so i could link the exhaust to GPU temps at the moment that's linked to cpu temp to maintain case pressure.

I do think the G10/G12 is more readily available here over in NZ which is also nice.


----------



## nyk20z3

A few more items arrived today for the Shift X build -

Damn this GPU block box is heavy and i am impressed with the quality and execution of the gpu block for Phanteks just getting in the custom block game.

The last thing i need to do is decide on a pump and res combo then i can finish up, i might still do a 8700K and Strix Mini combo as well.


----------



## Fistdeep

So I've had a mess about this morning and decided to underclock the GPU from 1411Mhz to 1350Mhz, which has enabled me to undervolt to -85mv and temps are stable at 72-73 degrees meaning i can lower my fan curve. This is not my ideal situation as I want to use all the power i paid for but it may be a temporary solution for the games which were thermal throttling just need to see how many FPS i've dropped in said games.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fistdeep*
> 
> So I've had a mess about this morning and decided to underclock the GPU from 1411Mhz to 1350Mhz, which has enabled me to undervolt to -85mv and temps are stable at 72-73 degrees meaning i can lower my fan curve. This is not my ideal situation as I want to use all the power i paid for but it may be a temporary solution for the games which were thermal throttling just need to see how many FPS i've dropped in said games.


Delid bro it should help a lot, For $50 you can have the service done and should be worth every penny in a case such as this with low airflow.


----------



## Schnitter

I really do hope someone makes an aftermarket "back" panel with holes. I don't want to remove the amazing fans the 1080 TI Strix OC has and water cool just because they overlooked that part of the case. Besides, I can't do a full loop easily either because they don't sell the required tubing/fittings in the 3rd world country I live in in case something leaks or I need to replace a fitting. The NZXT H200i is looking nicer and nicer because of this.


----------



## Fistdeep

Not sure if I could find someone to do it here in New Zealand, it's a fairly tech light country. It maybe something to look into. By delliding a GPU is just removing the cooler and reapplying a better thermal compound?


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fistdeep*
> 
> Not sure if I could find someone to do it here in New Zealand, it's a fairly tech light country. It maybe something to look into. By delliding a GPU is just removing the cooler and reapplying a better thermal compound?


Probably thought your having CPU temp issues. Don't think reapplying thermal paste to a month old GPU is going to do much.

I really think if you want better temps your only a couple options. Try the Kraken mod, get a diff GPU, or move over to a diff case with better airflow.


----------



## RaduV

Would be careful in these cases with cracken G12 and G10, better add some heat sinks on the vrms and ram as my Zotac 1080 mini got cocked with H55 and a fan blowing on the vrms. I must confece I was also overclocking it as well. Now I have an MSI Sea Hawk 1080 on the way. Should mention with the stock cooler of the Zotac 1080 mini the temp was going up to 84C throttling where in reviews I see most cases 70-75C being reported.

No issues with CPU temp at all with cracken X62. Below 70C, mostly 65 in games with 26C roomtemo with cracken on silent and the 1600X OC @ 3.9.


----------



## nanook

Good point. I use a Gelid vrm heatsink on my 1080 with the Kraken G10.


----------



## xP_0nex

If you have a reference design 1080, I'd look into the EVGA Hybrid kit and VRM worries will go away.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> If you have a reference design 1080, I'd look into the EVGA Hybrid kit and VRM worries will go away.


Thats a good solution if you don't have an AIO, but if you have some AIO lying around like me then you might want to look in to the cracken G10/G12, going to require a bit of excess cutting since they are 2.5 slot. In some larger cases it might work just with the included fan but in shift and shift X I would use heat sinks on the VRMs/RAM considering how air starved the gpu is. Thats comming after Zotac 1080 mini + h55 got coocked









Is anyone using dual AIO in Shift X? Cause I want to see what kind of ideas other come up with in mounting a second AIO.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Thats a good solution if you don't have an AIO, but if you have some AIO lying around like me then you might want to look in to the cracken G10/G12, going to require a bit of excess cutting since they are 2.5 slot. In some larger cases it might work just with the included fan but in shift and shift X I would use heat sinks on the VRMs/RAM considering how air starved the gpu is. Thats comming after Zotac 1080 mini + h55 got coocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone using dual AIO in Shift X? Cause I want to see what kind of ideas other come up with in mounting a second AIO.


I would assume when running dual AIO's in the Shift X wouldn't you just use the available 140/120 mounts located in the front?


----------



## RaduV

You could probably Install 2 x 120 AIOs on the front mounts, but it wouldn't make much sense, then better go with the smaller shift and just use 2x120/27mm. You can't install any AIO's in the bottom as the tubes would not be long enough. I could only come up with this setup. Although the the GPU AIO can't exhaust the air outside or even pull air, the temps were decen't topping at 65C with the h55


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> You could probably Install 2 x 120 AIOs on the front mounts, but it wouldn't make much sense, then better go with the smaller shift and just use 2x120/27mm. You can't install any AIO's in the bottom as the tubes would not be long enough. I could only come up with this setup. Although the the GPU AIO can't exhaust the air outside or even pull air, the temps were decen't topping at 65C with the h55


Agree, if running dual AIO, doing that in a Shift (non-X) makes more sense.

I'm running dual AIO's (EVGA Hybrid) in a Shift (non-X) and my GPU was seeing 58c-60c max, however, CPU was a different story.


----------



## nyk20z3

The Silverstone 800 watt Titanium SFX-L psu and extended cables arrived today so i am getting closer to finishing this build.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The Silverstone 800 watt Titanium SFX-L psu and extended cables arrived today so i am getting closer to finishing this build.


Looking forward to the full build! Have you decided on the pump/red combo yet?


----------



## RaduV

Using extensions in any of these cases is not recommended as there is not that much space to store cables and you may end up cluttering your case or may not be able to close the back cover.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Using extensions in any of these cases is not recommended as there is not that much space to store cables and you may end up cluttering your case or may not be able to close the back cover.


It's not ideal but definitely possible as long as you don't have too many other things in the case. I had extensions initially until I got my custom sleeved set and it was fine, just not as tidy.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> It's not ideal but definitely possible as long as you don't have too many other things in the case. I had extensions initially until I got my custom sleeved set and it was fine, just not as tidy.


Don't see much point for custom cables in this cases as you can't see them much. The only thing which annoyes me a bit are the colored cables by the connectors buy I'm going to fit that with a black permanent marker.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Don't see much point for custom cables in this cases as you can't see them much. The only thing which annoyes me a bit are the colored cables by the connectors buy I'm going to fit that with a black permanent marker.


I got the PCIe cables coming out of the shroud and into the GPU (that's visible), and the 24pin there in the cable management area is quite visible as well. But the main reason for custom cables are the lengths. You can see what I mean in post 58. http://www.overclock.net/t/1639894/phanteks-enthoo-evolv-shift-shift-x-owners-club/30#post_26414108


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Looking forward to the full build! Have you decided on the pump/red combo yet?


I will working on that today trying to make a decision, there is a good selection of Alphacool D5 units but no one seems to sell them in the states.


----------



## nyk20z3

It looks like i will be going with the Alphacool Eisbecher D5 150mm Acetal Reservoir, it comes with 120/140 low profile radiator brackets so it should be perfect for what i am looking to do. I wont be using the standing brackets so ignore those.


----------



## nyk20z3

I removed the EK SE 280 radiator to flush today and also installed the PSU and a 140mm Cooler Master Masterfan Pro Airflow RGB in the bottom of the case as an intake.


----------



## Varinn

I keep tossing back and forth on this. Should I scavenge my AX750 from my current build for the new Shift X 8700k/1080 setup?

Pros: Free (for now), 750w and decent quality. I will likely upgrade the GPU again within 2-3 years so a bit of headroom is good.

Cons: It's big, and it disables my old PC until I could get a new PSU for it.

If I do replace it, what is a good quality SFX or SFX-L that can be had for low 100's (USD) which would handle my i7, a GTX1080, 2-4 SSD's, custom loop etc. Overclocking needs to be considered as it will likely happen in time. The other thing is are there any SFX or SFX-L with cables appropriately sized for the Shift X?

EDIT: Another question. What is the best way to fill/bleed the system? It's my first time watercooling and I've got this thought in my head that if I try to fill the res on the bottom all the water is just going to run back down and overflow the thing. If I power up the pump with the reservoir lid off can I just slowly top it up as it goes without making a mess of things? Making sure of course not to run it dry


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> I keep tossing back and forth on this. Should I scavenge my AX750 from my current build for the new Shift X 8700k/1080 setup?
> 
> Pros: Free (for now), 750w and decent quality. I will likely upgrade the GPU again within 2-3 years so a bit of headroom is good.
> 
> Cons: It's big, and it disables my old PC until I could get a new PSU for it.
> 
> If I do replace it, what is a good quality SFX or SFX-L that can be had for low 100's (USD) which would handle my i7, a GTX1080, 2-4 SSD's, custom loop etc. Overclocking needs to be considered as it will likely happen in time. The other thing is are there any SFX or SFX-L with cables appropriately sized for the Shift X?
> 
> EDIT: Another question. What is the best way to fill/bleed the system? It's my first time watercooling and I've got this thought in my head that if I try to fill the res on the bottom all the water is just going to run back down and overflow the thing. If I power up the pump with the reservoir lid off can I just slowly top it up as it goes without making a mess of things? Making sure of course not to run it dry


I'm running a silverstone SST-SX650-G and no issues with overclocking at all (i7 8700k and 1080 Ti Strix). Cables were not long enough though... PCIe and SATA are okay, the 8pin EPS need to be 750-800mm to reach without an extension which I doubt any SFX unit will have, and 24pin I think 400-450mm which is longer than the provided 300mm one in the SST-SX650-G. I went for a custom set, however extensions can work but can be fiddly...

As for filling the loop, the res being lower shouldn't be an issue really. The water doesn't overtop the res once it's in the components if you don't fill it to the very edge. You need enough pressure to force up the water in the tank for that to happen. First few times just fill and power on the pump to get water into the system, then when you get it circulating, as you suggested slowly fill while the pump is on. Just make sure the pump doesn't run dry. Take it slow and have lots of paper towels handy and don't connect anything but the pump to the power and you'll be fine.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> I keep tossing back and forth on this. Should I scavenge my AX750 from my current build for the new Shift X 8700k/1080 setup?
> 
> Pros: Free (for now), 750w and decent quality. I will likely upgrade the GPU again within 2-3 years so a bit of headroom is good.
> 
> Cons: It's big, and it disables my old PC until I could get a new PSU for it.
> 
> If I do replace it, what is a good quality SFX or SFX-L that can be had for low 100's (USD) which would handle my i7, a GTX1080, 2-4 SSD's, custom loop etc. Overclocking needs to be considered as it will likely happen in time. The other thing is are there any SFX or SFX-L with cables appropriately sized for the Shift X?
> 
> EDIT: Another question. What is the best way to fill/bleed the system? It's my first time watercooling and I've got this thought in my head that if I try to fill the res on the bottom all the water is just going to run back down and overflow the thing. If I power up the pump with the reservoir lid off can I just slowly top it up as it goes without making a mess of things? Making sure of course not to run it dry


Phanteks recommends a max of 160mm for the PSU. For the Shift X, I would just stick with a ATX PSU that does not extend beyond the recommended 160mm, I feel that for that case there isn't a need to run SFX. You don't run into the issue of having PSU cables that are too short, unless you are set on SFX and plan on using extensions/custom cables.


----------



## djtinxo

Hi there!

I am considering buying this beatiful case, but I have a big concern. My graphics card is a gigabyte GTX 1070 MINI itx, so, it's a short card whose single fan would be facing the motherboard in this case, it wouldn't show below it. So what do you think, could this be problematic? would this choke my GPU? (Reminder: this card isn't particulary cool, having a single blower sytle 92mm fan)


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djtinxo*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I am considering buying this beatiful case, but I have a big concern. My graphics card is a gigabyte GTX 1070 MINI itx, so, it's a short card whose single fan would be facing the motherboard in this case, it wouldn't show below it. So what do you think, could this be problematic? would this choke my GPU? (Reminder: this card isn't particulary cool, having a single blower sytle 92mm fan)


Besides the gpu throttling sooner than normal I don't see any possible issues.You could always get a cracken G12 and water cool it with a used h55 or something.


----------



## RaduV

Installed the new gpu after the first one got cocked so thought to attach a few pics with my overgrown HTPC.


----------



## Varinn

That looks really good like that. Very modern looking setup there...

A question for people who have played with the case a bit longer than I have. I have an airflow question

I'm going to be running an i7 8700k and a GTX 1080 on a 280mm rad with dual Phanteks 140mm SP PWM fans. My motherboard has two PWM and one 3 pin fan header. If I go
1: Rad fans on CPU_FAN header (with splitter)
2: D5 PWM pump on AIO_PUMP header
3: chassis fans on constant voltage header

Will I have ok airflow? Should I swap the pump to the chassis header and switch the stock case fans for a different type with PWM? If so, what kind? SP fans for the bottom intake and top exhaust? One high CFM one SP? Has anyone tried different alternatives?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> That looks really good like that. Very modern looking setup there...
> 
> A question for people who have played with the case a bit longer than I have. I have an airflow question
> 
> I'm going to be running an i7 8700k and a GTX 1080 on a 280mm rad with dual Phanteks 140mm SP PWM fans. My motherboard has two PWM and one 3 pin fan header. If I go
> 1: Rad fans on CPU_FAN header (with splitter)
> 2: D5 PWM pump on AIO_PUMP header
> 3: chassis fans on constant voltage header
> 
> Will I have ok airflow? Should I swap the pump to the chassis header and switch the stock case fans for a different type with PWM? If so, what kind? SP fans for the bottom intake and top exhaust? One high CFM one SP? Has anyone tried different alternatives?


The chasi fans spin tops 1200rpm they are not noisy but not completely silent.My motherboard runs them full speed if I put them on a pwm header and there is nothing I can do. I only have one DC header and using it for the Gpu aio also 3 pin. Cracken does everything via USB control so no issues there and the 2 case fans are connected on a splitter running full speed. I've been thinking to replace them with 2 pwm fans which can be connected togheder but I need to drop another 50 for that. If you can replace the stock fans I would do it with SP, no AF. Case presents a lot of resistance even when fans are exhausting air out due to front pannel. You can drop a few degrees just by removing the front pannel


----------



## Varinn

****. Majority of my water-cooling parts arrived today, still waiting on CPU but decided to start putting stuff together and realized my d5 pump bracket is a bit deeper than expected. I only have space available for a PSU with Max 70mm height. Can anyone suggest a good match for a decent price?

8700k w/ overclock (nothing extreme), a few SSD's, GTX 1080ftw2, custom loop with GPU and CPU. Would a Corsair SF450 work or do I need more like a 550/600w?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> ****. Majority of my water-cooling parts arrived today, still waiting on CPU but decided to start putting stuff together and realized my d5 pump bracket is a bit deeper than expected. I only have space available for a PSU with Max 70mm height. Can anyone suggest a good match for a decent price?
> 
> 8700k w/ overclock (nothing extreme), a few SSD's, GTX 1080ftw2, custom loop with GPU and CPU. Would a Corsair SF450 work or do I need more like a 550/600w?


450 should be enough but I would definitely go for a 550 if you're going to OC. I haven't looked in to sfx PSUs as I'm using my old seasonic atx. One more thing I have to ask you since you decided to go with a non founders PCB GPU, have you confirmed that the water block you will buy fits on that card?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> ****. Majority of my water-cooling parts arrived today, still waiting on CPU but decided to start putting stuff together and realized my d5 pump bracket is a bit deeper than expected. I only have space available for a PSU with Max 70mm height. Can anyone suggest a good match for a decent price?
> 
> 8700k w/ overclock (nothing extreme), a few SSD's, GTX 1080ftw2, custom loop with GPU and CPU. Would a Corsair SF450 work or do I need more like a 550/600w?


The Corsair SF600 is like $120 so it won't hurt to leave yourself with some headroom. If your using the Shift X case you will need extension cables though.


----------



## Varinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The Corsair SF600 is like $120 so it won't hurt to leave yourself with some headroom. If your using the Shift X case you will need extension cables though.


Ordered an SF600 but sadly it won't be here until next week so it seems I've got a debate on my hands. Pilfer my old PSU for test purposes this weekend and just run it with the power supply outside the case, or wait until the SF arrives. I can probably measure cables without it or use the estimates I see in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> 450 should be enough but I would definitely go for a 550 if you're going to OC. I haven't looked in to sfx PSUs as I'm using my old seasonic atx. One more thing I have to ask you since you decided to go with a non founders PCB GPU, have you confirmed that the water block you will buy fits on that card?


I hope so! I used the EK configurator to determine the correct block for my FTW2 card. I would have gone for a reference design but at the time I had not yet decided on watercooling the GPU and wanted the option of a high quality stock air cooler if I built with that in mind


----------



## nyk20z3

My Alphacool pump/res combo arrived yesterday and i had a chance to mock it up today. The included brackets don't line up to allow me to utilize 2 mounting points so i had to order the following brackets.



Overall the quality is high but i will need to sleeve the molex power cable, its also fully manuallly speed adjustable which i prefer.




8700K stock has been crazy lately but i managed to order one and a Strix Z370-I Gaming board so hopefully as time allows i can finish this build up.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> My Alphacool pump/res combo arrived yesterday and i had a chance to mock it up today. The included brackets don't line up to allow me to utilize 2 mounting points so i had to order the following brackets.
> 
> Overall the quality is high but i will need to sleeve the molex power cable, its also fully manuallly speed adjustable which i prefer.
> 
> 8700K stock has been crazy lately but i managed to order one and a Strix Z370-I Gaming board so hopefully as time allows i can finish this build up.


Any reason you prefer manual control? Wouldn't access be restricted in this case if you want to adjust it?

I do like the look of the rad with this pump/res combo. Keep it up!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Any reason you prefer manual control? Wouldn't access be restricted in this case if you want to adjust it?
> 
> I do like the look of the rad with this pump/res combo. Keep it up!


Ive had issues with PWM pumps in the past and just prefer manual control. I should have plenty of room to adjust the pump since it wont be mounted very low on the rad.


----------



## RustySpoons

Ah, didn't see there was a Shift/Shift X Owners club! Just checking in here...

So my build so far in my Black Shift X

CPU: i5 8400 (Placeholder till I decide on i5 8600K or i7 8700K)
Board: ASRock Z370 Gaming ITX Fatal1ty (I did have a Strix-I, I didn't like it or the VRM setup so returned it)
RAM: Corsair 16Gb DDR 4
GPU: Undecided
Cooling: Ignore the stock Intel cooler, that's just for testing at this stage, going for a custom loop.
PSU: Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550W - Now I don't know what to do about this, it's brand new but I ordered it for a different case I originally had in mind.
Storage: 1x 256Gb Toshiba M.2 PCIe x4, 2x Sandisk 256Gb SSD in RAID 0, 1x Sandisk 256Gb SSD.
Do I keep it or do I go down the SFX/SFX-L route? Will I have any issues with room fitting a Pump/Res and a rad?
Any thoughts appreciated, especially anyone else who's gone ATX. This is an amazing PSU and only 140x140 in size.

As soon as Gen 8 launched I wanted to do two builds, I have an i7 8700K in my ATX Build, that is my main workstation.
I wanted to do an ITX build for a bit of HTPC/Casual Gaming, I have been looking forever for a case like this, so big thanks to Phanteks for thinking out the box!


----------



## CaptainZombie

@qiUip how is that ASUS 1080 Ti doing in this case? The plan is to pick mine up tomorrow.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> @qiUip how is that ASUS 1080 Ti doing in this case? The plan is to pick mine up tomorrow.


Good enough so far. It runs warm, but can get a decent OC with no frequency throttling due to temps. During the day I put it on the OC mode and it runs around 1950-2025 and temps around 75-85 on full load, ~70-75 in games. At night when I want it to keep quieter I set the temp target to 74c and power target to 73%, frame rate to 77 and the fan never rams up beyond the uncomfortable. Even at these settings it runs anything I need perfectly. I do tend to open the top when it's under heavy loads and gaming to allow more air out passively.

As far as benchmarks go, best I got so far is CINEBENCH R15 OpenGL 201.17 FPS, but it's not exactly stable in other benchmarks. 197 is my regular score now. CPU score 1660, managed to get 1675 once but can't seem to replicate it.
Time Spy 9159, which is fine I guess but quite a bit lower than other scores running same hardware with similar OCs - any ideas as to why that might be the case are welcome BTW!

Overall I'm quite happy with the system and the GPU is an absolute monster!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Awesome! Thanks for your results.

I bought the ASUS 1080 this past week to see if it was a worthy upgrade over my 1070, which at 1440p with some dialed down settings it's not too bad but not the worthy upgrade that you would get going from a 1070 to 1080 Ti. Then my local MC just got in a bunch of the ASUS 1080 Ti's, so I plan to return this for that. I am trying to plan for next year when I do the CPU/Mobo upgrade about getting the Strix Ti to fit in this case once I'm ready.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for your results.
> 
> I bought the ASUS 1080 this past week to see if it was a worthy upgrade over my 1070, which at 1440p with some dialed down settings it's not too bad but not the worthy upgrade that you would get going from a 1070 to 1080 Ti. Then my local MC just got in a bunch of the ASUS 1080 Ti's, so I plan to return this for that. I am trying to plan for next year when I do the CPU/Mobo upgrade about getting the Strix Ti to fit in this case once I'm ready.


Definitely trade up for the Strix Ti i love mine as well its a Monster and will keep you going for a few years to come.


----------



## nyk20z3

The new Alphacool rad brackets arrive today and although they fit great the entire combo just sits too high in the case and makes contact with the gpu. I have a previous EK XRES 100 Revo sitting around so i will just have to use it since the res is shorter and should fit perfectly.

The 8700K and Strix Mini combo arrives this Friday!


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The new Alphacool rad brackets arrive today and although they fit great the entire combo just sits too high in the case and makes contact with the gpu. I have a previous EK XRES 100 Revo sitting around so i will just have to use it since the res is shorter and should fit perfectly.
> 
> The 8700K and Strix Mini combo arrives this Friday!


If you're going to OC get the ASRock gaming. I sent my Strix back.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> If you're going to OC get the ASRock gaming. I sent my Strix back.


I'm OCing with the Strix z370i and have monissues so far. What were the problems you were having?


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> I'm OCing with the Strix z370i and have monissues so far. What were the problems you were having?


Asus cheaped out on the VRMs reports of throttling and will hard switch off if you hit 200w. Seems it's carried the set up over from the z270, given we now have 2 extra cores it's gonna struggle with the 8700k.

The mosfets are rated at 25a max (at 20c) at normal temps it's going to be around 14a.

As a comparison the ASRock has 50a mosfets.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> Asus cheaped out on the VRMs reports of throttling and will hard switch off if you hit 200w. Seems it's carried the set up over from the z270, given we now have 2 extra cores it's gonna struggle with the 8700k.
> 
> The mosfets are rated at 25a max (at 20c) at normal temps it's going to be around 14a.
> 
> As a comparison the ASRock has 50a mosfets.


I guess I'll have to closely monitor the VRMs, but so far 5.0GHz all cores with Aida64 stability test for 30min saw no throttling or drop in performance over time. I got some stability issues on 5.1GHz but I didn't play with it enough yet and honestly don't think I want to push it that hard anyways.

I'm quite the novice when it comes to OCing so happy to learn what the effects of lower quality VRMs might mean for me in this case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Definitely trade up for the Strix Ti i love mine as well its a Monster and will keep you going for a few years to come.


Thanks! I picked up the Strix 1080 Ti OC on Sunday, this card is an actual beast.......can't believe the amount of power.


----------



## Twilex

I'd like to join!

After many headaches with the normal shift, I upgraded to the X and ain't looking back! Love this case. Temps could be a bit better but you can't have everything right?

Rig Specs:
Shift X
I7-8700k @5Ghz Delidded
Asus Strix Z370i
Asus Strix 1080ti
Corsair Vengeance RGB 16Gb 3466 Memory
Corsair SF600
Corsair H100i V2 push/pull
Corsair Commander Pro
And a whole bunch of Corsair RGB love


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twilex*
> 
> I'd like to join!
> 
> After many headaches with the normal shift, I upgraded to the X and ain't looking back! Love this case. Temps could be a bit better but you can't have everything right?
> 
> Rig Specs:
> Shift X
> I7-8700k @5Ghz Delidded
> Asus Strix Z370i
> Asus Strix 1080ti
> Corsair Vengeance RGB 16Gb 3466 Memory
> Corsair SF600
> Corsair H100i V2 push/pull
> Corsair Commander Pro
> And a whole bunch of Corsair RGB love


Looks awesome, please add another up close pic or two if you can would love to see a closeup.

I'd love for Phanteks to release a 2.5 card slot bracket for the GPU that would be nice for this case since many of you guys had to modify the bracket a bit.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twilex*
> 
> I'd like to join!
> 
> After many headaches with the normal shift, I upgraded to the X and ain't looking back! Love this case. Temps could be a bit better but you can't have everything right?
> 
> Rig Specs:
> Shift X
> I7-8700k @5Ghz Delidded
> Asus Strix Z370i
> Asus Strix 1080ti
> Corsair Vengeance RGB 16Gb 3466 Memory
> Corsair SF600
> Corsair H100i V2 push/pull
> Corsair Commander Pro
> And a whole bunch of Corsair RGB love


Looks great dude. How did you manage to fit push/pull with a 1080Ti though? In my case (nzxt kraken x62) only pull hardly left any room for the PCIe cables... I had far more room with the fans pointing towards the glass but the GPU temps were just so bad I had to turn it to the recommended configuration.


----------



## TheConnman

Finished my Phanteks Shift build, super happy with the results, let me know what you think!

X-Force - Phanteks Shift - i7 8700k - Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix


http://imgur.com/2mXA4


----------



## RaduV

Wrong quote


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Looks great dude. How did you manage to fit push/pull with a 1080Ti though? In my case (nzxt kraken x62) only pull hardly left any room for the PCIe cables... I had far more room with the fans pointing towards the glass but the GPU temps were just so bad I had to turn it to the recommended configuration.


He has a 240 rad moved in front there are no side restrictions like there are with a 280. I'm running a cracken X62 as well.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheConnman*
> 
> Finished my Phanteks Shift build, super happy with the results, let me know what you think!
> 
> X-Force - Phanteks Shift - i7 8700k - Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2mXA4


Nice job. Do you mind if we can get some of your pics also in this thread from the mod you made to the bracket? I'd still love to see Phanteks update this bracket for 2.5 slot cards since they can fit in this case.


----------



## RustySpoons

Has anyone modded their Shift X, an ATX power supply is supposed to fit but there is a raised bit in the case which stops it sitting flat.


----------



## RaduV

Only seen people with larger ATX PSUs not sitting straight, I have a normal ATX and it sits just fine, only inconvenience is the fan is on the inside.

Moved the GPU AIO horizontaly with the rad sitting on rubber feet to improve airflow, fan pulling through the rad blowing up. GPU temps tops around 60C on heavy gaming and 30C idle, around 12C better vs the radiator on the back side with no holes. They should have made a removable back plate there if you don't use the PSU shroud to install a 120 AIO. Next move probably replacing the 2 included case fans as my motharboards headers only has one header which can do DC/PWM the other 2 are PWM only so fans speening 1200rpm.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Only seen people with larger ATX PSUs not sitting straight, I have a normal ATX and it sits just fine, only inconvenience is the fan is on the inside.
> 
> Moved the GPU AIO horizontaly with the rad sitting on rubber feet to improve airflow, fan pulling through the rad blowing up. GPU temps tops around 60C on heavy gaming and 30C idle, around 12C better vs the radiator on the back side with no holes. They should have made a removable back plate there if you don't use the PSU shroud to install a 120 AIO. Next move probably replacing the 2 included case fans as my motharboards headers only has one header which can do DC/PWM the other 2 are PWM only so fans speening 1200rpm.


If you look carefully it won't actually sit straight on any ATX as there is a lump behind it, I'm thinking about taking a dremel to mine, I know it's only a slight angle but it's annoying me.
And I have one of the shortest ATX PSU's (140mm)

Yeah that shroud is a waste of time if you go ATX, there should be other options to put things there other than a drive or pump.

Bit of an oversight by Phanteks with fan choice, not many ITX have DC fan control, mine has 3 headers but only 2 of those are DC, one of which is the CPU fan header! So I'm left with one DC fan header and need to use a splitter,
they really should have used PWM fans.


----------



## RaduV

I want to see more shift X builds to steal some good ideas if any....taking suggestions









BTW let complaing about the riser cable as I had the case on preorder from caseking so I don't know maybe its just a few people having issues as I've seen others on readit.

Had 3 GPUs in this case in quite a shoft time.
1. RX480 refernce card by saphire. Couldn't even use the card, sound crancking, hickups literally unusable. Couldn't even listen to music on it. Slightly better when setting PCIE on 8X but still unberable.
2. GTX 1080 mini Zotac. All good with this card, no issues except for the fact that card was getting hot 84C throtteling where in most reviews stays under 75.
3. MSI Sea Hawk X a bit of cranking, some times losing sound complately only recovers after restart. Setting PCIE 8X resolves the issue.I know there is no idfference in performance between 8X and 16X but still It gives me a bad taste and I want to ask for a replacement cable although it might not solve anything.


----------



## nova_prime

Just wondering but should the videocard cooler be blower type or dual/tri fan type for this case? I have the Evolv Shift and still researching parts.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> Just wondering but should the videocard cooler be blower type or dual/tri fan type for this case? I have the Evolv Shift and still researching parts.


Hybrid probably the best of both worlds but then you would need to use a 27mm AIO for cpu not something thicker like the h80. As somone who had 3 cars in shift X I would say there is not much of a cooling difference between a blower card which in most cases will throttle slightly vs a custom card (unless water cooled) because the card is quite air starved. A large 3 fan GPU would probably still be better.

Either go with corsair h80 v2 + large custom card or blower OR dual 27mm AIO. Do not go with anything else than AIO on cpu unless you are going with a 65W cpu with no overclocking in mind.


----------



## majttolosa

Is it possible to put the Shift onto its side with the window facing front? I've been looking at pictures and the only horizontal ones I have seen have the glass facing upwards. Are the side panels not strong enough for it to lay on its side?


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Hybrid probably the best of both worlds but then you would need to use a 27mm AIO for cpu not something thicker like the h80. As somone who had 3 cars in shift X I would say there is not much of a cooling difference between a blower card which in most cases will throttle slightly vs a custom card (unless water cooled) because the card is quite air starved. A large 3 fan GPU would probably still be better.
> 
> Either go with corsair h80 v2 + large custom card or blower OR dual 27mm AIO. Do not go with anything else than AIO on cpu unless you are going with a 65W cpu with no overclocking in mind.


Thanks for the response. So a hybrid Videocard with AIO and Cpu AIO Water cooler will fit the shorter Evolv Shift ?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majttolosa*
> 
> Is it possible to put the Shift onto its side with the window facing front? I've been looking at pictures and the only horizontal ones I have seen have the glass facing upwards. Are the side panels not strong enough for it to lay on its side?


I don't see why you couldn't mount it that way but you would risk scuffing the glass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> Thanks for the response. So a hybrid Videocard with AIO and Cpu AIO Water cooler will fit the shorter Evolv Shift ?


Its designed to fit both sir but the rads need to be relatively low profile -

On the bottom you can mount the fan underneath the chassis to save some room.


----------



## nova_prime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't mount it that way but you would risk scuffing the glass.
> Its designed to fit both sir but the rads need to be relatively low profile -
> 
> On the bottom you can mount the fan underneath the chassis to save some room.


Which is better for temp wise: hybrid videocard and smaller AIO cpu cooler, or air cool videocard and bigger AIO cpu cooler?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> Which is better for temp wise: hybrid videocard and smaller AIO cpu cooler, or air cool videocard and bigger AIO cpu cooler?


I would aio both if you can for for the least amount of heat dump in the case but aio gpu's are pricey.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> Thanks for the response. So a hybrid Videocard with AIO and Cpu AIO Water cooler will fit the shorter Evolv Shift ?


Make sure none of the AIOs is thicker than 27mm or both will not fit. Like somone said AIO gpus are expensive but if you keep looking you can find some deals. I got an amazon warehouse deal MSI Sea Hawk X 1080 for 570E which is not bad considering the cheapest 1080 I could find was 500 and most of the reasonable cards were 550.You can consider cracken G12 if you have a cheap AIO sitting around like me, I belive it will require some trimit of that bracket though but you can't see it anyway.


----------



## Twilex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Looks awesome, please add another up close pic or two if you can would love to see a closeup.
> 
> I'd love for Phanteks to release a 2.5 card slot bracket for the GPU that would be nice for this case since many of you guys had to modify the bracket a bit.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Looks great dude. How did you manage to fit push/pull with a 1080Ti though? In my case (nzxt kraken x62) only pull hardly left any room for the PCIe cables... I had far more room with the fans pointing towards the glass but the GPU temps were just so bad I had to turn it to the recommended configuration.


So unfortunately the only way to do the push pull is with the fans facing the glass but like you said, the temps are terrible. Right now I have the glass off. Going to try and cut a square in it the size of the 1080ti so I can reinstall the glass but still have proper airflow. Because of how I have the case positioned, I don't really care about the glass being off. Only worried about dust and I guess sound at this point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> He has a 240 rad moved in front there are no side restrictions like there are with a 280. I'm running a cracken X62 as well.


Still can't do a push/pull with a 240 with the Strix. The backplate can't be facing the glass in this scenario.


----------



## RaduV

Better just remove the top fan and do push pull only at the bottom instead of cutting the glass or install slim fans if it helps. My temps are around 30 CPU/GPU at idle and 57CPU and 61GPU in Shadow of War room temp 25C (max detauls) but for some reason I still have a need of more tweaks and don't know what else to do. The only thing I decided on is to replace the included fans with PWM fans.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> Thanks for the response. So a hybrid Videocard with AIO and Cpu AIO Water cooler will fit the shorter Evolv Shift ?


It will fit as long as the radiators have a max thickness of 27mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> Which is better for temp wise: hybrid videocard and smaller AIO cpu cooler, or air cool videocard and bigger AIO cpu cooler?


Can't comment about the air cool video card/bigger AIO CPU cooler, but I can comment about dual AIO. I was getting a rock solid 58-60c during benching/gaming for the video card (GTX 980) and anywhere from 65-100c for CPU (4690k), just depends if your gaming/benching. Haven't done any gaming/benching with the 8700k so cant comment on that yet.


----------



## nanook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> Which is better for temp wise: hybrid videocard and smaller AIO cpu cooler, or air cool videocard and bigger AIO cpu cooler?


I'll just say that if you mostly use the pc to play games, I'll recommend an AIO cooled gpu, especially in the smaller Shift.

I have two AIOs (H75 radiator, each with one ML120 fan) for CPU and GPU, and that works well for gaming - GPU stays under 60. For CPU intensive tasks, the cpu will get up to high 70s.


----------



## nyk20z3

8700K arrived today after much debating while stock was up and down so getting closer to the finish line.


----------



## xP_0nex

Finished build, full specs at sig.


----------



## Schnitter

How likely is it that phanteks will release a V2 of this case? Have they ever released a revised case of one of their other cases? Case looks so nice if only they fix the few details mainly changing the tempered glass panel near the video card to an acrylic one with breathing holes to mount the GPU with fans facing the holes.

EDIT: Also, how good is the PCI riser cable? I saw a video of a Thermaltake case that the reviewer claimed you'd have to get an aftermarket PCI riser cable because the one that came with that case was not one that would utilize the full power of the PCI E lane.


----------



## Varinn

Phanteks recently updated the Evolv ITX to a new version with updates like tempered glass, better internal layout (imo) and some other small changes so don't put it past them to revise and release a new revision.

I personally think modifying the case with acrylic panel to vent an air cooled GPU would be a downgrade from what it comes with now. They've specifically said the case is designed around watercooling and from what I see it does fairly well at that despite it's limitations. I've got a FC block on my GTX 1080 running at stock clocks for an FTW2 and the block looks great through the side panel, temps sit around 45 under stress test load.

It will never perform as good as a mid-tower with clean uninterrupted airflow or tons of rad space. It is a shame though cause it's cool to trade away a bit of those last few fps from overclocking in favor of a tower that looks good in lots of living spaces, but I understand some people value 100% performance over all else and I think for that use this case layout won't cut it.

Sidenote, this thing gets a lot of hate from the SFF community because apparently your PC needs to be smaller than a shoebox or it sucks lol

Edit: forgot to mention that in my case the riser cable auto detected at pcie-x16 and runs perfect under any load, even with the bracket reversed to see the GPU block


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> How likely is it that phanteks will release a V2 of this case? Have they ever released a revised case of one of their other cases? Case looks so nice if only they fix the few details mainly changing the tempered glass panel near the video card to an acrylic one with breathing holes to mount the GPU with fans facing the holes.
> 
> EDIT: Also, how good is the PCI riser cable? I saw a video of a Thermaltake case that the reviewer claimed you'd have to get an aftermarket PCI riser cable because the one that came with that case was not one that would utilize the full power of the PCI E lane.


The riser cable seems to be of decent quality and shielding. I have dealt with Thermaltake, Lian Li riser cables and Phanteks has the best quality so far.

I don't see a revision coming any time soon. If they where to do ventilated glass it would need to be plexi most likely since ive never seen ventilated tempered glass. You can still mount the gpu with the fans facing the glass although the temps suck they should be tolerable and not cause any performance issues. If its a problem go with an aio gpu or go full water as that's honestly what these cases look to be designed for from the ground up.


----------



## xP_0nex

GPU-z is reporting PCIE 3.0 X16 (did their render test). Maybe that's a Thermaltake issue.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> GPU-z is reporting PCIE 3.0 X16 (did their render test). Maybe that's a Thermaltake issue.


Stock Thermaltake riser cables are trash, the one i had with my P5 failed with in a day or 2 so its basically a push for you to but there premium riser cable which it should have came with to begin with.


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I don't see a revision coming any time soon. If they where to do ventilated glass it would need to be plexi most likely since ive never seen ventilated tempered glass. You can still mount the gpu with the fans facing the glass although the temps suck they should be tolerable and not cause any performance issues. If its a problem go with an aio gpu or go full water as that's honestly what these cases look to be designed for from the ground up.


Yes, tempered glass cannot have holes, that is why I was wondering if they would revise it to plexi or sell a plexi window separately. I am sure mounting GPU with fans towards a plexi window with holes would make it run cooler than facing the motherboard like it is now.

I would love to have a custom loop, but in the 3rd world country I live, I can't buy tubings or fittings to replace if something goes wrong.


----------



## nyk20z3

I got the mobo installed tonight and mocked up some fittings. It looks like the riser cable is going to block a clean exit from the top fitting so i will most likely have to use a port on the front and back of the block to avoid any obstacles.


----------



## Varinn

I ran into this on mine, I think a solution is to use an extension fitting to bring it out past the riser.

I use a 90 out the back to turn down to the rad and have a straight standard comp fitting on the front, but I over estimated how much space was left with that riser there. I think a long extension with a 45 or 90 on the end would be perfect


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> How likely is it that phanteks will release a V2 of this case? Have they ever released a revised case of one of their other cases? Case looks so nice if only they fix the few details mainly changing the tempered glass panel near the video card to an acrylic one with breathing holes to mount the GPU with fans facing the holes.
> 
> EDIT: Also, how good is the PCI riser cable? I saw a video of a Thermaltake case that the reviewer claimed you'd have to get an aftermarket PCI riser cable because the one that came with that case was not one that would utilize the full power of the PCI E lane.


I had various issues with the riser cable. Had 3 cards running in this case and only one had no issues. Maybe just the first ones had issues, had it preordered, have seen a few other owners with similar issues though.
RX480 unusable stuttering, sound crancking
Zotac 1080 mini no issues
MSI Sea Hawk X 1080 only works fine on PCIE 8X, some sound cracking or loss of sound on 16X.


----------



## Varinn

Pulled my system back apart now that the cablemod set is here, wiring is good but I decided to delid and fix a kinked hose on the CPU->GPU run. Annoyingly difficult to get fittings here in Canada unless I want to wait yet another week...

Debating between trying to find a 90° fitting with two more comps on it, or getting anti-kink coils


----------



## twitchyzero

want this case so bad, but it's 0.5" too thick when put in the horizontal position for my TV stand

are there any alternatives that are 6" slim, supports a full-sized GPU and has tempered glass?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> want this case so bad, but it's 0.5" too thick when put in the horizontal position for my TV stand
> 
> are there any alternatives that are 6" slim, supports a full-sized GPU and has tempered glass?


You can always change your TV stand







or you can find a way to put is vertically. I personally think vertically is best for show off.
Is your TV stand made of glass? Cause otherwise I don't see what's the point of getting a window case.


----------



## twitchyzero

it's not, but I like minimalism, and will probably go with the tried & true Lian-Li O series (not exactly in the same price bracket but oh well, my requirements are picky)


----------



## RustySpoons

I've currently got a Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550w PSU in my Shift-X, thinking about putting a Corsair SF600 SFX in instead, can anyone tell me if the 24 Pin ATX cable reaches the motherboard?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> I've currently got a Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550w PSU in my Shift-X, thinking about putting a Corsair SF600 SFX in instead, can anyone tell me if the 24 Pin ATX cable reaches the motherboard?


I highly doubt that, i am on a Silverstone SX800 LTI and needed extension cables to reach the 24 pin power and 8 pin cpu.


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> I've currently got a Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550w PSU in my Shift-X, thinking about putting a Corsair SF600 SFX in instead, can anyone tell me if the 24 Pin ATX cable reaches the motherboard?


Refer to my previous post:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> For the Corsair SF600, I'm actually using a combination of 2 of their premium sleeved cable kits (which I happened to already have on hand from previous builds). I really am not a fan of the flat cables.
> 
> Corsair CP-8920144 - This is their standard length starter kit...the 24-pin and the CPU 4+4 pin are long enough to reach with the route I wanted the cables to run.
> 
> Corsair CP-8920202 - This is their SF premium cable kit (shorter cables) ...I used the pcie and sata cables from this kit.
> 
> Of course, I have a Shift X, so cable length requirements may be different if your in a Shift and the orientation of your GPU, motherboard, desired cable routing, etc.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkrep82*
> 
> Refer to my previous post:


Thanks for that info.

Did you try the original cables or see how long the ATX cable was by any chance?, I can't find the lengths on the Corsair site.


----------



## Varinn

I have an SF600 in mine and I didn't even try to use the stock cable set once. The 24pin is about 150mm short, the 8 pin (on my Z370-i Strix atleast) would have been short by 350mm. I will post pictures of my wiring when I get home.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



SF600 specs




I ordered a custom set from Cablemod with these dimensions and the fitment was damn near perfect. Only thing I found was that the 24 pin was both slightly too long and slightly too short due to half the cables needing to go a bit further. I think you could safely aim for 475mm for perfect fit, though mine went together without issue. The 8 pin fits great and I would not change the length. The PCI-E are maybe a touch long but they fit nicely and I like the look (connected to an FTW2 GTX1080). The single molex is purely to power my D5 pump and the quad sata feeds two SSD's and 2 RGB controllers. If I did the Sata again I would go 200mm + 150mm + 100 + 100.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cablemod specs:
24 Pin ATX 450 mm
8 Pin EPS 750 mm
6+2 Pin PCI-E 250 mm
6+2 Pin PCI-E 250 mm
Single Molex 150 mm
Quad SATA 150 mm + 100 mm + 100 mm + 100 mm


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> I have an SF600 in mine and I didn't even try to use the stock cable set once. The 24pin is about 150mm short, the 8 pin (on my Z370-i Strix atleast) would have been short by 350mm. I will post pictures of my wiring when I get home.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> SF600 specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a custom set from Cablemod with these dimensions and the fitment was damn near perfect. Only thing I found was that the 24 pin was both slightly too long and slightly too short due to half the cables needing to go a bit further. I think you could safely aim for 475mm for perfect fit, though mine went together without issue. The 8 pin fits great and I would not change the length. The PCI-E are maybe a touch long but they fit nicely and I like the look (connected to an FTW2 GTX1080). The single molex is purely to power my D5 pump and the quad sata feeds two SSD's and 2 RGB controllers. If I did the Sata again I would go 200mm + 150mm + 100 + 100.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cablemod specs:
> 24 Pin ATX 450 mm
> 8 Pin EPS 750 mm
> 6+2 Pin PCI-E 250 mm
> 6+2 Pin PCI-E 250 mm
> Single Molex 150 mm
> Quad SATA 150 mm + 100 mm + 100 mm + 100 mm


Thanks for that, I'll stick with my ATX PSU Then if I have to buy cables. Was just considering it so I can use the PSU cover, guess I can live without that


----------



## Varinn

http://imgur.com/ZI3Ts


I don't have a means to resize images on mobile so there's a quick gallery that shows some of it. I may update the post later to add actually good shots.

Main hardware

Shift X - Grey
Asus Z370-i Strix
i7 8700k delidded myself, @4.8ghz constant speed
16gb Trident Z RGB 3200mhz (running in XMP)
GTX 1080 FTW2
Samsung 960evo 512gb
2x Crucial 2.5" SSD's
Corsair SF600
Cablemod custom wire set

Cooling/other
EK XRES D5 Revo 100 PWM
XSPC Raystorm Pro RGB
EK FC1080 FTW2 waterblock
HardwareLabs 280GTS
2x stock case fans
2x Phanteks static pressure 140mm PWM fans
Phobya and Bitspower fittings
Phobya inline temp sensor on waterblock
10/13mm Duraclear
Nuke coolant mixed with distilled water and Mayhems orange

My biggest ****up was not ordering a T fitting for the GPU rear port to add a vent. Filling is a huge pain in the ass.

Radiator fans are connected to the chassis header. Controlled via Asus AI suite to run based on water temperature versus CPU/GPU. Pump speed increases with CPU temp, as do chassis fans. Both are utlizing ramping delays to reduce fluctuations.

Running OCCT for 1+ hour averages 45-55c core temps with fans at ~50% and water temps of 26-27c. Room temps at 19-21c. Gaming temps for 3-4 hours of RoTR never exceeded 40 on GPU or 55c on CPU. 1080p max settings 120hz display, unlocked framerates.

Haven't tried the TV in 4k besides the desktop usage since upgrading the system.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> Thanks for that, I'll stick with my ATX PSU Then if I have to buy cables. Was just considering it so I can use the PSU cover, guess I can live without that


You can have quite a clean build with a 140 ATX as well. Just route the cables to the back directly through the hole, they should also be long enough so you don't need any additional extensions. Anything larger than a standard sized ATX will not end up in the best looking way.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> You can have quite a clean build with a 140 ATX as well. Just route the cables to the back directly through the hole, they should also be long enough so you don't need any additional extensions. Anything larger than a standard sized ATX will not end up in the best looking way.


Yeah mine is built, just haven't bought the water cooling bits yet so was concerned about space with the ATX 140 in there. The only extension I used was the CPU power cable that came with the case.


----------



## djtinxo

Hi, could anyone tell me if there's a chance of lowering the gpu bracket so my short GPU can breathe some air and have some clearance in comparison with the back of the mobo?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djtinxo*
> 
> Hi, could anyone tell me if there's a chance of lowering the gpu bracket so my short GPU can breathe some air and have some clearance in comparison with the back of the mobo?


Doubt it this is possible, get your self a cracken G12 and a h55 or swap for a blower style card if your card is throttling more than you would like. Another idea which not sure how much of a difference would it make is to install 2 higher RPM 140mm fans on the case, maybe 1800rmp. That might give you some extra noise but on the other side your GPU might run cooler and lower its fan speed, you can try switching the top fan on intake as well.

I've ordered a pack of 2 Noctua A14 PWM chromax just because the ******ed included fans are 3 pin and my motherboard has a single DC header which is already in use, so they spin 1200rpm all the time driving me nuts (I'm a bit of a noise freak). Anyway no temp problems here 30/30 at idle and around 60/60 gaming 23C room temp


----------



## Varinn

So an update to my completed build, I'm still getting very reasonable temperatures for the hardware itself considering my case design and hardware specs. I dropped voltage a bit further on the 8700k to 1.27v @ 4.8ghz and I'll try lower in a couple days.

I find a couple things that are still acceptable, but I would like better.

My water temps climb over a couple hours of gaming, the hardware stays relatively cool at peaks even with 4+ hours of being damn near full load but my water creeps up to a max of about 40 celeius (A 19 degree delta over ambient). I'm finding one thing is that I need to start AI Suite with windows and reapply my fan xpert settings or my pump doesnt control speed the way I've set it to do and tends to park at about 1800rpm versus ramping up a bit further.


----------



## RustySpoons

Ooops some RGB fell in this, can I be excused.

Also what GTX 1070 is a good fit for this case?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> Ooops some RGB fell in this, can I be excused.
> 
> Also what GTX 1070 is a good fit for this case?


Save a few bucks and go with a blower card, not that much of a benefit going with a custom card in these cases as most of then throttle because of being quite air starved. Obviously best option by far is a liquid cooled card.

Do you have a led strip inside the front cover? Cause it's quite intresting how the light shows through the dust filter.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Save a few bucks and go with a blower card, not that much of a benefit going with a custom card in these cases as most of then throttle because of being quite air starved. Obviously best option by far is a liquid cooled card.


Sorry I should have mentioned, I want one that will be compatible with a block at some point, still waiting to get bits for my loop.
I haven't seen a 1070 reference or blower lately, have they stopped selling them?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> Sorry I should have mentioned, I want one that will be compatible with a block at some point, still waiting to get bits for my loop.
> I haven't seen a 1070 reference or blower lately, have they stopped selling them?


Shouldn't be hard to find an MSI Aero or an Asus Turbo. All blowers are reference boards so you should be perfectly fine with everything that fits on the Founders will fit on those cards as well. There are other non blower cards which have a reference board as well like the evga ACX


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Shouldn't be hard to find an MSI Aero or an Asus Turbo. All blowers are reference boards so you should be perfectly fine with everything that fits on the Founders will fit on those cards as well. There are other non blower cards which have a reference board as well like the evga ACX


Way too expensive here and EK don't do a block for the Turbo cards.

I'm tempted by the MSI 1070 Armor 8gb OC, anyone got one on here in the Shift-X?, EK do a block for it which I will put on in the future.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Save a few bucks and go with a blower card, not that much of a benefit going with a custom card in these cases as most of then throttle because of being quite air starved. Obviously best option by far is a liquid cooled card.
> 
> Do you have a led strip inside the front cover? Cause it's quite intresting how the light shows through the dust filter.


Blower cards are £50 more here sadly.

£350 for a non ref custom 1070 currently.

I have 2 Phanteks LED strips inside, one on the case controller and the other on the motherboard RGB header, was a kit with 2x 400mm strips.
Both are inside the case, not in the front panel. The camera seems to pick it up through the vents but you can only see a subtle glow in real life.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> Blower cards are £50 more here sadly.
> 
> £350 for a non ref custom 1070 currently.
> 
> I have 2 Phanteks LED strips inside, one on the case controller and the other on the motherboard RGB header, was a kit with 2x 400mm strips.
> Both are inside the case, not in the front panel. The camera seems to pick it up through the vents but you can only see a subtle glow in real life.


I was looking for a 1070 but went for a 1080 instead as there was slightly less than 100e difference.

I have 2 phanteks strips as well but never thought to connect one to the case and one to the motherboard, still thinking if I want 2 different colors or not.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> I was looking for a 1070 but went for a 1080 instead as there was slightly less than 100e difference.
> 
> I have 2 phanteks strips as well but never thought to connect one to the case and one to the motherboard, still thinking if I want 2 different colors or not.


That's the trouble with GPU pricing atm, nearly bought a 1070Ti as it's on offer.

I'm buying a 1080Ti for my ATX build, this ITX build just sits on the TV for TV gaming and maybe some VR one day, I could probably get away with a 1060 6Gb but I can't bring myself to do it.

I wired them up like that so I can have either 2 different colour zones or have it "Breathing" slowly on the motherboard area


----------



## RustySpoons

Ended up buying a MSI Gaming X Plus 1080 LOL


----------



## RaduV

I was about to go for it as well but after some additional measuring decided against it as it would have been to large for me with a 280 rad 30mm thick.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> I was about to go for it as well but after some additional measuring decided against it as it would have been to large for me with a 280 rad 30mm thick.


Now I'm concerned as I will be putting a 240mm or 280mm rad in there, can you explain how it won't fit as the GPU bracket can move sideways.
Which card did you go for and do you have pics?


----------



## RaduV

This is made a few weeks back, now I moved it more on the right so the pcie power can sit nicely. You might barely be able to fit it with a 280 if you let it lean a bit on the back without screwing the font screw. Keep in mind this is an MSI Sea Hawk X which is basically an MSI Aero with an AIO. Its size is exactly the size of the PCI bracket and the MSI Gaming X is quite a wide card.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> This is made a few weeks back, now I moved it more on the right so the pcie power can sit nicely. You might barely be able to fit it with a 280 if you let it lean a bit on the back without screwing the font screw. Keep in mind this is an MSI Sea Hawk X which is basically an MSI Aero with an AIO. Its size is exactly the size of the PCI bracket and the MSI Gaming X is quite a wide card.


In 25 years of building PCs I was stupid enough to assume that any width would fit, only considered length. I'm a bit worried now.

But looking at your 2nd pic it looks like there is lots of room?

It's being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## RaduV

If it does fit it will be a very tight one highly likely without the front screw in and with the board leaning towards the glass. If you don't have a rad yet it should be fine, and I think it might be fine with a 240 as well as you can at least move it in front and the PCIE connector will not interfere. Some guy from pcpartspicker had a gaming x 1060 which is the same size as the 1080, but he had a corsair h80i installed on the front lower side he also advised it will not fit with a 280 AIO so I decided not to take the risk.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> If it does fit it will be a very tight one highly likely without the front screw in and with the board leaning towards the glass. If you don't have a rad yet it should be fine, and I think it might be fine with a 240 as well as you can at least move it in front and the PCIE connector will not interfere. Some guy from pcpartspicker had a gaming x 1060 which is the same size as the 1080, but he had a corsair h80i installed on the front lower side he also advised it will not fit with a 280 AIO so I decided not to take the risk.


I think I saw your build on PC Part Picker









I was going to get a 280 and run the CPU/GPU on one loop, wonder if a 240 + 120 will fit.
This case is starting to be a nightmare


----------



## RaduV

Thats always the case with ITX builds even if we are talking about overgrown ITX builds like shift x







Some times you end up with some ghetto mods wen you become stubborn. On my previous build had to cut some stuff to fit a 240 with the fans outside, you don't want to see the previous case to the Silverstone how it ended up







Some ideas started going through my mind again to cut a hole in the back and mount the GPU AIO vertically







but I might leave like this as the fan blowing up seems to do a pretty good job with the airflow.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Thats always the case with ITX builds even if we are talking about overgrown ITX builds like shift x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some times you end up with some ghetto mods wen you become stubborn. On my previous build had to cut some stuff to fit a 240 with the fans outside, you don't want to see the previous case to the Silverstone how it ended up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ideas started going through my mind again to cut a hole in the back and mount the GPU AIO vertically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I might leave like this as the fan blowing up seems to do a pretty good job with the airflow.


This whole build started as I picked up a Kolink Satellite plus for £22 LOL but that hit limitations so thought I'll get something HUGE and will look good in my living room.
Nice work on the Silverstone









I looked over that guys pics with the 1060 and H80i, looks like there is plenty of room there. Shame there aren't that many builds in this case to look at.
I still love the look of this thing though









*EDIT* sorry some pics don't show the H80i, but he has a HUGE hard drive in the way as well, I wonder how far you can push the GPU over?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> This whole build started as I picked up a Kolink Satellite plus for £22 LOL but that hit limitations so thought I'll get something HUGE and will look good in my living room.
> Nice work on the Silverstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked over that guys pics with the 1060 and H80i, looks like there is plenty of room there. Shame there aren't that many builds in this case to look at.
> I still love the look of this thing though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* sorry some pics don't show the H80i, but he has a HUGE hard drive in the way as well, I wonder how far you can push the GPU over?


On my card which is a reference you can't push it more than 1.5cm to the right and that's according to MSI 111mm wide, gaming X is 140mm.you can gain 15 from there plus another 10-15 from leaning the card to the back and bending the wire harder and plus some more if you go with a 27mm aio and maybe slim fan on top.So with a bit of tweaking might go in there.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> On my card which is a reference you can't push it more than 1.5cm to the right and that's according to MSI 111mm wide, gaming X is 140mm.you can gain 15 from there plus another 10-15 from leaning the card to the back and bending the wire harder and plus some more if you go with a 27mm aio and maybe slim fan on top.So with a bit of tweaking might go in there.


Just found this video, this card is about 1.2cm less in width, which isn't really a large amount and he has loads of room in there, He is using Kraken X62
Link to video is here if you haven't seen it :




Also just took a couple of pictures with 2x 120mm fans aligned with case to see how a 240mm would roughly sit.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> Just found this video, this card is about 1.2cm less in width, which isn't really a large amount and he has loads of room in there, He is using Kraken X62
> Link to video is here if you haven't seen it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just took a couple of pictures with 2x 120mm fans aligned with case to see how a 240mm would roughly sit.


I know the video but he mounted it with the fan towards the glass. The card will boil like that trust me.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> I know the video but he mounted it with the fan towards the glass. The card will boil like that trust me.


I know that, but still same room with it flipped?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> I know that, but still same room with it flipped?


Not the same thing because the card doesn't go all the way right but when you flip it the PCIe wire will reach the end of the case. That guy had some phanteks halos as well another 6mm to the rad so probably this is why he installed it like that. Had a zotac 1080 before and it was throttling with the fans towards the board where in most reviews tops at 75c. Can't imagine pointing it to the glass.


----------



## RustySpoons

But look how far it can go over, this is what I don't understand. Sorry if it seems like I'm being stupid here, just puzzled (And worried)


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> But look how far it can go over, this is what I don't understand. Sorry if it seems like I'm being stupid here, just puzzled (And worried)


Would agree with you but don't forget X62 is 55mm plus 15-20 PCIe wire/connector that's already another 7cm, plus 140 card. If you are going specifically for an X62 it might not fit with the standards fan on top but you can always swap the top fan with a slim. Wouldn't advise flipping the gpu unless you are using a water block.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Would agree with you but don't forget X62 is 55mm plus 15-20 PCIe wire/connector that's already another 7cm, plus 140 card. If you are going specifically for an X62 it might not fit with the standards fan on top but you can always swap the top fan with a slim. Wouldn't advise flipping the gpu unless you are using a water block.


I'll probably be going custom loop.

OK so did this, exact dimensions... Might help others here.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> I'll probably be going custom loop.
> 
> OK so did this, exact dimensions... Might help others here.


I personally think you should be fine even with an X62 as long as you leave it lean towards the glass and don't put the front screw so you can allow the PCIe cable between front fans and glass. No point going with this card if you want to go custom loop, most blocks not compatible with custom boards.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> I personally think you should be fine even with an X62 as long as you leave it lean towards the glass and don't put the front screw so you can allow the PCIe cable between front fans and glass. No point going with this card if you want to go custom loop, most blocks not compatible with custom boards.


Looks good mate!

Yeah this card has an EK block out for it, one of the reasons I went for this specific card.
I might make a right angle adapter for the PCI power


----------



## Varinn

Do you want more detailed pictures of my setup? I've got a 280mm x 30mm w/25mm thick Phanteks SP fans (push only config), SF600 power supply, and a GTX1080 FTW2 w/ full cover block.

I think you may be overthinking your fitment concerns a touch but one problem I can see is if you intend to custom loop your GPU you'll need to pay close attention to where your water ports are. If you attempt to run it the way I have with the waterblock block facing the window you might have issue with your PCIE power connectors hitting those SSD's. There is a very small amount of space to play between the outside of the case and that rise cable where it wraps around the back meaning you need to push the GPU faaaar in that direction and those connectors were very close as it is in my arrangement. If you mount it the other way around you need to somehow get the coolant to it and that GPU bracket might complicate matters somewhat.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> Do you want more detailed pictures of my setup? I've got a 280mm x 30mm w/25mm thick Phanteks SP fans (push only config), SF600 power supply, and a GTX1080 FTW2 w/ full cover block.
> 
> I think you may be overthinking your fitment concerns a touch but one problem I can see is if you intend to custom loop your GPU you'll need to pay close attention to where your water ports are. If you attempt to run it the way I have with the waterblock block facing the window you might have issue with your PCIE power connectors hitting those SSD's. There is a very small amount of space to play between the outside of the case and that rise cable where it wraps around the back meaning you need to push the GPU faaaar in that direction and those connectors were very close as it is in my arrangement. If you mount it the other way around you need to somehow get the coolant to it and that GPU bracket might complicate matters somewhat.


Would love to see your build









Im going to see how well this card works in there first before I loop the GPU, but I can put the SSD's on the other side of the case if needed.

One thing I noticed where the motherboard is (Next to PCI slot) there is a plate that holds SSD's, now this plate is removable and has rounded edges, I wonder why Phanteks did this, would love to know what the reason for this is.


----------



## Varinn

When it comes time to install your custom loop, you'll go "ahhhhhhhh". It gives you clear access to install the tube/fitting on the GPU block when it is removed. Afterwards you put it back on and install the drives.


----------



## RaduV

If you check his second video he mentions the Gpu is getting tosty with that fans towards the glass and throttling quite fast. Even in the manual they advise to install the card with the fans inside.But I'm quite confident you will be able to make it work with some tweaks.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you check his second video he mentions the Gpu is getting tosty with that fans towards the glass and throttling quite fast. Even in the manual they advise to install the card with the fans inside.But I'm quite confident you will be able to make it work with some tweaks.


I've got my bracket mounted with fans facing in. I'll order some 90 degree pcie plugs and mod my power supply cables. Card will be here today so will get some pics up with it in


----------



## Paranoiker

Hello, could anyone tell me if a 280 x-flow radiator will fit?

Want to use the

Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 280GTS XFLOW 326x153x29.6mm

or the

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 280mm 334x144x30mm

for my new System.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paranoiker*
> 
> Hello, could anyone tell me if a 280 x-flow radiator will fit?
> 
> Want to use the
> 
> Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 280GTS XFLOW 326x153x29.6mm
> 
> or the
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 280mm 334x144x30mm
> 
> for my new System.


I think both should fit but you can go with the second as it is close to the kraken X62 and there is a some extra space left vertically.

Edit:I think the first one might not as my kraken is close to the pannels if you look at the pics and that rad is 1cm wider


----------



## gilbertwhf

Hello everyone,

I'm new here, and I'm interest to buy the Shift, but I want to make sure something first:

1: What is the maximum height and width of the lower chamber?

2: Will it be a problem if I use a Ryzen R7 1700 with stock cooler and a Founder Edition GTX1080 ? (Heat, Clearance, etc....)

Many Thanks!

P.S. Sorry if my english was bad, it's not my mother langage.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gilbertwhf*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, and I'm interest to buy the Shift, but I want to make sure something first:
> 
> 1: What is the maximum height and width of the lower chamber?
> 
> 2: Will it be a problem if I use a Ryzen R7 1700 with stock cooler and a Founder Edition GTX1080 ? (Heat, Clearance, etc....)
> 
> Many Thanks!
> 
> P.S. Sorry if my english was bad, it's not my mother langage.


No problems at all but the temps will not be that great with the stock cooler and no OC headroom. Might as well go with a cheap AIO if you can't get the h80i v2.


----------



## nyk20z3

I got the X build complete but of course there is still a lot of fine tuning to do. I am already have high temp issues even with custom water cooling but that's something i will break down in another post in more detail. Obviously the air flow in this case isn't the greatest so i will have to make some adjustments to get everything in order. The one thing i am regretting already is not having this 8700K delided









Just a quick pic for now -

1080 Ti Strix OC with a Phanteks Glacier Block


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I got the X build complete but of course there is still a lot of fine tuning to do. I am already have high temp issues even with custom water cooling but that's something i will break down in another post in more detail. Obviously the air flow in this case isn't the greatest so i will have to make some adjustments to get everything in order. The one thing i am regretting already is not having this 8700K delided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick pic for now -
> 
> 1080 Ti Strix OC with a Phanteks Glacier Block


A few more pics would be nice. Looks like you made some investment there ?


----------



## Varinn

Temps are not great for me either but I saw a significant improvement when I delidded my 8700k. I have peak temps around the mid 50's low 60's, my biggest issue that I have is I actually see water temps rise to a peak of 41 celsius on a custom loop but I only have a standard 1080 and a 280 slim rad.

Any more pictures of your setup overall? That Phanteks block is cool


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> A few more pics would be nice. Looks like you made some investment there ?


I took a short vid i will link it below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> Temps are not great for me either but I saw a significant improvement when I delidded my 8700k. I have peak temps around the mid 50's low 60's, my biggest issue that I have is I actually see water temps rise to a peak of 41 celsius on a custom loop but I only have a standard 1080 and a 280 slim rad.
> 
> Any more pictures of your setup overall? That Phanteks block is cool


I am actually seeing much higher temps. I played Crysis 3 for 15 minutes and seen 80C on the CPU and around 55C on the gpu. The temps slowly climb after that as the heat keeps on soaking, and this is with the rad fans on max. I removed the front cover and noticed a drop of 6-7 degrees on average so the front panel does restrict some flow but we know that. The pump is a EK DDC 5 watt unit i pulled out of a quick kit from Micro Center since my EK XRES 140 res and D5 was too tall for the case. Its on the less powerful side but i don't think its contributing too much to the high temps as the flow is still decent. Moving forward i plan to swap the DDC pump out for one of my Alphacool DDC 18 watt pumps and put a EK heatsink on it. I also need to delid the 8700K which i wanted to do but just wanted the build done and grew impatient but i should know better.

Forgive the cables that are scattered because i still need to organize and put some pwm extensions cables in so everything is neat.






I tried embedding the video but it wont let me and i get an error


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I took a short vid i will link it below.
> I am actually seeing much higher temps. I played Crysis 3 for 15 minutes and seen 80C on the CPU and around 55C on the gpu. The temps slowly climb after that as the heat keeps on soaking, and this is with the rad fans on max. I removed the front cover and noticed a drop of 6-7 degrees on average so the front panel does restrict some flow but we know that. The pump is a EK DDC 5 watt unit i pulled out of a quick kit from Micro Center since my EK XRES 140 res and D5 was too tall for the case. Its on the less powerful side but i don't think its contributing too much to the high temps as the flow is still decent. Moving forward i plan to swap the DDC pump out for one of my Alphacool DDC 18 watt pumps and put a EK heatsink on it. I also need to delid the 8700K which i wanted to do but just wanted the build done and grew impatient but i should know better.
> 
> Forgive the cables that are scattered because i still need to organize and put some pwm extensions cables in so everything is neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried embedding the video but it wont let me and i get an error


Are you getting these temps with the CPU OC and what is the room temp? That sounds quite high for stock.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Are you getting these temps with the CPU OC and what is the room temp? That sounds quite high for stock.


No OC besides the stock turbo boost of 4.7.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> No OC besides the stock turbo boost of 4.7.


Wow is 8700K that hot or something going on with your cooling? I imagine your room temp is 25C or under.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Wow is 8700K that hot or something going on with your cooling? I imagine your room temp is 25C or under.


Ambient is around 25C. I don't don't notice any major air bubbles that would actually cause any issues. Like i said the pump is on the weaker side but if coolant is still moving it should not be a big deal. The loop goes from the pump to the gpu>rad>cpu>back to the res. There is no traditional In or Out port on the cpu block so that wouldn't be an issue. The cpu block was seated efficiently so i don't see how tim spread can be a major issue here. I might try to set the rad fans as exhaust and see if that helps.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Ambient is around 25C. I don't don't notice any major air bubbles that would actually cause any issues. Like i said the pump is on the weaker side but if coolant is still moving it should not be a big deal. The loop goes from the pump to the gpu>rad>cpu>back to the res. There is no traditional In or Out port on the cpu block so that wouldn't be an issue. The cpu block was seated efficiently so i don't see how tim spread can be a major issue here. I might try to set the rad fans as exhaust and see if that helps.


Don't bother with the fans on exhaust. Intake is much better.I dont have any experience with 8700K but my R5 1600X @ 3.9 sits close to 60C in Shadow of War fans @ 1k on kraken X62 room temp 23C. Goes around 70 in stress testing.


----------



## Fistdeep

I'm wondering how you have your fans setup if i assume you have 2 AIOs in your case. My Mobo only has 2 headers and if you have the G10 installed how are all your fans wired?

I'm definitely considering this route now though, NZXT g10 is on sale, i'm thinking of a H55 and i have sourced some heatsinks for VRM & RAM but the only thing i can't get my head around is how to link the new H55 fan & pump i would be installing to link to GPU temp as my mobo isn't supported in speedfan and only recognises my GPU fan header.


----------



## Fistdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fistdeep*
> 
> I'm wondering how you have your fans setup if i assume you have 2 AIOs in your case. My Mobo only has 2 headers and if you have the G10 installed how are all your fans wired?
> 
> I'm definitely considering this route now though, NZXT g10 is on sale, i'm thinking of a H55 and i have sourced some heatsinks for VRM & RAM but the only thing i can't get my head around is how to link the new H55 fan & pump i would be installing to link to GPU temp as my mobo isn't supported in speedfan and only recognises my GPU fan header.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanook*
> 
> I'm getting decent temps with my GTX 1080 with a NZXT G10 (old version) and a Corsair H75 AIO and only one 120mm fan mounted on the bottom. I do have to set the upper 140mm exhaust fan to spin up earlier, just as you had described, in order to pull the warm air out of the case.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fistdeep*


Pics please


----------



## Varinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I took a short vid i will link it below.
> I am actually seeing much higher temps. I played Crysis 3 for 15 minutes and seen 80C on the CPU and around 55C on the gpu. The temps slowly climb after that as the heat keeps on soaking, and this is with the rad fans on max. I removed the front cover and noticed a drop of 6-7 degrees on average so the front panel does restrict some flow but we know that. The pump is a EK DDC 5 watt unit i pulled out of a quick kit from Micro Center since my EK XRES 140 res and D5 was too tall for the case. Its on the less powerful side but i don't think its contributing too much to the high temps as the flow is still decent. Moving forward i plan to swap the DDC pump out for one of my Alphacool DDC 18 watt pumps and put a EK heatsink on it. I also need to delid the 8700K which i wanted to do but just wanted the build done and grew impatient but i should know better.
> 
> Forgive the cables that are scattered because i still need to organize and put some pwm extensions cables in so everything is neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried embedding the video but it wont let me and i get an error


You're not far off what I see, prior to delidding I was getting peak core temps of 85c during testing or extended gaming, GPU parked at around 55c-65c. After delidding I get much lower CPU temps, slightly higher coolant temps, but my GPU sits the same. I think it shaved about 15-20 of my peaks for the processor.


----------



## nanook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fistdeep*
> 
> I'm wondering how you have your fans setup if i assume you have 2 AIOs in your case. My Mobo only has 2 headers and if you have the G10 installed how are all your fans wired?
> 
> I'm definitely considering this route now though, NZXT g10 is on sale, i'm thinking of a H55 and i have sourced some heatsinks for VRM & RAM but the only thing i can't get my head around is how to link the new H55 fan & pump i would be installing to link to GPU temp as my mobo isn't supported in speedfan and only recognises my GPU fan header.


I have a PWM hub that is connected to the cpu fan header. All of the radiator fans and the 92mm fan of the G10 is connected are connected to that hub. The 140 exhaust is connected to the case fan pwm header. While both AIO pumps are connected to the AIO header.


----------



## Fistdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanook*
> 
> I have a PWM hub that is connected to the cpu fan header. All of the radiator fans and the 92mm fan of the G10 is connected are connected to that hub. The 140 exhaust is connected to the case fan pwm header. While both AIO pumps are connected to the AIO header.


So you have 3 headers on your mobo? Does your CPU AIO fan ramp up the same time your GPU AIO fan does then?I was thinking of plugging the 92mm into the GPU fan connection so i can put it's speed at a constant 80-90%. Do you have heatsinks on your card too? Cheers for the help too


----------



## nanook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fistdeep*
> 
> So you have 3 headers on your mobo? Does your CPU AIO fan ramp up the same time your GPU AIO fan does then?I was thinking of plugging the 92mm into the GPU fan connection so i can put it's speed at a constant 80-90%. Do you have heatsinks on your card too? Cheers for the help too


Yes there are 3 fan headers on the Strix Z270i motherboard. Yeah both my AIOs are pretty much running at full speed (for some reason). My graphics card also has a pwm fan header ( the mini 4 pin kind), but it's fried from an shorting accident last year.
Yes I have a Gelid 1080 heatsink that is screwed on very neatly (as opposed to thermal glue or thermal double stick tape) to the vrm. My gddr5x ram do not have heat sinks though. Seem ok for now.


----------



## Silvard

Hey guys, I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a Coffee Lake build on the Shift X, but I'd like to use AIO for both the CPU and GPU (1080ti). After reading the thread it seems that the tubing for hybrid cards doesn't reach the bottom though? Is that correct? Are there any other AIOs I could use for the GPU (with a bracket) that would reach the bottom of the case?

Could I have a 120mm (or 140mm) AIO rad on the bottom and a 240mm X52 Kraken at the front at the same time?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvard*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a Coffee Lake build on the Shift X, but I'd like to use AIO for both the CPU and GPU (1080ti). After reading the thread it seems that the tubing for hybrid cards doesn't reach the bottom though? Is that correct? Are there any other AIOs I could use for the GPU (with a bracket) that would reach the bottom of the case?
> 
> Could I have a 120mm (or 140mm) AIO rad on the bottom and a 240mm X52 Kraken at the front at the same time?


You can do this or this, fan is always on pull on the gpu aio. But for vertical placement I would advise cutting a hole in the back otherwise horizontal for better temp. I have it horizontal now and the temp goes up to 60C on the gpu in shadow or war highest settings, the core is always boosting around or above 2000. My cpu ryzen 5 1600X @ 3.9 tops just under 60 at 23C room temp and fans on the cracken at silent, pump on performance.







[/URL]


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> You're not far off what I see, prior to delidding I was getting peak core temps of 85c during testing or extended gaming, GPU parked at around 55c-65c. After delidding I get much lower CPU temps, slightly higher coolant temps, but my GPU sits the same. I think it shaved about 15-20 of my peaks for the processor.


Do you think disabling HT on the cpu will help with temps in the mean time ?


----------



## Silvard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> You can do this or this, fan is always on pull on the gpu aio. But for vertical placement I would advise cutting a hole in the back otherwise horizontal for better temp. I have it horizontal now and the temp goes up to 60C on the gpu in shadow or war highest settings, the core is always boosting around or above 2000. My cpu ryzen 5 1600X @ 3.9 tops just under 60 at 23C room temp and fans on the cracken at silent, pump on performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


So there's no chance that any hybrid card could reach the bottom for mounting? How about an AIO kit like the Alphacool Eiswolf? If the tubing could be long enough, do you think there's enough room at the bottom to fit a 120/140mm rad alongside the X52's rad at the front? On that note, how long is the distance from where the GPU core sits to the bottom?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvard*
> 
> So there's no chance that any hybrid card could reach the bottom for mounting? How about an AIO kit like the Alphacool Eiswolf? If the tubing could be long enough, do you think there's enough room at the bottom to fit a 120/140mm rad alongside the X52's rad at the front? On that note, how long is the distance from where the GPU core sits to the bottom?


No, even with an Sfx psu I dint see it happening.BTW the AIO pointing up Improves the case airflow


----------



## Silvard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> No, even with an Sfx psu I dint see it happening.BTW the AIO pointing up Improves the case airflow


Even with the X52 and an SFX PSU? It's quite shorter than the X62. I don't have the actual case though so I can't be sure.

By point up I assume you mean in the horizontal orientation like the second picture, is it really better than air? Isn't air flow into the rad blocked by the PSU?


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvard*
> 
> Even with the X52 and an SFX PSU? It's quite shorter than the X62. I don't have the actual case though so I can't be sure.
> 
> By point up I assume you mean in the horizontal orientation like the second picture, is it really better than air? Isn't air flow into the rad blocked by the PSU?


Way better than air, take it from someone who had 3 GPUs in this case. One blower, one open air and the hybrid. 24C+ better than air. As long as I have this case I will always have a hybrid card even if I have to use something like the kraken G12.

If you go with 240 you will be able to fit another 120, tube length it is another story. If you want it in the bottom you need to spend a bit more and go custom loop or grab something like the EK240G if you don't want to go over the top.


----------



## Varinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Do you think disabling HT on the cpu will help with temps in the mean time ?


I have no idea, I'd assume so from what I've read but I'm not much of a tweaker for the last couple bits of performance/temperature/noise so I never tried that. I wasn't happy with the temps on the stock CPU so I delidded while I fixed a piss poor hose routing I had done and afterwards I played with fan speeds/pump speeds a bit and now I just leave it be.

My biggest concern with the stock thermals was I was getting very sudden spikes way above core averages. Say each core was idling along at ~28c, they would get millisecond jumps to 50+ sporadically. Same under load but with much more concerning jumps from 60 degree averages to high 80's. Post de-lid that is not a thing, so not only did the averages drop by 15-20 but those spikes also went the way of the dodo.


----------



## Silvard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Way better than air, take it from someone who had 3 GPUs in this case. One blower, one open air and the hybrid. 24C+ better than air. As long as I have this case I will always have a hybrid card even if I have to use something like the kraken G12.
> 
> If you go with 240 you will be able to fit another 120, tube length it is another story. If you want it in the bottom you need to spend a bit more and go custom loop or grab something like the EK240G if you don't want to go over the top.


I see, thanks a lot. I think I'll go with the hybrid GPU and its radiator mounted horizontally, like in your second picture. Do you think maybe these (https://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Universal-Radstand-V2-120mm/dp/B015M4LZKW) brackets mounted on the included pump mount would work well here to space it out a bit and maybe push it forward? I'm going with an SFX psu so that should increase clearance, unless the shroud makes it take up more space or something.

Speaking of clearance. Is it possible for to tell me approximately how much space there is between the glass panel and the X62 radiator? I'm thinking of adding a screen against the glass side panel but I'd need a bit of clearance.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvard*
> 
> I see, thanks a lot. I think I'll go with the hybrid GPU and its radiator mounted horizontally, like in your second picture. Do you think maybe these (https://www.amazon.com/XSPC-Universal-Radstand-V2-120mm/dp/B015M4LZKW) brackets mounted on the included pump mount would work well here to space it out a bit and maybe push it forward? I'm going with an SFX psu so that should increase clearance, unless the shroud makes it take up more space or something.
> 
> Speaking of clearance. Is it possible for to tell me approximately how much space there is between the glass panel and the X62 radiator? I'm thinking of adding a screen against the glass side panel but I'd need a bit of clearance.


I like your idea with the brackets, you got my attention. Not sure how this will fit with an sfx psu as it has that shroud as well and not installing it might look ugly and not sure if you can cover that with the brackets and gpu rad. As well as if you install it it might be to tall and your rad will hit the gpu as the gpu goes about 1.5cm on top of the rad. Personally I just installed some rubber feat and the rad stays there like glue even if you turn the case in the side as the tubes are stiff.

The space between the rad and the glass is very little, enough to place a led strip, about 0.5cm


----------



## Silvard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> I like your idea with the brackets, you got my attention. Not sure how this will fit with an sfx psu as it has that shroud as well and not installing it might look ugly and not sure if you can cover that with the brackets and gpu rad. As well as if you install it it might be to tall and your rad will hit the gpu as the gpu goes about 1.5cm on top of the rad. Personally I just installed some rubber feat and the rad stays there like glue even if you turn the case in the side as the tubes are stiff.
> 
> The space between the rad and the glass is very little, enough to place a led strip, about 0.5cm


Well, I'll pick everything up, if it doesn't fit I'll just remove the shroud or make one myself with a 3D printer or something. Hopefully I can get the screen in there, then I won't particularly care if it's not as pretty as it could be, since it would only be visible from the back. Thanks a lot!


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvard*
> 
> Well, I'll pick everything up, if it doesn't fit I'll just remove the shroud or make one myself with a 3D printer or something. Hopefully I can get the screen in there, then I won't particularly care if it's not as pretty as it could be, since it would only be visible from the back. Thanks a lot!


The hole to the back it is basically just 1.5cm taller than a standard atx psu just enough to take the cables to the back. Looking at some pics you might barely have enough space to fit the bracket above the shroud with the aio. Without the shroud you will need to cover the hole and mount the bracket higher as the PSU is smaller.May need to drill some holes in the back for the bracket as well as the ones for the HDDs might not be where you want them. Excited to see what comes out of it, keep me posted.


----------



## Silvard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> The hole to the back it is basically just 1.5cm taller than a standard atx psu just enough to take the cables to the back. Looking at some pics you might barely have enough space to fit the bracket above the shroud with the aio. Without the shroud you will need to cover the hole and mount the bracket higher as the PSU is smaller.May need to drill some holes in the back for the bracket as well as the ones for the HDDs might not be where you want them. Excited to see what comes out of it, keep me posted.


I don't have the case yet so it's hard to say, but it seems that the included pump bracket (mentioned in the manual) should give me some flexibility with mounting holes. Of course, it remains to be seen if there's enough clearance with the shroud- going by pictures that thing (and the hole it coves) looks huge. I really want to put a screen against the glass and have a display on that entire subsection of the case, but between the shroud and the X62 it's making me think it's not going to be possible unless I downsize to the X52 and go without a shroud.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvard*
> 
> I don't have the case yet so it's hard to say, but it seems that the included pump bracket (mentioned in the manual) should give me some flexibility with mounting holes. Of course, it remains to be seen if there's enough clearance with the shroud- going by pictures that thing (and the hole it coves) looks huge. I really want to put a screen against the glass and have a display on that entire subsection of the case, but between the shroud and the X62 it's making me think it's not going to be possible unless I downsize to the X52 and go without a shroud.


What screen do you want to install?


----------



## nyk20z3

It seems like the front panel on these cases really does restrict airflow. I was hoping the intakes running along the sides of the panel would be enough to move air under load but it has proven to be the opposite at least for me. If i am daily driving or light gaming its no big deal but anything that really pushes the gpu/cpu dumping heat causes a lot of hot air to gather in the panel area and this is with my top fan set as exhaust there. I have experimented with removing the front panel and my temps are a lot better with out all the heat soak in that area. before my gpu temps would keep rising even under water but with the panel off the temps are lower and stabilized.


----------



## nyk20z3

My EK DDC heat sink housing arrived today, i mounted a Alphacool 18 watt DDC unit to replace the EK 5 watt unit i have in there now.


----------



## Silvard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> What screen do you want to install?


This one: https://www.adafruit.com/product/1751


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvard*
> 
> This one: https://www.adafruit.com/product/1751


What for, To monitor temps?


----------



## Trinergy

Hi folks,

I just bought a Shift, I will be using a CM ML120 Lite to cool the CPU at the bottom location as intake. I have also bought a Phanteks 140MP fan for the bottom front location as an intake. My GPU is a GB 1060 6GB Gamer G1 with two fans which unfortunately blow air out vertically which in this case would be out to the sides and not out the top of the case. One of the problems I foresee with the top fan as exhaust is that the GPU will be starved for air. Secondly, with one fan as intake and one as exhaust on the front panel that is heavily restricted I see a feedback loop of mixed air going through there. Has anyone tried setting the top exhaust as intake along with the rest of the fans and relying on positive air pressure to push the hot exhaust through the top?

-Jay


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I just bought a Shift, I will be using a CM ML120 Lite to cool the CPU at the bottom location as intake. I have also bought a Phanteks 140MP fan for the bottom front location as an intake. My GPU is a GB 1060 6GB Gamer G1 with two fans which unfortunately blow air out vertically which in this case would be out to the sides and not out the top of the case. One of the problems I foresee with the top fan as exhaust is that the GPU will be starved for air. Secondly, with one fan as intake and one as exhaust on the front panel that is heavily restricted I see a feedback loop of mixed air going through there. Has anyone tried setting the top exhaust as intake along with the rest of the fans and relying on positive air pressure to push the hot exhaust through the top?
> 
> -Jay


Don't bother with the fan as intake, no difference and more noise as it is pulling the air through that metal grill. Would say ideally for the Small Shift for best results, is something like the h80i v2 and a blower card, or the largest open air card you can fit OR 2 x27mm AIOs and a mothearboard with bottom connectors (applies to both cases) If you're upgrading and already have some parts, though luck you have to do best with what you have, most likely some gpu throttling in heavier games.


----------



## nyk20z3

I swapped out the EK 5 watt DCC pump today for a Alphacool 18 watt unit with a EK Black Heatsink housing. The 18 watt pump is more audible but pushes a lot more coolant so i guess that's the trade off.


----------



## Fistdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I just bought a Shift, I will be using a CM ML120 Lite to cool the CPU at the bottom location as intake. I have also bought a Phanteks 140MP fan for the bottom front location as an intake. My GPU is a GB 1060 6GB Gamer G1 with two fans which unfortunately blow air out vertically which in this case would be out to the sides and not out the top of the case. One of the problems I foresee with the top fan as exhaust is that the GPU will be starved for air. Secondly, with one fan as intake and one as exhaust on the front panel that is heavily restricted I see a feedback loop of mixed air going through there. Has anyone tried setting the top exhaust as intake along with the rest of the fans and relying on positive air pressure to push the hot exhaust through the top?
> 
> -Jay


I thought the same when it comes to the feedback loop, however on the front panel there is a piece of plastic dividing which separates the intake and exhaust so this doesn't occur.


----------



## Trinergy

Great thanks! Now I just need the RAM to get here.


----------



## Fistdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> Great thanks! Now I just need the RAM to get here.


Let me know what your temps are like on your gpu and fan speed as i considered a 1060 6gb before I took the plunge on my sapphire rx580 which I'm having issues with currently


----------



## Trinergy

Sure. I was torn on a STRIX RX 580 which would have been about $10 cheaper (after rebate), matched the motherboard, controlled the fans directly, but knew that this case could not flow enough air for it. I decided to go with the 1060 because of the TDP. I really wanted to go AMD for all the above reasons and Freesync but I knew it would be impossible to keep cool in that case.


----------



## nyk20z3

The flow really does suck, ive noticed the top panel also creates a heat trap because there is a fine dust filter underneath. The next step for me is to remove the side dust filters on the front panel.


----------



## nyk20z3

I might be switching back to my In Win 509 case, with just 15 minutes of Doom i am hitting 70c on the gpu alone, i took the front glass off and everything is super hot to the touch. I am very disappointed so far with water cooling in this case, i can always delid the 8700k but i don't think that completely gets rid of the airflow shortcomings in this case.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I might be switching back to my In Win 509 case, with just 15 minutes of Doom i am hitting 70c on the gpu alone, i took the front glass off and everything is super hot to the touch. I am very disappointed so far with water cooling in this case, i can always delid the 8700k but i don't think that completely gets rid of the airflow shortcomings in this case.


If you are talking about Shift X I find that weird cause my gpu barely goes over 60 in heaviest games, MSI 1080 Sea hawk x. The smaller one can't express my opinion.


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I might be switching back to my In Win 509 case, with just 15 minutes of Doom i am hitting 70c on the gpu alone, i took the front glass off and everything is super hot to the touch. I am very disappointed so far with water cooling in this case, i can always delid the 8700k but i don't think that completely gets rid of the airflow shortcomings in this case.


Damn, that's worrying... What rad and fans do you have there? My 8700k is delided, but I doubt that would make a huge impact on the coolant temps (and hence GPU temps). Is it quite at least? I would be happy running it at 70-75c as long as the system can stay relatively silent...


----------



## Varinn

I agree that something doesn't seem right, I spent hours playing Wolfenstein 2 yesterday and I let HWinfo run in the background. My overclocked 8700k and GTX 1080 with full cover EK block had maximum temperatures of 65c CPU/55c GPU/41c water when cooled in a single 280mm slim rad.

Ambient temps hover in the 21-24 range.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> If you are talking about Shift X I find that weird cause my gpu barely goes over 60 in heaviest games, MSI 1080 Sea hawk x. The smaller one can't express my opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Damn, that's worrying... What rad and fans do you have there? My 8700k is delided, but I doubt that would make a huge impact on the coolant temps (and hence GPU temps). Is it quite at least? I would be happy running it at 70-75c as long as the system can stay relatively silent...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> I agree that something doesn't seem right, I spent hours playing Wolfenstein 2 yesterday and I let HWinfo run in the background. My overclocked 8700k and GTX 1080 with full cover EK block had maximum temperatures of 65c CPU/55c GPU/41c water when cooled in a single 280mm slim rad.
> 
> Ambient temps hover in the 21-24 range.


I am running a 8700K, 1080 Ti Strix OC.

EK 280 SE rad with 2 cooler master static pressure rgb fans as intakes. Alphacool DDC pump 18 watt with Phantek Glacier blocks on the cpu and gpu. Ive been testing the system on DOOM, Crysis 3, BF1.

The loop order is pump out>gpu>rad>cpu>pump return. Everything is at stock clocks but i am sure the 8700K is boosting to 4.7 consistently dumping a bunch of heat in the loop. And no its not quiet at all this is with the rad fans on 100 and the psu fan screaming as well i am running a Silverstone SX800-LTI Titanium. For some reason the heat is just not being dissipated efficiently.


----------



## nyk20z3

This is after 20 minutes in BF4 Campaign, 3440X1440 everything ultra no AA and rad fans at 75% with the front glass off. The glass off is helping keep the psu fan at bay but obviously the temps are still higher then expected and would most likely continue to rise.


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> This is after 20 minutes in BF4 Campaign, 3440X1440 everything ultra no AA and rad fans at 75% with the front glass off. The glass off is helping keep the psu fan at bay but obviously the temps are still higher then expected and would most likely continue to rise.


Rad and case fan speeds?


----------



## SLOWION

Repost from the other Phanteks thread...this is my Shift. For now, it's got a Pentium G3258 and an RX 580







I also documented my build experience if you have 15min. of life to give away


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> Rad and case fan speeds?


Shift X with rad fans ranging from 75-100% fan speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Repost from the other Phanteks thread...this is my Shift. For now, it's got a Pentium G3258 and an RX 580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also documented my build experience if you have 15min. of life to give away


Super Clean work


----------



## Fistdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanook*
> 
> Yes there are 3 fan headers on the Strix Z270i motherboard. Yeah both my AIOs are pretty much running at full speed (for some reason). My graphics card also has a pwm fan header ( the mini 4 pin kind), but it's fried from an shorting accident last year.
> Yes I have a Gelid 1080 heatsink that is screwed on very neatly (as opposed to thermal glue or thermal double stick tape) to the vrm. My gddr5x ram do not have heat sinks though. Seem ok for now.


Thanks for the help.

For anyone wondering the Sapphire RX580 and the NZXT G10 do fit in this case but it did take me 2 hours of shuffling everything round to get it in. Plus i'm going to have to cut a chunk out of the bracket with a hacksaw to get the fan mounted on the 2nd rad inside the case. You shouldn't have this problem if you have a PSU like the corsair SF 450-600, im running the Silverstone SFX-L and it's 30mm taller.

The system is so quiet now running 2 AIOs, it's a dream with fans running at 1000 rpm under load, previous GPU fans were at 2800-3200 rpm. 50-60 on GPU and around 45-55 on CPU. With only 2 headers on my mobo and it not being supported by speedfan I've had to buy Argus monitor to link fans to max CPU/GPU temp, to ramp up speeds to whichever temp is higher.


----------



## Tallmanchub

Hi all. Planning a 8700k/1080ti build in the Shift with aesthetics being the motivating factor, but hoping to do everything possible to have the least bad noise and performance compromises. https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/GjV2gL

My question is about the cooling solution. I hear dual AIOs are the way to go. But I also want to use the H80i V2 because I don't particularly like any other CPU block aesthetically. I also want to mount a Corsair LL120 on the H80i exhausting out (intaking hides the LEDs, as I said aesthetics are a big motivator). Doing this should be possible space wise (I've checked) using a 15x120mm fan instead of the stock GPU AIO one and removing the grey strips on the side of the H80i rad. However this setup means that about 50% of the GPU rad will be impeded by the H80i v2 and LL120.

Now that's not literally 100% blocked, there should be a couple mm of clearance plus the 25mm edge of the LL120 isn't a flat surface like the H80i rad in terms of airflow blocking.

So, is a AIO GPU with ~40-50% of the rad having only 2-10mm of breathing room, and a 1.53 mm/H2O slim fan instead of a full sized one, going to be better than just using a blower card in terms of temps/throttling? I'm only hopeful that it may be because I know the stock configuration can see max temps of 60-65 degrees so there should be some room there for 'worse' thermals before you start getting to throttling e.g. 84 deg.

If the airflow obstruction is a very big deal for GPU temps/throttling, I could potentially drop to a regular 27x120mm CPU AIO to give the GPU AIO more breathing room - or just drop the GPU AIO and get a blower. But I'd really like to have my cake and eat it too. I am not keen on an open air card given with the bottom fan having to exhaust because of the LL120, that would mean the CPU rad sucking up the hot GPU exhaust.

Oh and here's why it should all fit:

63mm: PSU
120mm: H80i v2 rad mounted right next to the PSU, with tubes toward the glass. Corsair logo things on the sides of the rad removed to shave off about 3mm.
27mm: 1080ti SC2 Hybrid rad mounted on the NF-A12
15mm: NF-A12 exhausting from the front bottom mounted on the chassis
Components: 225mm
Total room: 229mm


----------



## Fistdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tallmanchub*
> 
> Hi all. Planning a 8700k/1080ti build in the Shift with aesthetics being the motivating factor, but hoping to do everything possible to have the least bad noise and performance compromises. https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/GjV2gL
> 
> My question is about the cooling solution. I hear dual AIOs are the way to go. But I also want to use the H80i V2 because I don't particularly like any other CPU block aesthetically. I also want to mount a Corsair LL120 on the H80i exhausting out (intaking hides the LEDs, as I said aesthetics are a big motivator). Doing this should be possible space wise (I've checked) using a 15x120mm fan instead of the stock GPU AIO one and removing the grey strips on the side of the H80i rad. However this setup means that about 50% of the GPU rad will be impeded by the H80i v2 and LL120.
> 
> Now that's not literally 100% blocked, there should be a couple mm of clearance plus the 25mm edge of the LL120 isn't a flat surface like the H80i rad in terms of airflow blocking.
> 
> So, is a AIO GPU with ~40-50% of the rad having only 2-10mm of breathing room, and a 1.53 mm/H2O slim fan instead of a full sized one, going to be better than just using a blower card in terms of temps/throttling? I'm only hopeful that it may be because I know the stock configuration can see max temps of 60-65 degrees so there should be some room there for 'worse' thermals before you start getting to throttling e.g. 84 deg.
> 
> If the airflow obstruction is a very big deal for GPU temps/throttling, I could potentially drop to a regular 27x120mm CPU AIO to give the GPU AIO more breathing room - or just drop the GPU AIO and get a blower. But I'd really like to have my cake and eat it too. I am not keen on an open air card given with the bottom fan having to exhaust because of the LL120, that would mean the CPU rad sucking up the hot GPU exhaust.
> 
> Oh and here's why it should all fit:
> 
> 63mm: PSU
> 120mm: H80i v2 rad mounted right next to the PSU, with tubes toward the glass. Corsair logo things on the sides of the rad removed to shave off about 3mm.
> 27mm: 1080ti SC2 Hybrid rad mounted on the NF-A12
> 15mm: NF-A12 exhausting from the front bottom mounted on the chassis
> Components: 225mm
> Total room: 229mm


I can honestly say without having everything in your hands and test fitting it you won't know for sure. I've read and know from my own experience that 2 x 27mm rads is do-able but very tight so a H80i is going to be incredibly tight if it even fits. With 4mm clearance you'll also want to consider screw clearance if your measurements are all spot on.

I have seen a build where someone mounted a 15mm fan on the outside of the front of the frame to give more clearance inside the case, I'll link some images if I can find the build.


----------



## Tallmanchub

Yeah I agree, plan is to just buy the case and get a block of stryrofoam and cut out cubes with the dimensions of the parts and do a dodgy test fit that way.


----------



## Silvard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduV*
> 
> I like your idea with the brackets, you got my attention. Not sure how this will fit with an sfx psu as it has that shroud as well and not installing it might look ugly and not sure if you can cover that with the brackets and gpu rad. As well as if you install it it might be to tall and your rad will hit the gpu as the gpu goes about 1.5cm on top of the rad. Personally I just installed some rubber feat and the rad stays there like glue even if you turn the case in the side as the tubes are stiff.
> 
> The space between the rad and the glass is very little, enough to place a led strip, about 0.5cm


So I finally finished receiving the case and all the components for my build, and I'm happy to say that the bracket thingy worked out perfectly.




Sorry for the Surface pics, my phone is even worse. Anyway, as you can hopefully see there's clearance above the PSU shroud. The bracket fits just fine where the bottom SSD mount would be, I didn't need the pump mount bracket that came with the case. Which is a good thing because I couldn't figure out how to attach the pump bracket to the case. As you can also see it also clears GPU, which is a 1080ti FTW3 Hybrid by the way.

This is a pretty neat case. I've only really tested temps with the panels off so I don't know how good or how bad it holds up, but outside of the somewhat restricted cable routing (which caused me to order a few adapters that I'm going to need it before I close it up for good) I don't have many complaints. It's a looker for sure and I can't wait to have it on my desk all put together.

Next thing I'll be doing is adding the display to the glass. I think there's clearance for it, and I already pre routed the necessary cables and have an idea how I'm going to do it. But until I have it in my hands I won't know for sure.


----------



## rued

Just finished my build, I jammed a lot in here, it was a pain in the rear, but I'm happy with the result. I'm planning to 3D print some parts to help tidy up the appearance and cable management.








Parts are listed on my pcpartpicker build here: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/N84qqs


----------



## RaduV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvard*
> 
> So I finally finished receiving the case and all the components for my build, and I'm happy to say that the bracket thingy worked out perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the Surface pics, my phone is even worse. Anyway, as you can hopefully see there's clearance above the PSU shroud. The bracket fits just fine where the bottom SSD mount would be, I didn't need the pump mount bracket that came with the case. Which is a good thing because I couldn't figure out how to attach the pump bracket to the case. As you can also see it also clears GPU, which is a 1080ti FTW3 Hybrid by the way.
> 
> This is a pretty neat case. I've only really tested temps with the panels off so I don't know how good or how bad it holds up, but outside of the somewhat restricted cable routing (which caused me to order a few adapters that I'm going to need it before I close it up for good) I don't have many complaints. It's a looker for sure and I can't wait to have it on my desk all put together.
> 
> Next thing I'll be doing is adding the display to the glass. I think there's clearance for it, and I already pre routed the necessary cables and have an idea how I'm going to do it. But until I have it in my hands I won't know for sure.


Waiting for pics when you finalise.


----------



## muell

I just picked up a shift X as a Christmas present to myself. Im planning on building a HTPC for 4K gaming. Id like to have it sit horizontally on my entertainment center but Im concerned with cooling. As of right now I plan to go with a 8700k with a kraken x62 and a used air cooled evga 1070. Eventually I will go full custom loop Im just waiting on nvidias next card to do it. 2080? Anyway Ive read that having the video card fans facing out towards the side or in my case the bottom really heats things up. I was wondering if anyone has tried making a custom panel or just leaving it off and then have the fans face out. Im thinking I may try making a panel out of some black plexi and drill a bunch of holes. The case with the rubber pads sits off the entertainments center about 3/8" so I think it can pull enough air from the bottom.


----------



## nyk20z3

Unfortunately i moved on from the Shift X recently since i was not getting the results i was comfortable with temp wise. There is just a lot of restriction airflow wise and my 8700K was not delided.

I am back in my In Win 509 case using a Apex Z370/8700K until i decide on another case GL every one.

I have both a Shift and Shift X in like new condition if any one is interested in the Westchester NY area!


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Unfortunately i moved on from the Shift X recently since i was not getting the results i was comfortable with temp wise. There is just a lot of restriction airflow wise and my 8700K was not delided.
> 
> I am back in my In Win 509 case using a Apex Z370/8700K until i decide on another case GL every one.
> 
> I have both a Shift and Shift X in like new condition if any one is interested in the Westchester NY area!


You had a custom CPU look and still were getting bad temps? From the picture in your sig I do see you have a custom GPU block so I assume you also have a CPU one. That is sad to hear. I was hoping a full custom loop would yield good results on this case.

EDIT: Yeah just checked you have the phanteks blocks. How much hotter do things get because of this case compared to other mATX cases? I currently have a Bitphoneix Prodigy and want a new build with the Shift X.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> You had a custom CPU look and still were getting bad temps? From the picture in your sig I do see you have a custom GPU block so I assume you also have a CPU one. That is sad to hear. I was hoping a full custom loop would yield good results on this case.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah just checked you have the phanteks blocks. How much hotter do things get because of this case compared to other mATX cases? I currently have a Bitphoneix Prodigy and want a new build with the Shift X.


I was running both a Phanteks Glacier block on the cpu/gpu, DDC 18 watt pump, EK 280 SE rad to maximize surface area and 2X 140mm Cooler Master rgb static pressure fans. Within 15 minutes of playing Crysis 3 i was hitting 70C on the gpu and up 80/85C on the cpu. It would vary across different games such as BF1 and Doom but the gpu was still hitting 70C after some gaming. I was experimenting for a week or so to see where the heat was building up. I had the rad fans as intakes which effectively is pushing the hot air through the rad into the case with no where to go but up. There was a lot of heat build up under the top panel because it has a built in fine dust filter which is also effectively keeping the heat trapped in. With the rad fans as exhaust it was a little better but now all the air gets trapped in the front panel with some of it escaping through the side ventilation that is present.

My Silverstone psu fan was screaming because it was getting so hot in the case and it was very noticeable so that was becoming a nuisance. I tried gaming with the side panels off and it helped a little temp wise maybe a 5,6C difference. The cpu was running very hot at a constant 4.7ghz and most people delid the 8600K which would have helped tremendously but i simply had no desire 2. The gpu temps where high yes but still within in reason to enjoy a gaming session. The point is when you water cool you shouldn't be seeing temps like that, ive been water cooling for quite a long time now and i am use to my gpu sitting below or at 50C during extensive gaming. Yes i was asking a 280 rad to cool a 1080 TI and 8700K but i was hoping it would be up to the task but the cpu not being delided and the high airflow restriction proved to offer me otherwise. Now don't take my experience and let it speak for every one, there are people seeing better temps then i was and are perfectly happy with the case this was just my experience with it. Its a beautiful case that's elegant and unique but just didn't work out for me as i desired.


----------



## AcsiHUN

Hy! This is my Shift X














Case: Phanteks Shift X
CPU: i7 8700k @ 3.7Ghz,0.9V, 65°C (full load), 35°C(idle)
GPU: ROG 1080TI Poseidon Platinum @ 2075/11610 60°C (full load), 35°C (idle)
MB: ASUS Z370-i Gaming
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB 16GB @ 3200Mhz
PSU: Corsair SF600

Cooling:
Rad: EK-CoolStream SE 280
Pump/Res: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 RGB PWM
CPU: EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock
Fans: 4xEK-Vardar EVO 140ER Black (Idle 0dB)
Tubing: PETG


----------



## SHNS0

Is it even remotely possible to mount a 360 in the Shift X? May I ask to one of you owners for the total clearance?


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcsiHUN*
> 
> Hy! This is my Shift X
> 
> Case: Phanteks Shift X
> CPU: i7 8700k @ 3.7Ghz,0.9V, 65°C (full load), 35°C(idle)
> GPU: ROG 1080TI Poseidon Platinum @ 2075/11610 60°C (full load), 35°C (idle)
> MB: ASUS Z370-i Gaming
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB 16GB @ 3200Mhz
> PSU: Corsair SF600
> 
> Cooling:
> Rad: EK-CoolStream SE 280
> Pump/Res: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 RGB PWM
> CPU: EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock
> Fans: 4xEK-Vardar EVO 140ER Black (Idle 0dB)
> Tubing: PETG


Wow! That's essentially what I was thinking of when I got the case... Beautiful job man.


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHNS0*
> 
> Is it even remotely possible to mount a 360 in the Shift X? May I ask to one of you owners for the total clearance?


I highly doubt it. You can do a 240 + 120 though as the person in this article did: http://themodzoo.com/2017/08/phanteks-evolv-shixt-x-review/4/


----------



## AcsiHUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> Wow! That's essentially what I was thinking of when I got the case... Beautiful job man.


Thanks!


----------



## DancerMan

Hey everybody! I've been planning out my new build for a little while, and just ordered my Evolv Shift. That being said, GTX 1070s or 1070 Tis can't be bought for any kind of sane prices now, so while I'm waiting for the price to come down, I've been delving into the worlds of mods and bling.

It's my first attempt at RGB ever, so I just wanted to ask a few questions and make sure I understand things fully.

In my new Shift, the RGB-relevant parts I've already bought are:

ASUS Rog Strix B350 motherboard
G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB
Deepcool - CAPTAIN 120EX RGB

I know the case comes with an RGB strip, as does the Captain. I've got two questions at the moment.

1) What are the best RGB case fans for my rig?

My initial thoughts have been to get a pair of Corsair ML 140 Pro RGBs. But am I correct in understanding that you can't put two 140mm fans in with an AIO radiator? If so, perhaps I should get the ML 120 Pro RGBs, but they only sell them with the RGB controller in a 3-pack (so I'd effectively be wasting a fan, right?)

2) How should I go about wiring up all the RGB so I don't have to configure it using a million different software packages?

I've got ASUS Aura on the board, that will control the mobo and memory lights. It's also got two RGB headers, one 3-pin and one 4-pin. So what should I hook up to which, and how can I get it all working? Should I just get the lightning hub from Corsair for the fans and consign myself to having to use both Asus and Corsair RGB software simultaneously? Or are there better fans out there for this build?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## SHNS0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DancerMan*
> 
> Hey everybody! I've been planning out my new build for a little while, and just ordered my Evolv Shift. That being said, GTX 1070s or 1070 Tis can't be bought for any kind of sane prices now, so while I'm waiting for the price to come down, I've been delving into the worlds of mods and bling.
> 
> It's my first attempt at RGB ever, so I just wanted to ask a few questions and make sure I understand things fully.
> 
> In my new Shift, the RGB-relevant parts I've already bought are:
> 
> ASUS Rog Strix B350 motherboard
> G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB
> Deepcool - CAPTAIN 120EX RGB
> 
> I know the case comes with an RGB strip, as does the Captain. I've got two questions at the moment.
> 
> 1) What are the best RGB case fans for my rig?
> 
> My initial thoughts have been to get a pair of Corsair ML 140 Pro RGBs. But am I correct in understanding that you can't put two 140mm fans in with an AIO radiator? If so, perhaps I should get the ML 120 Pro RGBs, but they only sell them with the RGB controller in a 3-pack (so I'd effectively be wasting a fan, right?)
> 
> 2) How should I go about wiring up all the RGB so I don't have to configure it using a million different software packages?
> 
> I've got ASUS Aura on the board, that will control the mobo and memory lights. It's also got two RGB headers, one 3-pin and one 4-pin. So what should I hook up to which, and how can I get it all working? Should I just get the lightning hub from Corsair for the fans and consign myself to having to use both Asus and Corsair RGB software simultaneously? Or are there better fans out there for this build?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


4-pin is analog rgb and 3-pin is addressable rgb.
Addressable isn't still used a ton yet and it's quite expensive but you can do some pretty crazy stuff with it and with the right implementation. A lot of commercial rgb products that require their own controllers are addressable and while theoretically compatible with that 3-pin, you might need some cable modifications and testing.
For stuff to use with the 4-pin instead, just check out anything that's marketed as "aura compatible"


----------



## nwkrep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DancerMan*
> 
> 2) How should I go about wiring up all the RGB so I don't have to configure it using a million different software packages?
> 
> I've got ASUS Aura on the board, that will control the mobo and memory lights. It's also got two RGB headers, one 3-pin and one 4-pin. So what should I hook up to which, and how can I get it all working? Should I just get the lightning hub from Corsair for the fans and consign myself to having to use both Asus and Corsair RGB software simultaneously? Or are there better fans out there for this build?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


FYI: Here are some addressable RGB strips that are compatible with ASUS Aura:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DLYSH6U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Any addressable strip that uses the WS2812B controller chip will work


----------



## quebert

I think this will be my next case, Google isn't turning up anything for me, so I thought I'd ask people who have this case. Regular Shift + Kraken x42, will it fit?


----------



## Varinn

Got a very slightly annoying quirk going on, I can't seem to get the air to permanently dislodge from my system. It seems to most notably build up at the top of my GPU and I've bled it a few times over by tipping it every which way but of the course of a few days usage it always comes back. My water level isn't changing so I'm fairly confident I don't have a leak, my res is mounted vertically with very little air-gap inside it, I can only assume that somewhere there's a huge pocket just sitting there, slowly bleeding its way apart and getting stuck in the GPU block.

Any particular tricks for someone new to watercooling?

(EDIT: This has been happening for about 1-2 months already)


----------



## muell

Im starting to gather parts for my build. This will be my first time using hard tubing. Id like to get some opinions on what size and brand of tubing to use. Im pretty sure I want to go with petg and I was thinking EK tubing but not sure If I should go 16mm or 12mm o.d.


----------



## chris05hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiUip*
> 
> If the 1070 Strix is the same as the 1080 Ti size-wise, then it doesn't properly fit in the bracket. I had to take the bracket out of the case (as per the user manual), take the screw insert out and slightly bend/force the bracket over the plastic fan cover. It's not aweful, but it did slightly scratch the plastic a bit... It was also slightly trickier to get the bracket back in the case. It sounds worse than it is - in the end it fitted and it all works great.


now is fit


----------



## qiUip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris05hk*
> 
> now is fit


Haha! I wanted to avoid that as I plan on putting it on water eventually, and then I'll switch the bracket around.


----------



## DancerMan

Quick question-- does anyone know the size of the screws on the tempered glass side panels? I'm considering finding colored replacements, but not sure what their spec is.


----------



## Xyrokz

Hi all, i saw this case and im really liking it. Was wondering if anyone knows if a corsair h80i v2 would fit with a evga 1080ti ftw3 in the shift version?


----------



## radiomir

Hi there, I'm curious how how those of you who are watercooling the shift x are going about wiring your bottom and front rad fans. Are you using fan extension cables to reach around back to a fan hub on the cable management side of the case, and then wiring that up to your board's cpu fan header?


----------



## xP_0nex

Pre-order the Shift and used it since it was shipped. Never really had any issues besides being a pain to work in until recently. Had been using a GTX 980 Hybrid, but recently removed it and gifted it to my little brother then a buddy of my had gifted me two GTX 780s when he upgraded and I could not get either cards to work correctly. Hard system locks randomly or during installation of drivers and eventually I could not get pass the Asus splash screen before it would hard lock. Took everything out of the case and tested each card plugged straight into the PCIe connector and now everything works as intended. Did some googling and found out others have ran into issues with the PCIe riser cable. So just a heads up to check your PCIe riser cable if you start to have GPU related issues. Mine started after removing a GPU so something must've happened during that time. Since I've gotten everything already out of the case, I'll be moving onto something else.


----------



## archaon_archi

I'm thinking about getting this case. The looks are very appealing, but at the same time, I'm not totally sold because I've read a lot of heat issues. Right now I'd pick an AIO water cooler for the CPU, and keep my GPU, the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 WindForce OC 4GB GDDR5. But I'm not sure if it will get fried in this case. For CPU, I'm still not sold for an Intel I7 or a Ryzen 7. I always start too high and once I see the numbers, I start to cut things.









I would pick the Gigabyte AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Waterforce Xtreme Edition for an AIO watercooled GPU later, but it's really expensive, 1000 Eur in my country...if I'm able to find it. I tried once a custom water cooling loop, and I don't want to try it again.

So, in short, would my actual GTX 970 survive the box? Would it fit? And would the AOURUS fit?


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archaon_archi*
> 
> ...
> I would pick the Gigabyte AORUS GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Waterforce Xtreme Edition for an AIO watercooled GPU later, but it's really expensive, 1000 Eur in my country...if I'm able to find it. I tried once a custom water cooling loop, and I don't want to try it again.
> 
> So, in short, would my actual GTX 970 survive the box? Would it fit? And would the AOURUS fit?


Don't know about the GTX 970 but the AORUS will not fit. It is more than 2.5 slot check dimentions on newegg. I'd say anything taller than the ASUS Strix would not fit.


----------



## archaon_archi

Oh, it didn't look like it was in the pictures, but yes, it's taller than the Strix. :/


----------



## chrisjim05

cut 12cm fans hole and + silverstone fn123 15mm fans


----------



## archaon_archi

I think some people has changed the air cooled of the graphic card to a Kraken g12. It should work with my 970 gtx non founder card, right? And it looks like it should fit, but I guess that apart from the 27 mm radiator height limit, I should also check the waterblock of the graphic card. Anyone has gone this way?

Edit: I've finally found an evga hybrid, I'll sell my 970.


----------



## Nyxis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcsiHUN*
> 
> Hy! This is my Shift X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Phanteks Shift X
> CPU: i7 8700k @ 3.7Ghz,0.9V, 65°C (full load), 35°C(idle)
> GPU: ROG 1080TI Poseidon Platinum @ 2075/11610 60°C (full load), 35°C (idle)
> MB: ASUS Z370-i Gaming
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB 16GB @ 3200Mhz
> PSU: Corsair SF600
> 
> Cooling:
> Rad: EK-CoolStream SE 280
> Pump/Res: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 RGB PWM
> CPU: EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock
> Fans: 4xEK-Vardar EVO 140ER Black (Idle 0dB)
> Tubing: PETG


Beautiful system! Same parts i chose.

How is your fan setup? Are they set to exhaust through the rad?


----------



## SHNS0

It's here


----------



## archaon_archi

I did build my Shift yesterday. Building it was fun, but some things are really tight! 
I went the two AIO water cooling way at the end, my question is if any of you has changed the radiator fans to low profile ones. I'm looking for a couple, but I don't know which ones would be good for radiators and this case. I should be able to move the radiator in the base in the case a little bit further off the power cable extension. I don't like how tight it is. Also, I don't know if I should also change the exhaust one. It doesn't look too bad, but when I finish with the cable management (I got sleeved ones from Corsair and I got the larger ones by mistake) and I put all the panels back in the case, perhaps a better fan would be mandatory.


----------



## SHNS0

archaon_archi said:


> I did build my Shift yesterday. Building it was fun, but some things are really tight!
> I went the two AIO water cooling way at the end, my question is if any of you has changed the radiator fans to low profile ones. I'm looking for a couple, but I don't know which ones would be good for radiators and this case. I should be able to move the radiator in the base in the case a little bit further off the power cable extension. I don't like how tight it is. Also, I don't know if I should also change the exhaust one. It doesn't look too bad, but when I finish with the cable management (I got sleeved ones from Corsair and I got the larger ones by mistake) and I put all the panels back in the case, perhaps a better fan would be mandatory.


I wouldn't put slim fans on an AIO radiator. They're really dense in fin count an slim fans are... Well, they suck really hard at static pressure. Not the best combination tbh


----------



## sunfire222

the Shift X is a cool looking chassis - but holy moly this thing is terrible at getting airflow to radiator/gpu..

iam running a 7920X delidded at 4.5Ghz watercooled by 280mm radiator from EK and Bitspower monoblock.. I started off With including the 1070Ti also - but gets way to hot. SO - I swapped out the 1070Ti With a 1080Ti STRIX and ordered some New sidepanels 

Pictures Attached.. I also cut out room for 2 x 120mm slim fans at the back for getting the air out of this chassis.


----------



## ADWL

chrisjim05 said:


> cut 12cm fans hole and + silverstone fn123 15mm fans


did you cut into the back panel or just the frame? I am thinking about drilling some holes in the front panel to help with airflow. I am seeing about 10 degrees difference panel on/off with a custom loop.


----------



## ADWL

double post


----------



## Schnitter

sunfire222 said:


> the Shift X is a cool looking chassis - but holy moly this thing is terrible at getting airflow to radiator/gpu..
> 
> iam running a 7920X delidded at 4.5Ghz watercooled by 280mm radiator from EK and Bitspower monoblock.. I started off With including the 1070Ti also - but gets way to hot. SO - I swapped out the 1070Ti With a 1080Ti STRIX and ordered some New sidepanels


How did you cut that? I thought it was tempered glass? I am waiting for a mod company to make basically what you've done to yours. Perhaps many small holes instead of three giant ones though. Or did you make that piece out of plexi?


----------



## sunfire222

Schnitter said:


> How did you cut that? I thought it was tempered glass? I am waiting for a mod company to make basically what you've done to yours. Perhaps many small holes instead of three giant ones though. Or did you make that piece out of plexi?



Hi,

I bought the panels from here:

https://www.plastbutikken.no/shop/frontpage.html

https://www.plastbutikken.no/shop/polykarbonat-brudsikkert-1260c1.html called "polykarbonat" in Norwegian 

They are precut in exactly the Dimensions I needed and cost me USD60 incl shipping. I have two now, but only use one.. I also bought some fangrills at 280mm - but I was unsure how to get it clean looking. Ended up With 3 x 90mm holes instead. GPU is 70C and boost to 1949Mhz stock now. No noise at all 

I also removed everything at the back on the chassis. to get the hot air out.. 280mm in front dumps alot of heat in there.. also running 4 x 8GB at 3200Mhz CL18. This machine is brutal  and silent even under Heavy load.


----------



## archaon_archi

SHNS0 said:


> I wouldn't put slim fans on an AIO radiator. They're really dense in fin count an slim fans are... Well, they suck really hard at static pressure. Not the best combination tbh


Thanks, I think that I only have problems with the temperature of the CPU (about 75-80° while gaming), and the noise of a fan, or perhaps two: the CPU radiator fan and/or the PSU fan. I might just swap the CPU fan for a noctua NF-F12. It looks like it has similar pressure, but much quieter. But I don't really know if the CPU temperature is ok. A 7700K tend to be quite hot, apparently.


----------



## Schnitter

sunfire222 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought the panels from here:
> 
> https://www.plastbutikken.no/shop/frontpage.html
> 
> https://www.plastbutikken.no/shop/polykarbonat-brudsikkert-1260c1.html called "polykarbonat" in Norwegian


I see, thanks for the info. It seems you can order the size you want, but you still had to make the holes for the fans and remove the latches from the original panel to put on this one?


----------



## sunfire222

Schnitter said:


> I see, thanks for the info. It seems you can order the size you want, but you still had to make the holes for the fans and remove the latches from the original panel to put on this one?


Hi,

Yes. The holes for the fans was drilled out (buy 90mm thing from Retail store - took 5min.). The latches from the original plate is transfered in 2min. Np at all. Just drill 4 holes and screw them on.

I have to find a dustfilter of some sort soon. Getting a child and those fingercutters wont be a good idea.

The uncoolest part is the removal of metal at the back of the chassis. I just dont see why phanteks havent done this before. Need to get the air out!


----------



## Schnitter

sunfire222 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes. The holes for the fans was drilled out (buy 90mm thing from Retail store - took 5min.). The latches from the original plate is transfered in 2min. Np at all. Just drill 4 holes and screw them on.
> 
> I have to find a dustfilter of some sort soon. Getting a child and those fingercutters wont be a good idea.
> 
> The uncoolest part is the removal of metal at the back of the chassis. I just dont see why phanteks havent done this before. Need to get the air out!


 @sunfire222 because phanteks "designed" the case with the intent that the exhaust is through the top. That is why they made the top all open. But you are right, an extra exhaust in the back doesn't hurt. Maybe they do a revision to this case and fix all these issues while keeping the looks which is the main reason for many wanting this case.


----------



## Xyrokz

Sup guys, anyone tried to put 2 120mm rads on the shift? 

Would that set up handle a 7600k and a 1080ti with decent temps?


Currently im using a corsair h80i v2 and stock at the vga but temps after 3 to 4 hours of gaming get super hot.


----------



## qiUip

So I got a Titan V for my workstation (emphasis on the work part of that word), and while I'm waiting for a waterblock for that card, thought I'd drop it in the Shift X build in the mean time. I must say, the blower cards seem to be far more suitable for this case! Opening the top chamber, I'm getting temps of around 65-75 at full load. Also, having a double width rather than 2.5 width and a small width is quite nice in terms of getting things to fit.


----------



## AcsiHUN

Nyxis said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcsiHUN*
> 
> Hy! This is my Shift X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Phanteks Shift X
> CPU: i7 8700k @ 3.7Ghz,0.9V, 65°C (full load), 35°C(idle)
> GPU: ROG 1080TI Poseidon Platinum @ 2075/11610 60°C (full load), 35°C (idle)
> MB: ASUS Z370-i Gaming
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB 16GB @ 3200Mhz
> PSU: Corsair SF600
> 
> Cooling:
> Rad: EK-CoolStream SE 280
> Pump/Res: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 RGB PWM
> CPU: EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock
> Fans: 4xEK-Vardar EVO 140ER Black (Idle 0dB)
> Tubing: PETG
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful system! Same parts i chose.
> 
> How is your fan setup? Are they set to exhaust through the rad?
Click to expand...

Thanks!
I changed all the fans than the picture.
At the top is pushing outside the case.
The radiator fans are pulling the fresh air inside the case through the radiator.
At the buttom its pushing inside the house coz i cant change it to the other side coz of th pump fixing


----------



## AsheyB

Can someone recommend me a good cooler for the ryzen to fit in this case? The Evolv Shift Mini, my current cooler Wraith Max is way too close the glass for my liking so i'm thinking of staying away from air cooled. 

No budget skys the limit lol.


----------



## meezaa99

my shift x


----------



## Radox-0

meezaa99 said:


> my shift x


Nice, amusingly that is very much like my in progress shift X, even down to what I think is the modiy silver wire cables you also have? Gone with chrome plated tubing.


----------



## Radox-0

My In progress build. Consists of the typical 8700k and 1080Ti and will be used in my living room as a HPTC mostly with gaming on the larger TV for those games which work well on controller. 

Need to delid the 8700k this weekend, and waiting for some custom sleeved cables to come in, but for now was mostly about getting the loop and big bits in. Seen some few runs I will redo as they are not straight, but on the whole happy with the concept.


----------



## meezaa99

Radox-0 said:


> Nice, amusingly that is very much like my in progress shift X, even down to what I think is the modiy silver wire cables you also have? Gone with chrome plated tubing.


thk. silver wire cables i can buy in china. and tube is Copper plated chrome.


----------



## majic12

Guys,didnt managed to read the whole thread so coud you please see if im about to make a expensive mistake here?

I just sold my old pc and im left with a quadro p5000(so its like a stock 1080) and have a 7980xe still in the box.My original plan was to go your standart atx configuration and all that but since yesterday i started thinking about the shift X and that asrock mini itx x299.

If i go this rute with lets say a cryorig a80 for the cpu and leave the gpu to fight for it self in the case,will i regret the heat as im not sure what to expect.Its going to be my workstation and no overclocks.


----------



## Solsixxa

Hi Guys! So im building a new PC. my old case was an Nzxt, but I was so tired of the big black box. The last year, I have been looking the the perfekt case for a special build. Im 34, So super RGB builds and huge cases are really not my fancy. 

My hobby, other then playing games, is leatherwork. and friend of mine said, why not cover the box in leather?
So that is exactly what im gonna do. 
I know a lot might hate this! But in my home, it would blend in perfekt with its surroundings 

The spec´s
i5-8600K 
Asus ROG STRIX Z370-I
GTX 1080 EVGA Hybrid 
Be quiet! SFX-L 500W (tought I taked the 600, but nope)
16gb 3000 Trident Z 
kraken 280mm

Its a reeeealy hard fit! With the 2 AIO´s. I really need your help with some of it!. sleeved psu Cables!, I NEED EM! 
Sadly, not many modder´s support the Be Quiet PSU. I dont want extensions. Anyone know EU seller that sells them?
The stitches for the leather is titanium, want the sleeve in the same colours. 
And please, if you have pics of your cable management, please share ! 

A sneak peak


----------



## fablib

Hi to everyone! I want to share my system. It took several days to decide the different pieces, spending time on forums, YouTube, internet to understand which could be the ideal solutions for this tiny and amazing case!

The system is composed by:

Intel i7 8700K
ASRock Z370 Fatal1ty Gaming ITX
32GB DDR4 Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200MHZ
NVIDIA Titan V
Samsung 960 EVO SSD 500GB
Samsung 860 EVO SSD 1TB x2
Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (I've tested before a new H60 Corsair V2018, but I didn't like the LED and the pump was a bit noisier than the Arctic)
Corsair SF600 PSU
Corsair Sleeved Cable
Corsair ML120 Pro (for the radiator)
Corsair ML140 Pro x2 (Intake/Exhaust)

The first plan was to use the X299 platform and an Intel i9 7900X, but because I want to have a motherboard with a Thunderbolt 3, I’ve planned to upgrade to these end of the years if some vendors will present ITX motherboards with the Titan Ridge controller on, meanwhile testing the temperatures for a 3D/Photoshop production in this small case.

Enjoy, and feel free to ask everything!


----------



## DrakeZ

just bought evolv shift x, man this thing is bigger than i expected!

i have some question tho before start building this

1. i have PSU silverstone sx600g, will the 24 pin and 8 pin long enough or i need to add an extension? 
2. i also plan to put 2 SSD, will it fit? especially on motherboard area where lid to hide the cable located, i kinda afraid the lid can't be closed

thanks before!


----------



## pony-tail

I just ordered one of these ( shift ) from PC case Gear , will not arrive till Monday.
I have not bought bits for it yet as I wanted to be sure what I buy will fit. Further I want to plan things before I build .
Has anybody on here built an Evolv Shift ( not the "X" ) with a 140mm AIO .
With new AMD kit coming out in 9 or 10 days , I was hoping to snag an ITX 470x board if they make one and build an all AMD build .


----------



## Force511

Hello everyone! Just want to share some pics of my build. Recently I made a perforated side panel with ROG logo. Hope you like it ))
More info here: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/FPvnTW


----------



## pony-tail

Mine gets here tomorrow .
Unfortunately the Cpu ( Ryzen 270x) and the board ( unknown as yet ) will not be released before April 19 .
So have to wait to find what board I am going to use .
My intention is to keep it simple. Just a basic AIO 120mm and mid range graphics card .
Having issues getting my head around how the airflow works in this case , without turning into a dust magnet due to negative pressure .
will see better when it arrives .
Yeah I know - late to the party again !


----------



## evmota21

Does anyone know if the AORUS GTX 1080 Ti fits in this case? I have my build completed and I am looking for a GPU. I found a sweet deal for the 1080 Ti but I don't know if it fits.


----------



## Schnitter

evmota21 said:


> Does anyone know if the AORUS GTX 1080 Ti fits in this case? I have my build completed and I am looking for a GPU. I found a sweet deal for the 1080 Ti but I don't know if it fits.


Use newegg for sizing. Anything bigger than the Strix from Asus is too big. AORUS is bigger so it won't fit.


----------



## DeadLink

Hello all!

Just picked up the Shift about a week ago, moving from the S4 Mini to the Shift and going to try the MLC stuff from EK as a little experiment to see what can be done with expandable gear. Might even try and run the PLEX DC-DC PSU setup in the case to free up a ton of room and maybe go that route. Not sure yet but I need better thermals and usable power so we will see what I can do! Love everyone's setups by the way!

-Matt


----------



## unsungloser

Quick questions guys. I own the shift X. I had a vega 64 liquid in there which i am replacing with a 1080Ti FTW hybrid. Given Vega's long tubing i could get it's rad down to the bottom of the case but would it be possible to get the tubing down to the lower 120 mm slot for the 1080Ti EVGA FTW3 hybrid. I have the EVGA AIO block for the CPU and it can only be in the upper 120 mm rad mount!! THANKS!!!


----------



## GuniGuGu

Here's my build: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/cyLJ7P

Aesthetics: Still looking for ways to spruce up the case. Please comment with suggestions if you have any.
Thinking about the following:

* Replacing PSU cables with shorter kits
* RGB Fans
* RGB Strip


PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel - Core i7-8700K 3.7GHz 6-Core Processor ($347.06 @ Amazon) 
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H80i v2 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Amazon) 
*Motherboard:* Asus - ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($181.02 @ Newegg Business) 
*Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($216.99 @ Newegg Business) 
*Storage:* Intel - Pro 6000p 1TB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive 
*Video Card:* EVGA - GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Founders Edition Video Card 
*Case:* Phanteks - ENTHOO EVOLV SHIFT Mini ITX Tower Case ($109.99 @ Newegg Business) 
*Power Supply:* Silverstone - 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($119.99 @ Amazon) 
*Case Fan:* Phanteks - PH-F140MP_BBK_PWM 68.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($11.85 @ Newegg Business) 
*Monitor:* Dell - U3415W 34.0" 3440x1440 60Hz Monitor ($613.00 @ Amazon) 
*Monitor:* Dell - P2217H 21.5" 1920x1080 60Hz Monitor ($152.67 @ Newegg Business) 
*Keyboard:* Logitech - G613 Wireless Standard Keyboard ($99.84 @ Newegg Business) 
*Mouse:* Logitech - G603 Wireless Optical Mouse ($57.39 @ Amazon) 
*Headphones:* Astro - A50 - Black 7.1 Channel Headset 
*Total:* $2004.79
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2018-04-19 07:43 EDT-0400_


----------



## pony-tail

I have my Evolv shift now .
Bought Silverstone 600watt sff psu .
getting a CPU on Thursday .
Cooler arrives monday . A Corsair H60 .
275 gig SSD for Windoze 750SSD for Linux and a 4 tb Seagate mechanical drive for storage .
Ram is 3200mhz G-Skill ( recycled from previous build - Works with Ryzen 1600 so should be ok )
Motherboard however will be the issue , it will not be available till next month .


----------



## GuniGuGu

So I'm thinking about blinging up the case a little, but tastefully. Here's my album with all the photos for easier viewing: https://photos.app.goo.gl/c4jttKRUvaxzJ65H3

Curious what do you guys recommend?
* Replacing PSU cables with shorter kits? What type even works best? Braided? Single braided flat?
* RGB Fans
* RGB Strip

On the lighting side can I just split the RGB header on my mobo? Or do I need something else if I want to add 2 devices like a fan and header for example?




GuniGuGu said:


> Here's my build: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/cyLJ7P
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel - Core i7-8700K 3.7GHz 6-Core Processor ($347.06 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H80i v2 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($94.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus - ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($181.02 @ Newegg Business)
> *Memory:* G.Skill - Trident Z RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($216.99 @ Newegg Business)
> *Storage:* Intel - Pro 6000p 1TB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> *Video Card:* EVGA - GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Founders Edition Video Card
> *Case:* Phanteks - ENTHOO EVOLV SHIFT Mini ITX Tower Case ($109.99 @ Newegg Business)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone - 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($119.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Phanteks - PH-F140MP_BBK_PWM 68.1 CFM 140mm Fan ($11.85 @ Newegg Business)
> *Monitor:* Dell - U3415W 34.0" 3440x1440 60Hz Monitor ($613.00 @ Amazon)
> *Monitor:* Dell - P2217H 21.5" 1920x1080 60Hz Monitor ($152.67 @ Newegg Business)
> *Keyboard:* Logitech - G613 Wireless Standard Keyboard ($99.84 @ Newegg Business)
> *Mouse:* Logitech - G603 Wireless Optical Mouse ($57.39 @ Amazon)
> *Headphones:* Astro - A50 - Black 7.1 Channel Headset
> *Total:* $2004.79
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2018-04-19 07:43 EDT-0400_


----------



## GuniGuGu

On another note: Do people have recommendations on the GPU style cooler to use with the GPU facing the window?
I always thought in small air tight enclosures best to go with a blower style. Hence why I'm rocking the founders 1070... but I find my GPU gets really hot. I had to create a more aggressive GPU cooling profile to keep it cool.

Attached are my Fire Strike Ultra Stress Test results.

I've got a h80i AIO on the bottom intake, and both front top and bot are set to intake.


----------



## xP_0nex

GuniGuGu said:


> On another note: Do people have recommendations on the GPU style cooler to use with the GPU facing the window?
> I always thought in small air tight enclosures best to go with a blower style. Hence why I'm rocking the founders 1070... but I find my GPU gets really hot. I had to create a more aggressive GPU cooling profile to keep it cool.
> 
> Attached are my Fire Strike Ultra Stress Test results.
> 
> I've got a h80i AIO on the bottom intake, and both front top and bot are set to intake.


I'd suggest going the hybrid route. When I had my Shift I was seeing a max GPU temp of 55-60c and it was always silent.


----------



## nwkrep82

DeadLink said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just picked up the Shift about a week ago, moving from the S4 Mini to the Shift and going to try the MLC stuff from EK as a little experiment to see what can be done with expandable gear. Might even try and run the PLEX DC-DC PSU setup in the case to free up a ton of room and maybe go that route. Not sure yet but I need better thermals and usable power so we will see what I can do! Love everyone's setups by the way!
> 
> -Matt


I did exactly that for my son's Shift. It's an HDPlex (Dell power brick) running a 7700K @ 5Ghz and 1050Ti. 

I was able to put a Kraken X42 (140mm AIO) at the bottom (running push/pull). 

Where the power supply would have been. I put a 120mm fan for intake. 

I also put a dc plate where power connector was for a clean look.


----------



## Schnitter

Now that DDR is speculated to start coming down, I'll finally buy a new computer. No other case has my interest as much as this one.


----------



## FalloutBoy

Hey fellas!

Can anyone tell me if its possible to fit a 2.5" ssd and 2x 3.5" hard drives in the standard shift?


----------



## SHNS0

FalloutBoy said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if its possible to fit a 2.5" ssd and 2x 3.5" hard drives in the standard shift?


One probably, 2 forget it.
I have a Shift X and it's not doable even there. For that single 3.5" you will also have to give up the bottom front fan.


----------



## Jorgejones96

*Phantek's Shift (non x) Hardline Loop*

Do i qualify? :thumb:

This is my build. Basic parts list below.

CPU: Intel i5 8700k 
MB: ASUS ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming ITX Motherboard 
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition 
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz 
PSU: Corsair SF600 
Case: Phanteks Shift 
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250G x2

Noctua NF-F12 120mm 3000RPM PWM Fan x2
Noctua NF-A12x15 120mm PWM 1850RPM x1
EK Coolstream SE 120mm Slim x2
EK-XTOP Revo D5 RGB PWM
EK-FC GeForce GTX FE RGB
EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock
EK Fittings


----------



## GuniGuGu

I'm rocking a Silverstone 600W SFX with an Asus ROG Z370 in the smaller evolv shift. Has anyone measured custom power cables?


----------



## wheatpaste1999

Jorgejones96 said:


> Do i qualify? :thumb:
> 
> This is my build. Basic parts list below.
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 8700k
> MB: ASUS ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming ITX Motherboard
> GPU: Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz
> PSU: Corsair SF600
> Case: Phanteks Shift
> SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250G x2
> 
> Noctua NF-F12 120mm 3000RPM PWM Fan x2
> Noctua NF-A12x15 120mm PWM 1850RPM x1
> EK Coolstream SE 120mm Slim x2
> EK-XTOP Revo D5 RGB PWM
> EK-FC GeForce GTX FE RGB
> EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock
> EK Fittings


This looks awesome. How are your temps?


----------



## SHNS0

Does anyone have or had issues with their risers?

I was getting very inconsistent performance with my 980 Ti KPE.

A refit partially solved the problem.... Apparently it doesn't like to be in tight bends, but at the same time there isn't really much space or length to give it the space it would need. (specially with such a huge GPU).
This improved my performance but it was still very inconsistent.

Tried the Gen2 trick and now it seems fine, but I'm not liking the fact that an unreliable piece of junk is handling data and power for my GPU.

I found in another forum a mention to this: PCIE Gen3 riser compatible with Phanteks Shift/X
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gen...-PHANTEKS-ENTHOO-Evolv-Shift/32845509787.html

Did anybody here try it? Or has experience with comparing risers with different constructions?


----------



## felipaopl

SHNS0 said:


> Does anyone have or had issues with their risers?
> 
> I was getting very inconsistent performance with my 980 Ti KPE.
> 
> A refit partially solved the problem.... Apparently it doesn't like to be in tight bends, but at the same time there isn't really much space or length to give it the space it would need. (specially with such a huge GPU).
> This improved my performance but it was still very inconsistent.
> 
> Tried the Gen2 trick and now it seems fine, but I'm not liking the fact that an unreliable piece of junk is handling data and power for my GPU.
> 
> I found in another forum a mention to this: PCIE Gen3 riser compatible with Phanteks Shift/X
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gen...-PHANTEKS-ENTHOO-Evolv-Shift/32845509787.html
> 
> Did anybody here try it? Or has experience with comparing risers with different constructions?


Hi mate, I'm in the exact same boat. Was getting random freezes and video errors and I'm pretty sure it's the damn PCIe riser. Did something similar to what you said an it's apparently better but I'm not sure for how long. I'm also waiting for more feedback from the AliExpress link since I really don't want to use a different case, but this riser is certainly making me think about doing so, unfortunately.

EDIT: **** it, bought. I love this case a lot and I really don't want to rebuild my whole setup in a different case anyway. Will report back here as soon as I get it.


----------



## pony-tail

FalloutBoy said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if its possible to fit a 2.5" ssd and 2x 3.5" hard drives in the standard shift?


NO ! not without getting very creative


----------



## RaduV

Original riser cable was complete trash, computer was unusable on PCIe 3.0 and hardly usabke on 2.0 with sound breaking and all kinds of issues. Got a cable replacement from Phanteks and after that would say 99% ok


----------



## SHNS0

FalloutBoy said:


> Hey fellas!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if its possible to fit a 2.5" ssd and 2x 3.5" hard drives in the standard shift?





RaduV said:


> Original riser cable was complete trash, computer was unusable on PCIe 3.0 and hardly usabke on 2.0 with sound breaking and all kinds of issues. Got a cable replacement from Phanteks and after that would say 99% ok


Is it visibly different?


----------



## RaduV

SHNS0 said:


> Is it visibly different?


No but the original cable looked messed up, bended. With the original one I couldn't even watch a youtube video without sound hanging or computer crashing. I was really careful to keep it as straight as possible when I have installed the replacement and not to bend it to much cause the quality seems trash. Might not survive to many gpu removals.


----------



## xP_0nex

SHNS0 said:


> Does anyone have or had issues with their risers?
> 
> I was getting very inconsistent performance with my 980 Ti KPE.
> 
> A refit partially solved the problem.... Apparently it doesn't like to be in tight bends, but at the same time there isn't really much space or length to give it the space it would need. (specially with such a huge GPU).
> This improved my performance but it was still very inconsistent.
> 
> Tried the Gen2 trick and now it seems fine, but I'm not liking the fact that an unreliable piece of junk is handling data and power for my GPU.
> 
> I found in another forum a mention to this: PCIE Gen3 riser compatible with Phanteks Shift/X
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gen...-PHANTEKS-ENTHOO-Evolv-Shift/32845509787.html
> 
> Did anybody here try it? Or has experience with comparing risers with different constructions?





felipaopl said:


> Hi mate, I'm in the exact same boat. Was getting random freezes and video errors and I'm pretty sure it's the damn PCIe riser. Did something similar to what you said an it's apparently better but I'm not sure for how long. I'm also waiting for more feedback from the AliExpress link since I really don't want to use a different case, but this riser is certainly making me think about doing so, unfortunately.
> 
> EDIT: **** it, bought. I love this case a lot and I really don't want to rebuild my whole setup in a different case anyway. Will report back here as soon as I get it.





RaduV said:


> Original riser cable was complete trash, computer was unusable on PCIe 3.0 and hardly usabke on 2.0 with sound breaking and all kinds of issues. Got a cable replacement from Phanteks and after that would say 99% ok


When I use to have this case, I removed the GPU maybe 3-4 times then it appeared to have cause something to the riser cable. Started having consistent video lockups every time I turned on the thing. As a last resort, I removed everything from the case and plugged the GPU right into the PCIe slot and all issues were resolved. Threw everything back into the case and all issues came back. At the end I just dumped the case and moved onto something else.

Not blaming Phanteks or anyone except myself. If I just left the thing alone I'm sure it'll still be working fine today.


----------



## felipaopl

Just a heads-up, my PCIe riser bought from that AliExpress seller arrived yesterday. The cable oozes quality and it's light years better than the dumpster fire that comes with the case. Played several games for a few hours, not a single issue.


----------



## SHNS0

Great to know. I'll order mine soon hopefully.
I wonder if they're open to making a semi-custom, externally powered one. That would be crazy.


----------



## felipaopl

SHNS0 said:


> Great to know. I'll order mine soon hopefully.
> I wonder if they're open to making a semi-custom, externally powered one. That would be crazy.


They do have a few options to choose cable length but that's about it. I was really impressed to what seems like a custom made cable, not only the cable quality but the packaging was also pretty spectacular. A shame I had to pay 1/4 of the full case price for something that should've been working from the start, but reading impressions about how Phanteks replacements were just as bad made me pull the trigger. I just wanted to stop messing around with the case and play some games while looking good with everything assembled. Mission accomplished. Here's my setup by the way:


----------



## pony-tail

I have 2 of these one machine got disassembled and rebuilt in a Fractal case due to this issue with a bad riser .I think my riser cable was a bit short as It wound up with very tight bends with the GPU facing the glass - too tight I believe Resulting in cable failure .
Between that and the the case being thermally impaired , I gave up on it . The other one runs very hot , may mod it later but in the shipping form not a good case -


----------



## RaduV

I would suggest to anyone messing around with the GPU to be very careful with the riser cable and avoid bending it as much as possible as it will turn bad very quickly. Now I need some opinions, thinking to cut a hole in the back to install my GPU AIO there. Had it initially just sitting there but the temp was trash because the fan wasn't able to pull or push any air through the radiator. Damn, why can't I upload the pics.... See my old pics.


----------



## Jann

So, I'm thinking of downsizing a bit.
Like the Shift (not X) very much visually, but concerned with thermals.
The system planned:
i7-8700k, delided. OC as much as 1.25v gets me.
120mm AiO, current contender EVGA CLC 120.
EVGA 1080Ti SC2 Hybrid gpu.
Asrock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac board.
32Gb ram (non-specific, depends what I get)
M.2 ssd, 3.5 hdd
Corsair SF600 psu

I'm hoping that with delid, and good fans on both 120mm radiators, it should be ok. Currently have two spare 120mm PWM Venturi fans, but might get the new Noctua ones.
Any comments on this? Would start ordering parts as soon as I sell my 2686V3 system.


----------



## Nemeses

*Custom Loop i7 8700K / GTX 1080 Ti (Dual Radiators, CPU/GPU Blocks & Hard Tubing)*

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this forum, but just completed a custom build of the Phanteks Shift case (the small version, not the larger Shift X).
My goal was to create the smallest possible rig with CPU+GPU blocks, hard-tubing, high-performance pump, dual-radiators and top-spec system components. 

It appears most others have only attempted this with the larger Shift X case or were forced to use 12mm tubing and go without a dedicated reservoir.

You'll find the specs and some photos below.
Will post updated photos and temps once I have filled the loop (with white liquid for nice contrast).

*Custom Loop:*
Radiators: 2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Radiators
Pump: EKWB EK-XTOP 3.2 PWM Elite
Pump Bracket: Barrow Offset Pump Bracket + Barrow DDC Pump Mounting Bracket (those two combined allowed me to mount the EKWB DDC pump off-center to clear the GPU)
Bottom Radiator Fan: Nidec Servo GentleTyphoon 2150 RPM with PWM
Rear Radiator Fan: Rosewill Ultra Slim 120mm Case Fan with PWM
CPU Block: EKWB Supremacy EVO CPU Waterblock (Acetal+Nickel)
GPU Block: EVGA Hydro Copper Waterblock
Reservoir: Off-brand (Chinese/eBay) 50mm Reservoir (brand name reservoirs from EKWB or such would have been too large)
Fittings: Various EKWB Compression Fittings for hard tubing

Note that I used a EVGA 1080 GTX TI SC2 Hybrid Gaming that originally came with an AIO water block/cooler but replaced it with EVGA's custom performance block, EVGA Hydro Copper Waterblock.

*Components:*
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv Shift (Black)
Motherboard: Asus ROG Stric Z370-I Gaming (Mini ITX)
CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K (Coffee Lake)
GPU: EVGA 1080 GTX TI SC2 Hybrid Gaming, converted to a high-performance EVGA Hydro Copper block 
RAM: 32Gb G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series (2x16GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
Storage: 2x M.2 Samsung 970 EVO 500GB (RAID0)
Power Supply: Corsair SF600 (SFX)
Cables: Cablemod Paracord Cables with PRO option and Aluminium/Black cable combs
RGB LED Lighting: CableMod WideBeam Magnetic RGB LED Kit

Let me know what you think or if there are any specific close-up photos you'd want to see (in case you're looking to do a similar build).


----------



## fmaz

Jann said:


> So, I'm thinking of downsizing a bit.
> Like the Shift (not X) very much visually, but concerned with thermals.
> The system planned:
> i7-8700k, delided. OC as much as 1.25v gets me.
> 120mm AiO, current contender EVGA CLC 120.
> EVGA 1080Ti SC2 Hybrid gpu.
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac board.
> 32Gb ram (non-specific, depends what I get)
> M.2 ssd, 3.5 hdd
> Corsair SF600 psu
> 
> I'm hoping that with delid, and good fans on both 120mm radiators, it should be ok. Currently have two spare 120mm PWM Venturi fans, but might get the new Noctua ones.
> Any comments on this? Would start ordering parts as soon as I sell my 2686V3 system.




I will NOT fit.
I purchased a non-X at first, I had a NZXT Kraken m22 for AIO CPU water cooling and an EVGA 1080-ti FTW3 hybrid.

I could fit both rads, but the GPU card wouldn't fit between the vertical rad and the PSU (Corsair SF600). 

It would fit with only a bottom rad tho.


Also, going with the Shift-X and Corsair sf600, plan for a 24 pin cable of a least 350mm the default one is 300mm and had to be stretched in a way that made me fear it would rip out of the mother board (mine is a Asrock z370 fatality)

The ShiftX comes with an extender for the CPU power so that's not an issue.

So 2 rads is only an option on the X if you go with a compact card, or if you go with a very slim rad with a slim fan and really double check the space you'll have between the PSU and the fan.


----------



## fmaz

Oh nevermind, I just notice the question was about an sc2 hybrid. The FTW3 I have is larger:

SC2 Hybrid:
Height: 4.376in - 111.15mm
Length: 10.5in - 266.7mm

FTW3 Hybrid:
Height: 5.064in - 128.626mm
Length: 11.37in - 288.80mm

that .7 inch or so makes a critical difference.


----------



## Jann

fmaz said:


> Also, going with the Shift-X and Corsair sf600, plan for a 24 pin cable of a least 350mm the default one is 300mm and had to be stretched in a way that made me fear it would rip out of the mother board (mine is a Asrock z370 fatality)
> 
> The ShiftX comes with an extender for the CPU power so that's not an issue.
> 
> So 2 rads is only an option on the X if you go with a compact card, or if you go with a very slim rad with a slim fan and really double check the space you'll have between the PSU and the fan.


Thanks for the concern, seems like my SC2 should be ok.
I understand correctly that the SF600 power cable is too short only for Shift X, and not the smaller Shift?
And please share how is that board treating you? I've been steered away from the Asus itx to Asrock. I have built two X99 systems with their boards. Just haven't had my hands on any newer models.


----------



## insightt47

*Spacing for AIO GPU*

Hi,

I'm upgrading from the smaller version of this case. 

Does anyone know if there is enough room to fit a 120mm radiator at the bottom once you installed a 280mm AIO at the front, like the Kraken x62. Maybe its safer to go with the x52 since its only a 240mm long and i might even be able to do a push/pull config with the gpu AIO.


----------



## insightt47

Hi,

I'm upgrading from the smaller version of this case. 

Does anyone know if there is enough room to fit a 120mm radiator at the bottom once you installed a 280mm AIO at the front, like the Kraken x62. Maybe its safer to go with the x52 since its only a 240mm long and i might even be able to do a push/pull config with the gpu AIO.


----------



## insightt47

Hi,

I'm upgrading from the smaller version of this case. 

Does anyone know if there is enough room to fit a 120mm radiator at the bottom once you installed a 280mm AIO at the front, like the Kraken x62. Maybe its safer to go with the x52 since its only a 240mm long and i might even be able to do a push/pull config with the gpu AIO.


----------



## RaduV

There is not enough room to fit a 280 and a 120 rad, plus if you are going with 2 AIOs most GPUs will not have the tubes long enough to be placed in the bottom even if using 240+120. This is the same reason I want to cut a hole in the back where those 2.5hdds are supposed to be and install the gpu AIO.


----------



## lowmotion

I put an 280mm on the front and my 120mm Radiator botton. I turn the 120mm 90° and it fits. But at the same time i cant install the lower fan on the 280mm Radiator. I can use some 12mm fan, but it hurt my eyes.


----------



## jpm888

I currently have an Evolv Shift (Non-X) and Im concerned whether the pump above radiator AIO placement will cause problems

Is it worth it to buy an EK A120 then add another 120 rad in the future to replace my ageing H80i?

Or should I just buy another 120mm AIO like a new H80i?


----------



## nyk20z3

Has any one fit a Phanteks R220 res in a Shift X?


----------



## lowmotion

There might be a way to mount the R160 this way, but its close to "too close".

Radiator + fan = 30mm + 25mm
R160 width = 80mm (without fittings!)
R160 fan bracket = ?
Space beween PSU Bracket and right side: 160mm.

=> wont fit.

above the PSU Bracket is enough space on the left side. But the top fitting can collide with the mainboard bracket. So you might fill it first and then you can mount it on the fan.


http://www.phanteks.com/images/product/Liquid-Cooling/PH-R220/PH-R220-BK-7z.jpg


----------



## SHNS0

Jann said:


> Thanks for the concern, seems like my SC2 should be ok.
> I understand correctly that the SF600 power cable is too short only for Shift X, and not the smaller Shift?
> And please share how is that board treating you? I've been steered away from the Asus itx to Asrock. I have built two X99 systems with their boards. Just haven't had my hands on any newer models.


I also have the Asrock and it's a really good board. I like it a lot.
As for the SF600 cables, they're crap. I'd recommend that you use AT LEAST extensions. If possible, get custom cables made for it as it will be a real blessing


----------



## GuniGuGu

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what GPU cooler works best for a glass facing card? OpenAir or blower (like the founder's edition)


----------



## lowmotion

The phanteks is made for watercooling. So there are users who sold their case because of the bad gpu cooling.

Blower puts the hot air on top. Openair diffuses the hot air in the case. The difference might be small. Every GPU needs fresh air.



I am waiting for the last part of the watercooler.


----------



## RaduV

I think no gpu with a fan would work well facing again the glass. I've already had 3 cards in this case and I wouldn't try to put any facing glass unless water cooled or unless they release a mesh panel for shift x like the one I've seen for ****.


----------



## Disco74

Hi guys
I am thinking of getting the Shift case(not X)
I have a i5 6600 CPU and a Gigabyte GTX1060 6GB WINDFORCE OC 6G gpu
I was thinking about the cooling. Should I get a Corsair H80i V2 or a NZXT 120mm Kraken M22 for the cpu?
Do you think one of the above coupled with case fans would be adequate?
Or would my old CRYORIG C7 air cooler be enough?
Thanks


----------



## pony-tail

Disco74 said:


> Hi guys
> I am thinking of getting the Shift case(not X)
> I have a i5 6600 CPU and a Gigabyte GTX1060 6GB WINDFORCE OC 6G gpu
> I was thinking about the cooling. Should I get a Corsair H80i V2 or a NZXT 120mm Kraken M22 for the cpu?
> Do you think one of the above coupled with case fans would be adequate?
> Or would my old CRYORIG C7 air cooler be enough?
> Thanks


The CPU cools ok , it is the video card that has issues , I tried various cards in both directions , could not do any good with it except with an Asus blower type 970 that gets air from both sides of the card , but now it is a non issue as the PCIE cable that allows the video card to sit be hind the motherboard has failed and the PC no longer boots reliably .( too many card swaps with too tight bends - the cable is just a little short when you face the card to the glass )
I am over it now - it is collecting dust until I work out what to do .


----------



## Disco74

ok so maybe I should change my gpu to a blower/founders edition type?


----------



## pony-tail

Disco74 said:


> ok so maybe I should change my gpu to a blower/founders edition type?


I found that the best way but try to get on that does not produce a lot of heat .
It's a shame that the case has cooling issues as it is one of the better looking cases around .
and do not kink the PCIe cable , it can and , most likely will fail .


----------



## lowmotion

This gpu problem is the reason for the price drop and there are a few users selling it on different plattforms like ebay.


----------



## Disco74

it is a shame Phanteks didn't put more thought into cooling and the gpu riser as I think it is one of the best looking cases I have seen.
Hopefully my fairly low spec components will be ok in it? I went for the Corsair H80i V2 cpu cooler in the end and I should be able to fit another 140mm case fan in the bottom front side for more intake and use the supplied Phantek fan above as an exhaust.


----------



## nwkrep82

Redid a few things...with a couple more things to do...





























Powered by...


----------



## 2002dunx

Down to £100 for a Shift-X so I hope to grab one here in the UK this Friday !

dunx

P.S. i5 Haswell + H80 or 90 + asus GTX 960 mini + SF600 PSU in my list of "spares". NO RGB !


----------



## SHNS0

nwkrep82 said:


> Powered by...


Very, very nice


----------



## Disco74

Anyone know of a UK site that sells a replacement pci riser cable to suit this case?


----------



## Bartleby3004

nwkrep82 said:


> Powered by...


what is that a rackmount psu?


----------



## Bartleby3004

here is my new build which consists of, an i7 8700k delid with rockit IHS, asus strix z370-i with ek monoblock, and of course this amazing evolv shift x. originally i picked up a msi gtx 1080 ti armor for a decent price but with the ek water block on it it was a little too big for this case. there was a couple things i originally intended but proved to be an issue i wanted to put a 280mmx60mm rad in it but that didnt go too well either. so i picked up a 280mmx35mm rad and it worked out a lot better. and as for the gpu i swapped out my founders edition 1080 ti in my main rig and switched them around. today i finally got around to doing my bending and i filled up the loop and then my alphacool vpp755 died after about 5 minutes or so of running... i still need to finish up my cable management and also need to redo a couple bends after i get a new heatgun it malfunctioned on the last 2 bends i was doing and made the tubes fold up a little. anyway sorry for the long post heres my build.


----------



## newone757

felipaopl said:


> They do have a few options to choose cable length but that's about it. I was really impressed to what seems like a custom made cable, not only the cable quality but the packaging was also pretty spectacular. A shame I had to pay 1/4 of the full case price for something that should've been working from the start, but reading impressions about how Phanteks replacements were just as bad made me pull the trigger. I just wanted to stop messing around with the case and play some games while looking good with everything assembled. Mission accomplished. Here's my setup by the way:


Which way do you mount your GPU and what length did you buy? How long did it take to arrive?

I just built mine a few days ago and I can't play for 10 mins without a lock up. I also tried to gen 2 trick but my motherboard refuses to respect the setting in BIOS. I can set to gen 1 and 3 but when set to gen 2 it just ignores that and keeps it at gen 3 (Asus Strix z270i). Really disappointing but I'm set on this case. Phanteks is usually top notch quality. Shame


----------



## 2002dunx

Disco74 said:


> Anyone know of a UK site that sells a replacement pci riser cable to suit this case?




https://www.kustompcs.co.uk/cables/internal-pc-cables/risers/

HTH 

dunx

P.S. OCUK also do Lian Li spares....


----------



## Disco74

errrr its a Phanteks case??? Ordered one from Aliexpress now anyway


----------



## Tsavizard

*Amazing, getting kinda jealous*



Jorgejones96 said:


> Do i qualify? :thumb:
> 
> This is my build. Basic parts list below.
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 8700k
> MB: ASUS ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming ITX Motherboard
> GPU: Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz
> PSU: Corsair SF600
> Case: Phanteks Shift
> SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250G x2
> 
> Noctua NF-F12 120mm 3000RPM PWM Fan x2
> Noctua NF-A12x15 120mm PWM 1850RPM x1
> EK Coolstream SE 120mm Slim x2
> EK-XTOP Revo D5 RGB PWM
> EK-FC GeForce GTX FE RGB
> EK-FB ASUS Z270I Strix RGB Monoblock
> EK Fittings


I got the corsair sf450. do you think i could power the custom water loop without having to buy a 600w psu? i am using a not-OCed ryzen 5 1600, and an evga gtx1070SC ACX3.0 (the 5173 not the 6173)


----------



## Lemosine

Anyone happen to know the measurements for the Tempered Glass, thickness as well, for the Shift (non X)? I ordered me this case and I am going to create me some clear windows out of some Acrylic possibly and mount some fans on it to help with Thermals. I figured I would work on it while I wait for it to ship to me. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Lemosine

Just an FYI got my case dimensions seem to be 18" 1/2 X 9" (Inches). Couldn't get thickness but I think its 3/32 or 1/8th. This is for the glass panels.


----------



## Lemosine

Ordered me some plexi glass, cut out for a 92 mm slim noctura fan got some acrylic fan covers. Used vinyl wrap that I had to mimic the dark shaded areas from the original glass. Looks great IMO! All my fans blow in but the one on the glass it exhausts out. Temps idle at 32-34C and will hit 48C under load. It will spike 50C for a bit. 8700 non K, GTX 1080 OC a bit. Corsair H60 on gpu and CPU. this is in mid day with room temps of 78F to 80F. http://imgur.com/gallery/J51A2VU


----------



## RustySpoons

I haven't been that active on here recently, however I decided to finally buy a GPU for my system, I got sick of waiting for the 11xx series
so bought a Asus Strix 1070 to tide me over till the new cards came out.

I originally wanted to do a custom water loop in this system, but in the end opted for a H110 which fitted perfectly.

Now as we all know this case is limited with air flow, if I face the card inwards the fans are blocked by the motherboard and if I face it outwards it's blocked by the glass.
Drilling the glass would be an impossible task, so today I went to visit a company that do laser cut Perspex on a very expensive machine, the also do CAD Design and 3D printing.

I took the chassis up there and everything was drawn up in CAD, I opted for a Black Gloss Perspex. The options were clear, gloss black, different levels of smoke, white or matte black.
He said he could order in other colours. I kept saying acrylic and was corrected and told it's genuine Perspex, apparently there is a difference.

At the same time I was asked if I wanted any part of it laser engraved, so I opted for "Monolith TMA-0" engraved internally in reference to 2001 A Space Odyssey.
This case has always reminded me of the Monolith and at the same time HAL 9000, as I put Corsair Red LED ram in this build.

Talking to the very helpful guy at this place, as he now has all the CAD Designs saved he said if I can generate enough interest he will make more and ship them.
He can also tweak the design to suit your graphics card and even engrave it. There are lots of different types of Perspex that you can pick.

I opted for a Hexagon type vent design, I'm blown away with how it's come out and everything fits perfectly, all the attachments and brackets from my existing glass panel went straight on.
I've taken some quick pictures while I was there and they really do not do this justice, I will get some proper ones taken tomorrow and with the case all lit up. I'm just quite ecstatic that I can use this GPU properly.

As I've already mentioned if I can generate enough interest there is a good chance they would start producing these in any Perspex you want including a custom design and engraving,
another option was to have it done in clear or a light smoke and as they have a vinyl cutter black vinyl could be applied to it to look identical to the original panel.


----------



## Lemosine

If they could some how make front panels then that would be amazing.


----------



## RustySpoons

Lemosine said:


> If they could some how make front panels then that would be amazing.


Which side do you class as the front, the Glass or Metal?
If you mean one of the glass sides then either can be made.



*Slight Update*
Just taken a photo of it on my desk, it's really sunny here today and with the curtains closed I can't get rid of reflections.
Plus I'm no photographer so will get a friend to take some pics.

If anyone is interested in the specs of this build it is:

Chassis: Phanteks Shift X
CPU: i7 8700K @5.1GHz
Mobo: ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac
RAM: Corsair 3000MHz DDR4 RED LED Vengeance
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 1070
Storage: Samsung NVMe m.2 256GB
2x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
2x Sandisk 256GB RAID 0 (Games)
Cooler: Corsair H110 280mm
Fans: 5 Corsair ML140
PSU: Seasonic Focus+ Platinum 550W (Smallest decent ATX I could find)


----------



## Lemosine

The metal side, we know that the glass side can be done but im sure the metal side would be very helpful. I know Phanteks is testing replacements for the metal side that would allow better airflow. 




RustySpoons said:


> Which side do you class as the front, the Glass or Metal?
> If you mean one of the glass sides then either can be made.
> 
> 
> 
> *Slight Update*
> Just taken a photo of it on my desk, it's really sunny here today and with the curtains closed I can't get rid of reflections.
> Plus I'm no photographer so will get a friend to take some pics.
> 
> If anyone is interested in the specs of this build it is:
> 
> Chassis: Phanteks Shift X
> CPU: i7 8700K @5.1GHz
> Mobo: ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac
> RAM: Corsair 3000MHz DDR4 RED LED Vengeance
> GPU: Asus Strix GTX 1070
> Storage: Samsung NVMe m.2 256GB
> 2x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> 2x Sandisk 256GB RAID 0 (Games)
> Cooler: Corsair H110 280mm
> Fans: 5 Corsair ML140
> PSU: Seasonic Focus+ Platinum 550W (Smallest decent ATX I could find)


----------



## RustySpoons

Lemosine said:


> The metal side, we know that the glass side can be done but im sure the metal side would be very helpful. I know Phanteks is testing replacements for the metal side that would allow better airflow.


Making holes in the aluminium sides would be quite easy for a machine shop, I saw a video about some Fabric replacement sides but was under the impression that is the glass side.
However having used fabric on computers in the past they are a constant dust magnet but the concept does look a nice idea and could suit peoples decor quite well.


----------



## Lemosine

RustySpoons said:


> Making holes in the aluminium sides would be quite easy for a machine shop, I saw a video about some Fabric replacement sides but was under the impression that is the glass side.
> However having used fabric on computers in the past they are a constant dust magnet but the concept does look a nice idea and could suit peoples decor quite well.


Yeah, it just would be nice to have another set made as so you still keep your original.


----------



## MANO02

*Phanteks Enthoo Evolv Shift*

Phanteks Enthoo Evolv Shift-pc sestava:

1. Phanteks Enthoo Evolv Shift
2.ASROCK Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac
3.AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 
4. CORSAIR H60 (model 2018
5. Corsair Ven. LED White 16GB kit v(2x8GB) DDR4 2666mhz 
6.Crucial MX300 275GB 
7.MSI Radeon RX560 AERO ITX 4GB OC 
8.SilverStone SFX Gold ST45SF-G v 2.0 450W 
9. 9. Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120 Air Flow RGB, 120mm	
10. Windows 10 Home - elektronická licence

Video:


----------



## Sedici

Redoing some of the case in hopes of getting a decent improvement in air flow/temperatures and a unique appearance. I am using the thick EK XE 120mm radiator, with two Noctua fans in push pull configuration with only the CPU being watercooled.

However, I'm splitting the air flow between top and bottom. The bottom half will be separated via shroud, and will intake from the front vents, and will exhaust out of the bottom.

The top half will intake from the front as well, with the GPU fans facing *inside* the case. With the GPU remaining air cooled, I can use flaps to guide the air exhausting out of the side of the GPU and out the new side panel cutouts. Hopefully this means all hot air gets immediately exhausted from the case.



















The top part of the shroud (with the two tube cutouts) is not bolted on yet, I just sat it on top so the full compartment separation can be shown.










The new motherboard tray ditches the wire shroud/tray. This is to make room for where I'll be mounting my Heatkiller pump/res.










All of the parts are matte black, I just haven't peeled the protective paper yet. Still a long ways to go.

Edit:

Here's the lower compartment covers removed to show the bottom half.


----------



## MadDuke

Sedici said:


> Redoing some of the case in hopes of getting a decent improvement in air flow/temperatures and a unique appearance. I am using the thick EK XE 120mm radiator, with two Noctua fans in push pull configuration with only the CPU being watercooled.
> 
> However, I'm splitting the air flow between top and bottom. The bottom half will be separated via shroud, and will intake from the front vents, and will exhaust out of the bottom.
> 
> The top half will intake from the front as well, with the GPU fans facing *inside* the case. With the GPU remaining air cooled, I can use flaps to guide the air exhausting out of the side of the GPU and out the new side panel cutouts. Hopefully this means all hot air gets immediately exhausted from the case.


Hi.

Wouldn't the always preferred option be to intake cold air from all sides into the case and let hot and ventilated air rise out from the top naturally?


----------



## Sedici

The side panels are solid. There is no intake at all on the side panels. The only intakes would be the slots on the front panel, and the bottom. Neither have much space.


----------



## MadDuke

Sedici said:


> The side panels are solid. There is no intake at all on the side panels. The only intakes would be the slots on the front panel, and the bottom. Neither have much space.


Well. I did say all sides. This means front and bottom.  I'm saying it should be better to have all the cold air enter on all of them so it is ventilated naturally out of the top.
Also. Fronts with those side vents are awfully small while the bottom has A LOT more air to use


----------



## Sedici

Natural airflow in a computer case isn't as straightforward as you make it sound since it is active airflow, and doesn't really give time for heat to rise naturally. Unless your case is the size of an aircraft hangar, air goes where you want it to, rather than "naturally out of the top". In my case, I've opted to avoid hot air circulating inside the case, and directing it out immediately. Essentially, I've sacrificed one intake in an effort to reduce the hot oven effect.

Though I should mention that saying the bottom has A LOT more air to use is false. If either one has more air, it's not by "A LOT". As I already stated, neither has much space. Both are highly obstructed. This is why I've decided to focus on ways of getting the hot air out, rather than getting cold air in.


----------



## RaduV

Wonder if anyone tried to make a cut on the back of shift X just above the PSU to try mounting a gpu AIO. Most hybrid GPUs don't have the tubes long enough to place them in the bottom and this option would allow a 280+120 in a nicer way, not the way I currently have them with the 120 sitting inside the case blowing upwards.


----------



## Sedici

That's one part of the Shift design that puzzled me. The slots on the rear metal panel are mirrors of the front, and are even filtered for intake. But the interior frame is completely closed off. There's a cutout on the top half, but I believe that is covered by the SSD plate anyway. Even removing that, airflow would still be significantly obstructed by the GPU ribbon cable.


----------



## jpm888

Sedici said:


> That's one part of the Shift design that puzzled me. The slots on the rear metal panel are mirrors of the front, and are even filtered for intake. But the interior frame is completely closed off. There's a cutout on the top half, but I believe that is covered by the SSD plate anyway. Even removing that, airflow would still be significantly obstructed by the GPU ribbon cable.


Thats just for aesthetic symmetry and the psu


----------



## Sedici

New vented side panel finished and some interior parts finally mounted.




























The reservoir looks like it's touching the motherboard tray, but thankfully it's not! Hah. There is about 15mm of clearance between the standoff end, and the reservoir. I just can't get a motherboard with the 24-pin connector close to that corner because then those would touch.


----------



## jpm888

Hi Guys,

Im planning to replace the side panels of my shift so Im planning to have one made out of 2mm thk laser cut acrylic. I developed a cad design that I attached below. Any comments would be great.

How did you guys install and remove the mounting system?


----------



## Sedici

It looks like you have the 4 holes already in your CAD file. Just unscrew the brackets from the glass panel, and rescrew it onto the acrylic one. I do recommend trying to get it cut out of thicker material though. 2mm won't match the thickness of the glass panel, and the threads on the screws will bottom out before sitting flush, making the bracket wobbly. 3-4mm is ideal. The original glass panel is 4mm thick for reference. 

An alternative method is magnets. I used magnets to hold the custom panel on my smaller Shift case. This looked a little bit cleaner and just pops on and off.


----------



## MadDuke

Sedici said:


> Natural airflow in a computer case isn't as straightforward as you make it sound since it is active airflow, and doesn't really give time for heat to rise naturally. Unless your case is the size of an aircraft hangar, air goes where you want it to, rather than "naturally out of the top". In my case, I've opted to avoid hot air circulating inside the case, and directing it out immediately. Essentially, I've sacrificed one intake in an effort to reduce the hot oven effect.
> 
> Though I should mention that saying the bottom has A LOT more air to use is false. If either one has more air, it's not by "A LOT". As I already stated, neither has much space. Both are highly obstructed. This is why I've decided to focus on ways of getting the hot air out, rather than getting cold air in.


Hi,
I agree, but if you are water cooling the components than all you are really interested is the cold air entering, going through the radiator and what happens later inside is not really that significant. The heat will rise. I have that setup and can even feel the hot air stream coming from the top. I have a regular Shift and 2x140mm Noctua in the front and a 120mm in the bottom cooling a R7 1700 with 2 new Noctua 120mm (push-pull). 

In reality. The only thing (other than 1 cm to each side of the case because it will be a nuisance to add a water cooled GPU block) that I would like to see is a simple slim 120mm or 140mm fan on the top the have one active exit point. Otherwise. My temps are OK and the 1700 is working @ 3.8 GHz without any trouble rendering 1-2 hour long CPU renders.


----------



## Sedici

Yes getting cold air in is important, I just wanted to get hot air out immediately and avoid having excess heat blown over the motherboard half of the case. It seemed like a heat trap on top with the IO plate, wiring, and the mesh. I will still keep the 140mm fan in the front top portion of the case to keep air flowing in the top half.

Whether or not the temperatures work out isn't too important for me. The big reason I did the interior layout this way is for aesthetics.


----------



## MadDuke

Sedici said:


> Yes getting cold air in is important, I just wanted to get hot air out immediately and avoid having excess heat blown over the motherboard half of the case. It seemed like a heat trap on top with the IO plate, wiring, and the mesh. I will still keep the 140mm fan in the front top portion of the case to keep air flowing in the top half.
> 
> Whether or not the temperatures work out isn't too important for me. The big reason I did the interior layout this way is for aesthetics.


Aesthetics is as always a personal thing. I have the top Noctua vent cooling the VRMs so I'm happy about that portion of the build. My only conundrum will be if the 140mm to 120mm bracket will fit. if it does I can put a 120mm radiator for GPU and I'm a happy camper hahaha


----------



## RaduV

Any suggestion on improving air flow. Would removing that top filter make a noticeable difference?


----------



## Schnitter

RaduV said:


> Any suggestion on improving air flow. Would removing that top filter make a noticeable difference?


The top of the case is what holds the IO of the computer. Removing that won't help.

I like what the guy in this video did: 




He basically removed the SSD drives in the back and made a hole in the back to fit an extra 120mm fan. With the existence of M.2 drives, I won't be using SATA anymore so this is a great solution.

I hope Phanteks watches that video and implements that fan and other improvements on a revision of this case.... if they ever do revise it. It still is the best looking case in my eyes, but the lack of ventilation is too much for me to pull the trigger.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Here's my new PC. I've loved building in this case and it's so nice to have something smaller than the Caselabs S8 haha.

I'm at the stage where I need to refine the cooling as it's not as cool as I feel it should be. Currently all fans are set to pull air in, hoping to use hot air naturally rising and it does to a degree as the top of the case where the I/O lives is definitely warmest area.

I plan to play around to develop a better setup but I wanted to see what you guys recommend? This is a productivity PC more than a gaming PC so I can't have it offline too long and making changes to this case takes some time as you guys probably know.

Note, the Pop Vinyl doesn't live in there it was more for the photo.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Forgot the pic...


----------



## ADWL

Schnitter said:


> The top of the case is what holds the IO of the computer. Removing that won't help.
> 
> I like what the guy in this video did: https://youtu.be/fVclCIRrOhE
> 
> He basically removed the SSD drives in the back and made a hole in the back to fit an extra 120mm fan. With the existence of M.2 drives, I won't be using SATA anymore so this is a great solution.
> 
> I hope Phanteks watches that video and implements that fan and other improvements on a revision of this case.... if they ever do revise it. It still is the best looking case in my eyes, but the lack of ventilation is too much for me to pull the trigger.


I removed the IO shield when I was doing some maintenance a while back and it seems to have helped a little bit allowing the hot air to escape out the top.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I'm playing around with cooling and getting improvements. The next step - which was going to happen regardless - will aid in air flow as well as the aesthetic. I'll add some mesh filters and addressable LEDs to really make it pop after the CNCing is done.









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Spacecowboy689

*No problem for dual AIO with normal Shift case*

I'm very happy with the normal Shift case.
I'm using 2 AIO, one for CPU and one for GPU, it fits just fine.

My config:
Core I7 8700K
Asus Strix Z370-I Gaming
16Go RAM Gskill Aegis 3000Mhz CL16
Samsung SSD 970 EVO M.2 PCIe NVMe 500 Go
Corsair H80i v2 for CPU cooling
Corsair H75 for GPU cooling with Kraken G12 cutted in half to fit my MSI 1060 Aero ITX
Corsair SF600 (but not satisfied with the stiff power cables)

Fan used:
- for CPU rad as intake => 2x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 120mm PWM (@1450RPM max)
- for GPU rad as intake => 1x Noctua NF-A12X15 FLX 120mm (@1400RPM max)
- for the outake of hot air => 1x Corsair Air Series ML 140 Pro (used @1400RPM to keep it silent)

Temp and noise are quite acceptable for idle and in game.
CPU: 32°C to 60°C
GPU: 35°C to 72°C

I'm thinking to swap the 2 Be Quiet fans with 2 Noctua Sterrox NF-A12x25 PWM to have more airflow for the GPU rad.
Do you think that it's worth it ?

I will also add a small Noctua NF-A6x25 PWM (60x25mm) to cool down the GPU VRM which heats a lot the glass panel.
I'm waiting for the release of the new RTX 2070 with hybrid cooling to upgrade the GPU part.


----------



## ckoons1

does any one know if the stock 140mm case fan is the PH-F140MP fan ?

thx


----------



## Trilas

Hi guys

I'm planning on buying the Shift X. Anyone know if my Corsair AX850 will fit? It has the follwing dimensions: W: 150mm, D: 160mm H: 86mm


----------



## Radox-0

Trilas said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm planning on buying the Shift X. Anyone know if my Corsair AX850 will fit? It has the follwing dimensions: W: 150mm, D: 160mm H: 86mm


Should fit, 160mm is the limit. Will not be able to use the cover bit though, only works with SFX/-L units that.


----------



## Trilas

Radox-0 said:


> Should fit, 160mm is the limit. Will not be able to use the cover bit though, only works with SFX/-L units that.


Ok thanks for the heads up. Do you perhaps know if it's possible to modify the cover to somehow fit the atx psu?


----------



## Radox-0

Trilas said:


> Ok thanks for the heads up. Do you perhaps know if it's possible to modify the cover to somehow fit the atx psu?


I doubt it, the shroud is a snug fit over a SFX PSU in terms of Height and Width, I would imagine the standard height and width of a ATX PSU would make it unfeasible.


----------



## Alex-2149

*aircooling the shift*

Hi guys, 
Yesterday i tried something: adding 3 140mm fans and air cooling all components in the shift, and you know what it's probably better than all AIO setups i tried.
Air flow is what this case needed and 3 140mm fans really gives you the airflow. Not to mention it looks really clean!

Mine is the Thermal Take Riing premium triple 140mm RGB fans, they responds to cpu temp, when i do stress test they purr up like a little beast. I usually only have the bottom fan light up to have a stealth look, but that's just me.

In the past i tried AIO bottom (h80i v2) + asus strix gtx1070, the GPU gets choked and also fueled by warmed aio air.
Now i gone all air cooled, with a 1070 blower card + big scythe 2 cpu cooler. And with those 140mm fans the case really comes alive!
CPU temp (i5-7600k at 4.4GHz) maxes at 80 under intel burn, not the greatest, but considering the cleanness of the case and awesome airflow i take it any day.

The only problem with 140mm fan is the bottom side fan screws doesn't fit with the side panel, i had to mod the side panel plastic a bit to allow the 140mm screw position to fit. (took like 5 minutes with a small drill)

Anyway i now really think air cooling this case is the best option if your cpu and gpu doesn't produce extreme amount of heat. If they do, probably go with the taller shift.


----------



## felipaopl

Spacecowboy689 said:


> I'm very happy with the normal Shift case.
> I'm using 2 AIO, one for CPU and one for GPU, it fits just fine.
> 
> My config:
> Core I7 8700K
> Asus Strix Z370-I Gaming
> 16Go RAM Gskill Aegis 3000Mhz CL16
> Samsung SSD 970 EVO M.2 PCIe NVMe 500 Go
> Corsair H80i v2 for CPU cooling
> Corsair H75 for GPU cooling with Kraken G12 cutted in half to fit my MSI 1060 Aero ITX
> Corsair SF600 (but not satisfied with the stiff power cables)
> 
> Fan used:
> - for CPU rad as intake => 2x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 120mm PWM (@1450RPM max)
> - for GPU rad as intake => 1x Noctua NF-A12X15 FLX 120mm (@1400RPM max)
> - for the outake of hot air => 1x Corsair Air Series ML 140 Pro (used @1400RPM to keep it silent)
> 
> Temp and noise are quite acceptable for idle and in game.
> CPU: 32°C to 60°C
> GPU: 35°C to 72°C
> 
> I'm thinking to swap the 2 Be Quiet fans with 2 Noctua Sterrox NF-A12x25 PWM to have more airflow for the GPU rad.
> Do you think that it's worth it ?
> 
> I will also add a small Noctua NF-A6x25 PWM (60x25mm) to cool down the GPU VRM which heats a lot the glass panel.
> I'm waiting for the release of the new RTX 2070 with hybrid cooling to upgrade the GPU part.


How did you fit a H80 and a H75 inside the smaller Shift? Care to share some pictures? I have a H80i v2 and was thinking about purchasing the Kraken G12 but was thinking about buying 2 H55 since I thought my H80i for being too thick wouldn't make it work. Your GPU is smaller than mine though (I've got an EVGA 1080 Ti SC2).


----------



## felipaopl

By the way, I've finally upgraded my Shift to dual AIO. I'm still using my 1080 Ti, but now with a Kraken G12 and 2 Corsair H55, since they're basically the only ones I could find that would fit the case. I have to say, assembling 2 AIOs, with one of them being a Kraken is a nightmare that I hope I'll never have to deal again when building a PC. This case is so ******* small that I'm still amazed by the accomplishment. Temps as expected are absurdly better - before I didn't take more than 10 minutes gaming at full load to reach the 85 C threshold and consequently, throttling. Now, I've been playing Assassin's Creed Odyssey for 2 hours straight and the max was 61 C, a remarkable difference given how tight this case is.

The case still heats up way more than I has the right to, but we can't have all the nice things at once, I guess.


----------



## steverebo

Guys just got myself a phanteks evolve shift x and mounted a black ice GTX240 in the front and GTS120 in the bottom I currently have the radiator fans in pull and the top fan by the motherboard in exhaust but my temps are not great and the case itself heats up quiet a bit. would having all the fans in push config drawing air from inside the case (negative air pressure) be better?


My specs are:

8700k @5GHZ 1.4v
GTX1080ti @2.37ghz +300 on memory
phanteks glacia 350i cpu block
EK full cover gpu block
Corsair vengeance pro rgb 3200
2 x 500gb nvme ssd
Silverstone 800w sfxl psu


----------



## kitzuki

Hey all completed my mini Shift Skittles machine (non X)

8700k at 5ghz
1080 FE
Kraken 22


Temps are better than I thought 68c playing COD for 6 hours today

GPU temps at 79c but I was getting roughly the same temps on a NZXT Manta before 

Recommend the case if you have patience because building itx is an experience (not the best) but rewarding.

I just with there was better cable management areas for Motherboard psu cables.


----------



## Turboska

Hi guys,i d like to build up in a shift x,since i already own a 30mm 360 and a 30mm 420 rad and dont want to buy a 240+120 i m asking you a question.
do you think it s possible to place a rad between the chassis and the front panel like in pic1, placing the 3 fans inside the case?i assume there's not enough space for a rad there,so the idea is to mod the front panel and crate the space to fit the rad .Or place a rad like in pic 2 is phisically possible ?


----------



## BrockDM

Hello all! I have had my Shift build for quite some time now but I just stumbled upon this thread. 

Here is my current build. I am planning on switching to the X and upgrade to an 8700k and a 240mm AIO in hopes of cooler CPU temps.

My Specs:
CPU: Intel 8600k. Delidded. OC to 4.8GHz @ 1.31v. 
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i v2. (2) 120mm fans in a pull push config. CPU Temps are around 41c Idle, 70c under load.
MB: Asus ROG Srix z370-I
RAM: 2x8GB TridentZ RGB 3200mhz
Storage: 512GB WD Black M.2 & 500GB Samsung 850 EVO.
GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 Ti iCX Gaming
PSU: 500W Silverstone SFX-L
Case Fans: (2) Corsair LL140 RGB with Lighting Node Pro


----------



## Arukado

Hello all,
I'm planning to buy shift (non X) and build my first itx pc but I've read about some problems so I'm counting that most experienced people here would be able to help me.

First question is about PCI riser cos I've read that for some people it doesn't work in 3.0 mode and they need to force gen 2 in BIOS. So do any of you experienced that issue?
Second is about airflow and GPU temps. I just want to know if this case fit RTX2070 for example this one https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N2070GAMING-OC-8GC#kf
Did somebody tried to fit RTX in this case?
And last question is about CPU cooling. Is it better to buy AIO or some air cooler for i5-9600k (not planning to OC at this point).
EDIT: I've looked at Kraken X42 and it looks nice so the question is will it fit inside?


EDIT2: So I've checked RTX prices and I'm pretty sure that I'll stay with my current GTX1070 for now. Aslo I've found this reddit topic with answer to my question bout X42 https://www.reddit.com/r/sffpc/comments/72w9wj/got_my_kraken_x42_to_fit_n_the_phanteks_shift/ so can you give me some X42 alternatives? I do not take M22 into account.


----------



## mauikutan

Howdy!!

i was wondering if my GPU can fit

http://sapphirenitro.sapphiretech.com/en/vega64le.html

I recently move from GTX 1080 since im dual booting Hackintosh Mojave for working & Windows 10 For gaming
this card detects with mac seamlessly... but Apple not releasing nVidia webdriver mojave for GTX 10XX up thats why im moving revently to Vega

the card is massive even compared with strix 1080, it takes 2.5 slot of PCI and 54mm of thickness

anyone can help me? i dont want spent a fortune to get the case and Motherboard but in the end i cant use the GPU


----------



## Renji84

I want to build my first liquid cooling. Just in this housing. And here's the question for you, in relation to your exhauster.

What coolers to sow for the best effect.
1x 280mm or 1x 240mm + 1x 120mm.


----------



## cdnGhost

Hey guys, I am looking at getting this and was wondering.. with a bit of modding or without... would a Kraken X72 360mm AIO fit in the shift X? I am downgrading from a thermaltake view 71... and well hope that i can get it to fit...

Thanks


----------



## SHNS0

mauikutan said:


> Howdy!!
> 
> i was wondering if my GPU can fit
> 
> http://sapphirenitro.sapphiretech.com/en/vega64le.html
> 
> I recently move from GTX 1080 since im dual booting Hackintosh Mojave for working & Windows 10 For gaming
> this card detects with mac seamlessly... but Apple not releasing nVidia webdriver mojave for GTX 10XX up thats why im moving revently to Vega
> 
> the card is massive even compared with strix 1080, it takes 2.5 slot of PCI and 54mm of thickness
> 
> anyone can help me? i dont want spent a fortune to get the case and Motherboard but in the end i cant use the GPU


It will fit in width probably, but most definitely not in height if it's 2.5 slots. If you watercool it, that's another story.



cdnGhost said:


> Hey guys, I am looking at getting this and was wondering.. with a bit of modding or without... would a Kraken X72 360mm AIO fit in the shift X? I am downgrading from a thermaltake view 71... and well hope that i can get it to fit...
> 
> Thanks


Not really, you'd need to mod it heavily to fit a 360.



cdnGhost said:


> Hey guys, I am looking at getting this and was wondering.. with a bit of modding or without... would a Kraken X72 360mm AIO fit in the shift X? I am downgrading from a thermaltake view 71... and well hope that i can get it to fit...
> 
> Thanks


240+120



steverebo said:


> Guys just got myself a phanteks evolve shift x and mounted a black ice GTX240 in the front and GTS120 in the bottom I currently have the radiator fans in pull and the top fan by the motherboard in exhaust but my temps are not great and the case itself heats up quiet a bit. would having all the fans in push config drawing air from inside the case (negative air pressure) be better?
> 
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> 8700k @5GHZ 1.4v
> GTX1080ti @2.37ghz +300 on memory
> phanteks glacia 350i cpu block
> EK full cover gpu block
> Corsair vengeance pro rgb 3200
> 2 x 500gb nvme ssd
> Silverstone 800w sfxl psu


Remove the dust filters, put top as intake and rad fans as exhaust, get REALLY good fans (EK Vardar, Noctua Industrial, Delta's), and ramp up fan speed if all of this is still not enough.


----------



## TheLeadPontoon

Hey guys.

I'm thinking of using this case horizontally with an EVGA GTX 1080Ti FTW3, with no glass panel on the bottom to let the card suck in fresh air.
Beyond dust, does anyone foresee problems with this configuration?

The rest of the case will be straight-forward: VIPER Patriot RAM and some sort of AIO. Still haven't picked a mobo, but I'm sure someone's covered that in an earlier post.


----------



## PainJr

Sedici said:


> It looks like you have the 4 holes already in your CAD file. Just unscrew the brackets from the glass panel, and rescrew it onto the acrylic one. I do recommend trying to get it cut out of thicker material though. 2mm won't match the thickness of the glass panel, and the threads on the screws will bottom out before sitting flush, making the bracket wobbly. 3-4mm is ideal. The original glass panel is 4mm thick for reference.
> 
> An alternative method is magnets. I used magnets to hold the custom panel on my smaller Shift case. This looked a little bit cleaner and just pops on and off.


That looks amazing ! What material did you make that side panel from and where did you attatch the magnets ? Do the vents on the side actually help with cooling the case ?

Could you provide some more pictures ? Thumbs up for that build.


----------



## PainJr

I finished my Phanteks Evolv Shift build and I'm quite happy with the results. But my SAPPHIRE RX 570 is getting a little to warm, so I'm thinking about making a side panel with acryl glas and vents to help the hot air get out of the case. Is it going to help and if yes by how much ?

This is my build: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/cLBbt6




(sorry for my bad englisch i'm german)


----------



## Sedici

PainJr said:


> That looks amazing ! What material did you make that side panel from and where did you attatch the magnets ? Do the vents on the side actually help with cooling the case ?
> 
> Could you provide some more pictures ? Thumbs up for that build.


Heyyy thanks! The panel is laser cut 3mm aluminum, that I brushed myself. I just put four small round magnets (15mm diameter) on the four corners of the side panel using glue. The panel just sticks onto the case because the case is steel.

I'm not sure if the vents help cool the side, but I would assume it would let maybe a little extra lingering heat escape. I don't have a lot of photos of it because it was a short side project. I do have these photos of when I took off the gray powdercoat and gave the case panels a brushed finish.


























This is another of the right side. I mocked it up on my desk, but the case is empty.










I never used this case. It's just sitting in storage. I still have the CAD file for the side panel if anybody wants it. I think I could have made it like 2-3mm taller, but it works as is.


----------



## PainJr

Sedici said:


> Heyyy thanks! The panel is laser cut 3mm aluminum, that I brushed myself. I just put four small round magnets (15mm diameter) on the four corners of the side panel using glue. The panel just sticks onto the case because the case is steel.
> 
> I'm not sure if the vents help cool the side, but I would assume it would let maybe a little extra lingering heat escape. I don't have a lot of photos of it because it was a short side project. I do have these photos of when I took off the gray powdercoat and gave the case panels a brushed finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another of the right side. I mocked it up on my desk, but the case is empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never used this case. It's just sitting in storage. I still have the CAD file for the side panel if anybody wants it. I think I could have made it like 2-3mm taller, but it works as is.


Just wow. Your build is awesome and thanks for the pictures.
If you could provide me the CAD data i would appreciate that, maybe i'm going to try an aluminium side panel as well. How much did it cost to make that panel ?

Possibly next week i will let someone mod the front aluminium panel for better airflow. When it's done i will provide pictures.


----------



## Sedici

PainJr said:


> Just wow. Your build is awesome and thanks for the pictures.
> If you could provide me the CAD data i would appreciate that, maybe i'm going to try an aluminium side panel as well. How much did it cost to make that panel ?
> 
> Possibly next week i will let someone mod the front aluminium panel for better airflow. When it's done i will provide pictures.


Here's a link to a Google Drive folder which includes the raw .DXF file from Autodesk Fusion. Also has an .EPS file which opens using Adobe Illustrator. A lasercutter/waterjet place should be able to use the EPS file. The side panel was a couple of millimeters short for me, but not noticeable enough for me to get it remade. If anyone plans on using it, extend the top part 2-3 millimeters if you want.

The original dimensions are 471mm x 228mm.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/14wOqHyFzTH_esAPc8lE5fQLQ41bYE88j

I live in Silicon Valley and had one of the dozens of local shops do it lol. It cost me $60, materials+cut time. A few other CNC places that take online orders are eMachineShop, Xometry, Ponoko, and Big Blue Saw. Lasergist laser cuts, but last time I checked they only do steel. And I think they also have a size limit which won't fit a side panel. Ponoko has a lot of acrylic options.

Big Blue Saw does waterjetting, and offers instant online quotes. Here's prices from BBS for the single side panel. ~3mm thick 6061AL


----------



## s00316

*InWin Mars Fan?! Will it help?*

Finally, I bought all the parts for my PC build with Phanteks evolv shift mini case. (Not the X version, the smaller version)

I see a lot of reviews about the cases saying that there is rack of air flow.



Then I saw this unique fan from InWin. The MARS!! This fan is adjustable fan which can extend out and pivot to different position.

(please search for it, it is pretty cool)



So I was thinking about using the fan to improve the air flow in the case. I tried to install it on top of the case but it does not have enough clearance. 

I am planning to mount it on bottom front and position it to the middle of the case. 



Do you guys think adding this fan on the middle of the fan can improve any air flow or temperature of the case overall? Need advise!!


----------



## s00316

*InWin Mars Fan, Will it help??*

Finally, I bought all the parts for my PC build with Phanteks evolv shift mini case. (Not the X version, the smaller version)

I see a lot of reviews about the cases saying that there is rack of air flow.



Then I saw this unique fan from InWin. The MARS!! This fan is adjustable fan which can extend out and pivot to different position.

(please search for it, it is pretty cool)



So I was thinking about using the fan to improve the air flow in the case. I tried to install it on top of the case but it does not have enough clearance. 

I am planning to mount it on bottom front and position it to the middle of the case. 



Do you guys think adding this fan on the middle of the fan can improve any air flow or temperature of the case overall? Need advise!!


----------



## PainJr

I could imagine that it would help with thermals since the hot air is getting pushed to the top more efficent. Let us know if you try that out. :thumb:


----------



## PainJr

My case mod of the front panel is finally done and at the end of the week i will put it back on my case. 
Can‘t wait to test how my thermals will be improved. 

Big thanks to mesasa from Reddit for providing the CAD and STEP data for that mod. :cheers:


----------



## PainJr

Now i finally had time to rebuild my system and this is how it looks with the casemod. What do you guys think ?


----------



## GAN77

PainJr said:


> Now i finally had time to rebuild my system and this is how it looks with the casemod. What do you guys think ?


Looks great!

You can share files CAD?


----------



## paolinni

PainJr said:


> Now i finally had time to rebuild my system and this is how it looks with the casemod. What do you guys think ?


Looks amazing.

Anyone know of CNC services around the Dallas area?


----------



## PainJr

GAN77 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> You can share files CAD?


Thank you ! 

Sure here are the files needed.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YILynsp6GbreROlJ36yg_HxbLLqQKHiY (DXF)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ATlgcKWyh-eiATMI4OvH5ItmBkGA-MPu (STEP)


----------



## GAN77

*PainJr*

Thank you !


----------



## RigorousNinja

What length did you get?


----------



## Nayth Dulieu

Hi all, new to the website/forum. 
Just wanted to show off my recent yet fiddly build.
This was my first attempt with hard tubing, didnt like the aesthetic of bends so went all in with fittings. 
I think this was a real sexy result. 
Please let me know what you think. 

Specs are:

i7 4790k
Asus Maximus VII Impact Motherboard
EVGA GTX 980Ti Hydro Copper GPU
2x 4gb Hyper X Savage Ram Modules
3x Corsair ML120 Pro Red LED Fans
1x Corsair ML140 Pro Red LED Fan
1x EK-Coolstream PE 120 Radiator
1x EK-Coolstream SE 240 Radiator (PE had clearance issues with fittings on the 120 Rad) 
Corsair SF600 PSU
Thermaltake Pacific PR-15 D5 Pump/Reservoir Combo (did not have a proper bracket to connect to my radiators but managed to anyway) 
Mizucool PETG 14mm Tubing
Barrow Fittings
Shakmods Red & Black Sleeved Cables


----------



## RussiPrivjet

Hey Guys,
Got some problems with my Evolve Shift. To be accurate with the included Riser Cable. I used a GTX 780 Founders Edition and it simply wouldn't work, there was no Display output. After some testing I recognized that the GTX 780 would work perfectly fine in other Systems and also in the same system without the Riser Cable. So I reached out to Phanteks to send me a new one, they did, the Problem stayed the same. After that I ordered the high Quality Riser which is used in the Phanteks Evolve X for the secondary system. This didn't worked either... But I really want to use this case so I thought about changing Graphics cards. Actually I'm thinking about buying a GTX 980 Founders Edition or a GTX 1070 Founders Edition. Ist anybody here who used this graphic cards in this case with the included Riser? It is important that the card was the Founders Edition because I think the problem is located in the PCIe X16 Power delivery that isn't granted when I use the Riser...
The Rest of the System:
Asus B250i Strix Gaming
8 Gigabyte (2×4 Gigs) Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR4
500GB 2,5" HDD
Kolink 450 SFX
Cooler Master Masterliquid 120 lite


----------



## PainJr

RussiPrivjet said:


> Hey Guys,
> Got some problems with my Evolve Shift. To be accurate with the included Riser Cable. I used a GTX 780 Founders Edition and it simply wouldn't work, there was no Display output. After some testing I recognized that the GTX 780 would work perfectly fine in other Systems and also in the same system without the Riser Cable. So I reached out to Phanteks to send me a new one, they did, the Problem stayed the same. After that I ordered the high Quality Riser which is used in the Phanteks Evolve X for the secondary system. This didn't worked either... But I really want to use this case so I thought about changing Graphics cards. Actually I'm thinking about buying a GTX 980 Founders Edition or a GTX 1070 Founders Edition. Ist anybody here who used this graphic cards in this case with the included Riser? It is important that the card was the Founders Edition because I think the problem is located in the PCIe X16 Power delivery that isn't granted when I use the Riser...
> The Rest of the System:
> Asus B250i Strix Gaming
> 8 Gigabyte (2×4 Gigs) Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR4
> 500GB 2,5" HDD
> Kolink 450 SFX
> Cooler Master Masterliquid 120 lite


Hey,

that exact Problem is new to me but i replaced that crappy riser cable with a good quality one from Ali Express which was recomended on reddit by some people who had experienced problems with the original one. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gen3-0-PCI-E-16x-To-16x-Riser-Extender-PCIe-Cable-For-PHANTEKS-ENTHOO-Evolv-Shift/32845509787.html?spm=2114.search0204.3.1.28a1ebffngTv5O&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10320_10065_10068_10890_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10696_453_10084_454_10083_433_10618_431_10304_10307_10820_537_536_10902_10843_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103-10890,searchweb201603_56,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=ec7fec07-9278-4610-a8cf-227af38a92e2-0&algo_pvid=ec7fec07-9278-4610-a8cf-227af38a92e2


----------



## Arnavut

Hello everyone. I've just joined the crew with a black Shift X! Now I have a question and looking for help from more experienced enthusiasts. I am planning to both cool CPU and GPU with AIO coolers, planning to get a Kraken G12. Do you know any AIO cooler long enough to add to bottom? If not, can I add 2x 120mm rads to the front?


----------



## lowmotion

https://www.ebay.de/itm/123628745096?ul_noapp=true


The price is dropping for weeks now and everyone is selling their Shift (x).


----------



## PainJr

lowmotion said:


> https://www.ebay.de/itm/123628745096?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> The price is dropping for weeks now and everyone is selling their Shift (x).


Hah that‘s my case. I‘m just selling it becouse I want to buy the Grey Version of the Case and do modding thats not irreversible. I will just buy some acrylic side panels and make vents in them or something. :thumb:

I sended Phanteks an E-Mail and asked if they plan to Release an updated case with mesh side Panels. If they reply i let you guys know


----------



## mrsarden

Hi. just wanna share my build here since I have used this thread so much during my research about the case.

Almost finished my build now, just waiting for watercooling parts to arrive hopefully soon.

Here's the spec:

i7-9700k
Asus z390 i gaming Mitx
T-force Delta 2x8GB
Gigabyte RTX 2080Ti Gaming Oc
Silverstone SFX 800W
Asus Ryuo 120 Aio cooler
Noctua 140 Pwm industrial 3000 x 2
Evolv Shift


----------



## PainJr

mrsarden said:


> Hi. just wanna share my build here since I have used this thread so much during my research about the case.
> 
> Almost finished my build now, just waiting for watercooling parts to arrive hopefully soon.
> 
> Here's the spec:
> 
> i7-9700k
> Asus z390 i gaming Mitx
> T-force Delta 2x8GB
> Gigabyte RTX 2080Ti Gaming Oc
> Silverstone SFX 800W
> Asus Ryuo 120 Aio cooler
> Noctua 140 Pwm industrial 3000 x 2
> Evolv Shift



Good work! This is an absolute beast of a Shift PC. Does the acrylic side panel help with temperaturs of the GPU ?


----------



## mrsarden

PainJr said:


> Good work! This is an absolute beast of a Shift PC. Does the acrylic side panel help with temperaturs of the GPU ?


it helps the gpu a lot if u want the fans facing the glass. But otherwise this case is still really hot haha. hence why i ordered the watercooling parts


----------



## Maciluminous

How are your thermals with the 9700k? I am considering this heavily for a work station(lightroom, ps) and gaming rig but a weary considering a ton of bad thermal reviews. All this in consideration also with hearing the new i7 9700k and 9900k scream with heat.


----------



## mrsarden

Maciluminous said:


> How are your thermals with the 9700k? I am considering this heavily for a work station(lightroom, ps) and gaming rig but a weary considering a ton of bad thermal reviews. All this in consideration also with hearing the new i7 9700k and 9900k scream with heat.


I feel this chip is kinda hot. Idling temps are ok at around 38-40c with room temp being 24ish.

Under load it jumps to 78-82c (gaming). this is without any OC. but u have to remember that the case is really bad at heat so i think it will be better in other more optimized cases.


----------



## PetrosK

Phanteks evolv shift 
The best itx case that had potential but they didnt made it right . 
I have passed through some stages with this case , first with plain air cooling [and scorching temps ] then single AIO and from now on with dual AIOs .
intel i5 4590 / r9 380 the main heat components .[old combo but most recent parts should have less combined TDP anyway ] 
Yesterday i watercooled them both with two H75 and the gaming temperatures are 50c MAX !!!!!!! 
But with a little twist , i have the front panel removed. 
As you can see another AIO can fit on the top chamber , therfore allowing a good air channel to be created . A 140mm fan at bot is good enough to supply fresh air for both AIOs .

The gap between the front aluminioum panel and the case is 20mm , which means the noctua 15mm fans would be SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET to be put there . IF ONLY the panel had ventalation ..... 

https://imgur.com/BKQiKpk
https://imgur.com/Wwj35te
https://imgur.com/V1U7fZw


----------



## akbaar

https://i.imgur.com/VyMuyLy.png
https://i.imgur.com/OOZCoJw.png
https://i.imgur.com/CNb6I0M.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ULhGgkm.png
https://i.imgur.com/hG0zYbo.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/RSs8ie5.png
https://i.imgur.com/e1xedjg.jpg


----------



## Arnavut

Hello everyone. I've just joined the crew with a black Shift X! Now I have a question and looking for help from more experienced enthusiasts. I am planning to both cool CPU and GPU with AIO coolers, planning to get a Kraken G12. Do you know any AIO cooler long enough to add to bottom?


----------



## mrsarden

mrsarden said:


> Hi. just wanna share my build here since I have used this thread so much during my research about the case.
> 
> Almost finished my build now, just waiting for watercooling parts to arrive hopefully soon.
> 
> Here's the spec:
> 
> i7-9700k
> Asus z390 i gaming Mitx
> T-force Delta 2x8GB
> Gigabyte RTX 2080Ti Gaming Oc
> Silverstone SFX 800W
> Asus Ryuo 120 Aio cooler
> Noctua 140 Pwm industrial 3000 x 2
> Evolv Shift



Update:

got the water cooling parts. Finished the install in 4 days. This is my first time doing water cooling so excuse the messy build haha.


----------



## GuniGuGu

PetrosK said:


> Phanteks evolv shift
> The best itx case that had potential but they didnt made it right .
> 
> The gap between the front aluminioum panel and the case is 20mm , which means the noctua 15mm fans would be SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET to be put there . IF ONLY the panel had ventalation
> 
> https://imgur.com/BKQiKpk
> https://imgur.com/Wwj35te
> https://imgur.com/V1U7fZw


100% It's soo annoying phanteks even showed off those mesh panels they were working on at computex last year, but have since scrapped them. They would've FIXED EVERYTHING!

So I went down a similar path. Dual AIO's because I thought that was my only option in this case to keep the 8700k and 2080ti cool... Only to discover how much the front sucks with ventilation... so I just got the front cut to allow for ventilation. The dude left a little scratch in the top right, but oh well.

I'm wondering, can I go push pull with a slim fan on the front now? Is there enough space for a fan and the front panel? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## qiUip

*Shift X Watercooled*

Finally got around to watercooling my build that started off in post #6 https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...v-shift-shift-x-owners-club.html#post26398028

Changed only a few things like adding an extra 1TB m.2 Samsung 970 Evo, removed all the 2.5" SSDs and upgraded the GPU to a 2080Ti. All the rest is the same as in the original post. Watercooling parts are all EK other than the rads which are HWL GTS (240mm+120mm) and the GPU block which is the Phantheks Glacier Strix 2080Ti. I did a few nice custom bales to connect the pump and the fan splitter and sleeved everything else other than the PSU cable set which was made by To-The-Wire.


This is my first hardline build and I had a strict deadline of 3 days to complete it - so things aren't 'prefect'. Unfortunately, when I first replaced the distilled water in the loop which I was running for a couple of days with a premixed clear coolant I had a bit of a disaster and the coolant foamed up and really messed up the loop. I've since flushed it with loads and loads of distilled water as I had no time to take the loop apart and deep clean every component (which is what is really required) so please excuse the slight staining in the blocks, res and tubes.

P.S. OS is Manjaro Linux


----------



## GuniGuGu

Does anyone know if you can mount either 120 or 140mm phantek halo's to the front of the case is there enough space? what about a dust filter as well? I just had the hexagons cut into the case and next step is controlling the dust and maybe having some light shine through those holes


----------



## Trinergy

GuniGuGu said:


> Does anyone know if you can mount either 120 or 140mm phantek halo's to the front of the case is there enough space? what about a dust filter as well? I just had the hexagons cut into the case and next step is controlling the dust and maybe having some light shine through those holes /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif


I was able to fit one on the bottom but the motherboard tray is too offset to the front to fit another in the top position. If you use slim fans it should fit.


----------



## kinzano

Hi guys

I just finished build the evolv shift (non X) with an AIO Cooler, the temp idle at 33C-37C for CPU (Intel I5 8400) and GPU 35C (AMD Radeon 570) with fans facing motherboard, should i be okay with this temp after several hours streaming youtube, browsing, still the same, haven't try gaming tho, havent install any game yet only free version of 3D mark with score around 4100, both CPU and GPU went to 40-50C and back to normal 35C

Thanks


----------



## Netherworld

Hello guys,

I have a question regarding GPU Thickness with the Phanteks Shift. I own a Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+, which is a Triple-Slot-Card (54 mm). The Nitro+ Cooler is one of the best GPU Coolers out there, so i figure the GPU won't die a horrible heat death. However, can someone confirm that the GPU will actually fit into the GPU bracket? Phanteks doesn't specify max thickness in their Manual.

Best Regards.


----------



## qiUip

Netherworld said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding GPU Thickness with the Phanteks Shift. I own a Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+, which is a Triple-Slot-Card (54 mm). The Nitro+ Cooler is one of the best GPU Coolers out there, so i figure the GPU won't die a horrible heat death. However, can someone confirm that the GPU will actually fit into the GPU bracket? Phanteks doesn't specify max thickness in their Manual.
> 
> Best Regards.


I’m afraid it will not. If you look at the first posts here, some of us has problems fitting a Strix 1080Ti which is 2.5 slots. I’ve recently tried a Strix 2080Ti (which is 2.75 I believe?) and there is no way it would fit in the bracket without modding. You could however cut off a bit of the bracket and probably make it fit..


----------



## Netherworld

qiUip said:


> I’m afraid it will not. If you look at the first posts here, some of us has problems fitting a Strix 1080Ti which is 2.5 slots. I’ve recently tried a Strix 2080Ti (which is 2.75 I believe?) and there is no way it would fit in the bracket without modding. You could however cut off a bit of the bracket and probably make it fit..


Yes, 2080 Ti Strip seems to be same 54mm as the Nitro+ is. Which part of the GPU bracket do you mean? Supposing i install the Card with the backplate facing outside - as shown in the manual - do you mean i'd have to cut the part i have marked in the Screenshot?










https://imgur.com/UtpPtWD


----------



## SHNS0

Still working on this damn case. It's such a love/hate relationship at this point lol.
Also planning on testing a fully negative fan configuration with a lot of stuff taken out to remove airflow.


----------



## lowmotion

Phanteks Evolv Shift AIR is coming:

https://www.reddit.com/r/sffpc/comments/but9up/phanteks_evolv_shift_air/


I dont like it.


----------



## archaon_archi

I don't find it bad, it looks neat. But I don't think it solves anything. If I just take off the tempered glass from the case, the temperature of the GPU and CPU is still high. Taking off the front panel helps much more. The only thing I've not tested is to make all fans outtake, which could be possible without the tempered glass panels.
I've got this case for more than a year, and I'm seriously thinking about getting rid of it and getting another case. I'd get the Ncase, but it looks like a mess to set it up with dual 120mm AIO.


----------



## BF3magic

*Stupid Idea: Phanteks Evolv Shift X AIO Stacking?*

This might be a stupid idea but I'm curious:
Instead of using dual AIO: Front 240mm(CPU) + Bottom 120mm(GPU), is it possible to stack radiators?

The bottom compartment layout I imagine is that:
Rear Panel - PSU - 2x140 Fan - 280 Rad(GPU) - 2x140 Fan - 280 Rad(CPU) - 2x140 Fan - Front Panel

Is the thermals going to be worse than 120+240?
I understand that radiator stacking is not a good idea in general, but since we are stacking two 280mm Radiators, is it still worse than 120mm + 240mm in the traditional layout?


----------



## lowmotion

Hehe i thought about the same idea.

They are still producing new accessory (despite the bad sales) : PH217XE-SDB

http://www.barrowint.com.img.800cdn.com/Uploads/Editor/2018-09-26/5bab347534c43.jpg


----------



## tubbed

Hi All,

Thought I'd throw up some progress pictures of my shift build. Really only waiting on hardline fitting/tubing now. Looking forward to see if this setup works, I'm coming from AIO cpu and air-cooled 2060 strix, cpu was fine but gpu would eventually choke. 

This is a HTPC/gaming rig for the lounge and sits horizontal on a shelf, I'm pulling air in through the I/O side and pushing it down the front panel (sealed up the mesh and chassis holes) and into the 1st rad, then ducting the warm air into the second rad and out the bottom via the 2nd 140mm static fan. The "hope" is the cool air and removal of hot air within the case will offset the warm air the second rad receives and maintain a decent loop temp. Toying with the idea of adding a cutout for a slim 120mm where the 3.5" drive sits but will wait to see how it runs, hoping to have one 140mm idling through netflix sessions. 

Specs;
2700x 
b450 strix
zotac 2070 mini
silverstone psu
2x140 nf-a14
m.2 slots full
alpha-cool rads, gpu block, solo pump/cpu and fittings
printed duct and a low-profile 120 to 140 adapter for the bottom fan. 

Will post completed photos and hopefully some decent thermals both stock and oc.

Edit: the 3D image it the latest concept, the 2nd picture was the 1st, using the full length strix that required a notch in the duct, it could have worked with a custom riser cable but in the end it just made life easier upgrading to the mini. 

Cheers


----------



## vex_sb

Hi. i have shift x for sale + be quiet sfx-l 600 gold psu with it. If any1 interested let me know. giving oem led strip with it. 










Would exchange for other SFF ITX case ( DA2, Ncase etc )


----------



## Blutkurier

tubbed said:


> ...
> printed duct and a low-profile 120 to 140 adapter for the bottom fan.
> ...


More pictures, pls.
Where can i buy?


----------



## Kutalion

Hey guys, I'm in a bit of a pickle and would be thankful for help. My motherboard still hasn't arrived, so I can't check this myself for couple of weeks more. 

If you rotate the GPU bracket how fan on the rail can it go, can it actually reach the end on the left?


Image from the interwebz. The reason I'm asking is that I have a pretty wide GPU - Aorus 1080 TI. It is under a water block so thickness is a non-issue, but width is pretty questionable. The GPU in the photo is a reference design which is about 30mm narrower.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tubbed

If you rotate the GPU bracket how fan on the rail can it go said:


> Couple of measurements for you, it can go passed the fan (for example) if you have a long enough riser cable.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## jonacanar

Hi, maybe can you share the 3d file, wanna try it (I have a 3d printer) thanks in advance.


----------



## jonacanar

*Custom mesh panels*

I had some heat issues, take some wood and mesh fabric, it help a lot and visuals its ok. I was waiting for the official part from Phanteks but I didnt see it yet, so.


----------



## jonacanar

tubbed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thought I'd throw up some progress pictures of my shift build. Really only waiting on hardline fitting/tubing now. Looking forward to see if this setup works, I'm coming from AIO cpu and air-cooled 2060 strix, cpu was fine but gpu would eventually choke.
> 
> This is a HTPC/gaming rig for the lounge and sits horizontal on a shelf, I'm pulling air in through the I/O side and pushing it down the front panel (sealed up the mesh and chassis holes) and into the 1st rad, then ducting the warm air into the second rad and out the bottom via the 2nd 140mm static fan. The "hope" is the cool air and removal of hot air within the case will offset the warm air the second rad receives and maintain a decent loop temp. Toying with the idea of adding a cutout for a slim 120mm where the 3.5" drive sits but will wait to see how it runs, hoping to have one 140mm idling through netflix sessions.
> 
> Specs;
> 2700x
> b450 strix
> zotac 2070 mini
> silverstone psu
> 2x140 nf-a14
> m.2 slots full
> alpha-cool rads, gpu block, solo pump/cpu and fittings
> printed duct and a low-profile 120 to 140 adapter for the bottom fan.
> 
> Will post completed photos and hopefully some decent thermals both stock and oc.
> 
> Edit: the 3D image it the latest concept, the 2nd picture was the 1st, using the full length strix that required a notch in the duct, it could have worked with a custom riser cable but in the end it just made life easier upgrading to the mini.
> 
> Cheers


Please share the 3d file, thanks


----------



## tubbed

jonacanar said:


> Please share the 3d file, thanks


I'm plumbing it up this weekend, if it works I'll post the files for sure.


----------



## TheLeadPontoon

I have an EVGA 2-slot 1080 Ti.
I know this case is prone to heat issues with open air cards, so I was thinking of laying the case on its side and removing the glass from the GPU side,
to let it suck in cool air from below.


Could any current Shift owners give me their thoughts on this?


----------



## jonacanar

I think the best way to cool down that card will be adding AIO to the GPU, maybe the nzxt bracket, or try made some custom panels as me. With the glass panels on, the system will overheat, maybe taking out one will help but consider the dust.


----------



## tubbed

ahhh little optimistic on the plumbing, took all weekend just finishing the cabling (never never again) 

Anyway few more progress photos, got one piece of HT in at least!


----------



## jonacanar

I just made some modding, I set a 140mm fan in the bottom to suck air, one 120mm fan with a rad intake, one 120mm in the middle to help my psu to cool down in stress situations, mesh panels help with the gpu with stock cooler that is facing forwards
View attachment 1









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jonacanar

tubbed said:


> ahhh little optimistic on the plumbing, took all weekend just finishing the cabling (never never again)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway few more progress photos, got one piece of HT in at least!




Please don’t forget to share the 3D file thanks 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snieprbb

*The 3D model of the case*

Is anyone has the 3D model file of the Evolv shift case ? recently want to build an itx but so struggle about the AIO or custom water loop due to space


----------



## RaduV

Upgraded my 2600X to 3600X and the 1080 hybrid to a 2080+Kraken G12 thanks to good old amazon . Stacked the gpu rad over the cpu one with a rad bracket, gpu temps up to 77 in heaviest work loads, usually around 60. 

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=ZE5FY3hVVkpqaWtCc1dzYlFFRi1ITzVkT1VXYzBn


----------



## tubbed

#update

Leak down test next, seriously difficult to get the bends with such limited space.


----------



## RaduV

That's a very planned job right there, carefully executed.


----------



## tubbed

cheers radu, 

all plumbed up and live, pending OS install. Not quite as planned out as it could have been, turns out the pump inlet/outlet is not what I had hoped (or even considered TBH), the GPU is being feed through into the outlet...shize. I'm assuming you can't just reverse a pump impeller and this means re routing the tubing, maybe I just roll with it and see how it runs??


----------



## jonacanar

tubbed said:


> cheers radu,
> 
> 
> 
> all plumbed up and live, pending OS install. Not quite as planned out as it could have been, turns out the pump inlet/outlet is not what I had hoped (or even considered TBH), the GPU is being feed through into the outlet...shize. I'm assuming you can't just reverse a pump impeller and this means re routing the tubing, maybe I just roll with it and see how it runs??




Your cable management is great, can’t even see where you put all the cables, what’s parts are you using in the water cool setup?? Maybe some quote of all ?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tubbed

:thumb:

it's not the prettiest cable management just the shortest possible run between each component, no space for combs literately, it took a ridiculous amount of time and blood but really helped with space and airflow imo. 

Its all alpha-cool, 2 x 120 rads, LT solo, 5 x 90 degree & 5 x straight and a huge pile of scrap 10/13 tubing. 

Managed a little bit of testing last night, Asus Tweaker took the little mini straight to 1980mhz, just with OC scanner which made me smile! Will look for 2k manually but TBH if I can maintain high 1900's in Metro I'll be a happy camper! 

Furmark got the CPU (auto OC) to 70 max and the GPU (OC) to 58 max, the loop temp maxed out at 44 both fans @ 1200rpm.... I have low noise adapters on both atm, its a touch louder than the original setup at idle no joke! This was with all panels and glass on, laying horizontal.

This wasn't a heat saturation test yet, want to play around with the fans and potentially dial back the CPU (peaked @ 4.1) as I favor GPU temp and noise more than anything. At the moment I have both fans on the CPU header but think I'll move one to the chassis (on low duty) and leave the other on the cpu for high temp/max load and maybe take off the LNA if required? 

So far quietly optimistic even with the backwards GPU flow but will wait for a long run on a synthetic before I celebrate too much. 

Cheers


----------



## azkaban3000

Here some photos of the new Shift Air. Mine is on the way eta 3 days. 

https://imgur.com/gallery/Nv6kTsQ


----------



## jonacanar

azkaban3000 said:


> Here some photos of the new Shift Air. Mine is on the way eta 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/Nv6kTsQ




Where did you get it ?? It didn’t show in the phanteks site yet


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## azkaban3000

jonacanar said:


> Where did you get it ?? It didn’t show in the phanteks site yet
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


It already available in Vietnam. You could google the model: PH-ES217A_AG. From what I searched it also available in China, Australia and Singapore


----------



## Arnavut

did they release only shift air and no shift X air? damn I was waiting for only the X mesh panels...


----------



## iMik

Arnavut said:


> did they release only shift air and no shift X air? damn I was waiting for only the X mesh panels...


They have no plans for Shift X air.


----------



## azkaban3000

Temp is much better in Shift Air. 

Setup 1: GPU fan facing inward. CPU rad at the bottom with a ML120 as intake. A default Phantek 140m fan exhausts air in the top front, one ML120 as intake in bottom front.

Setup 2: GPU facing outward. Other fan as setup 1, except default Phanteks 140mm has to be removed to fit the VGA.

Here's the temp result: (tested with Assassin Creed Origin benchmark)

Setup 1: CPU idle at around 50, load at 56. GPU idle at 50, load at 70

Setup 2: CPU idle at around 42, load at 52. GPU idle at 67, load at 59.


----------



## lowmotion

Phanteks Shift X grey drops here down on 60 Euro + 5 Euro shipment.


----------



## mr.luq

Hello Evolv Shift X fans 

I'm thinking to build my desktop based on Evolv Shift X, but I really want to use a motherboard ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Impact (https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-Crosshair-VIII-Impact/). Is a mini-DTX with one side dimension different than normal ITX motherboard. Can you guys (based on your experience) tell me if that motherboard will fit to Shift X? Thanks for help!


----------



## AlSki.net

That board is different, from your link if you look at this image https://www.asus.com/websites/global/products/wodanwpswfp0wiug/img/compact/compact-left.png you can see that the DTX board is taller (in that image) which means that it will stick out 3 cm further towards the back of the case. In the Shifts this 3cm area is in order 
- where the riser cable passes from front to back, 
- where the 2.5 SSD/HDD drives are mounted,
- then the part of the internal frame that holds those drives
- then there is some space before you hit the rear panel which is used for cable management (or commonly fan controllers)

It's possible that you might be able to only use M.2 drives, cut the internal frame and route the riser cable around the back of the board (you might need a longer cable???), or you could just get the ITX.


----------



## j0s3ph

*Updated AI File!*



Sedici said:


> Here's a link to a Google Drive folder which includes the raw .DXF file from Autodesk Fusion. Also has an .EPS file which opens using Adobe Illustrator. A lasercutter/waterjet place should be able to use the EPS file. The side panel was a couple of millimeters short for me, but not noticeable enough for me to get it remade. If anyone plans on using it, extend the top part 2-3 millimeters if you want.
> 
> The original dimensions are 471mm x 228mm.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/14wOqHyFzTH_esAPc8lE5fQLQ41bYE88j
> 
> I live in Silicon Valley and had one of the dozens of local shops do it lol. It cost me $60, materials+cut time. A few other CNC places that take online orders are eMachineShop, Xometry, Ponoko, and Big Blue Saw. Lasergist laser cuts, but last time I checked they only do steel. And I think they also have a size limit which won't fit a side panel. Ponoko has a lot of acrylic options.
> 
> Big Blue Saw does waterjetting, and offers instant online quotes. Here's prices from BBS for the single side panel. ~3mm thick 6061AL


Hey everyone! Finally finished my build, I was inspired by Sedici's post and his custom side panels sold me. I took his file and modified it a bit, adjusted it for the evolv shift x. Attached is my final mockup for the side panel, not 100% sure if I'm going to use both panels ( planning on cutting two ).

AI File. ( Note, included in this file are other designs ).
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxzGdG6r8Me_LVVr6W6EeX0lMvatyLrZ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## nmr75

*Phanteks Shift Air*

Hello,
My config

Step 1:
i7 9700k
MSI Z390i MPG Gaming Edge AC
CORSAIR Hydro H80iV2
CORSAIR SF600
2x16Go 3200 HyperX
PNY XLR8 CS3030 1To
PNY XLR8 CS3030 500Go
Shadow Wings 2 Fans 140mm
ZOTAC RTX 2070 SUPER MINI

https://imgur.com/gallery/YHYmzLh









Step 2 :
NZXT KRAKEN G12
CORSAIR HYDRO H55
NOCTUA NF-A12x15 PWM

https://imgur.com/gallery/E1uZ7b7









Final :









Airflow :

Bottom CORSAIR Hydro H80iV2 1x120 fan + 1x120 NOCTUA NF-A12x15 PWM (push-pull) -> intake (will try exhaust later)
Top front Shadow Wings 2 1x140 -> intake
Bottom/front CORSAIR HYDRO H55 1xNOCTUA NF-A12x15 PWM -> exhaust

Currently my biggest problem is the front panel. Hot air is badly evacuated
After 1 hour gaming (without front panel)


----------



## puntoboy

Just built my first system in the new air version of the case. It's working OK but get's a little warm (unsurprisingly).


Spec:
AMD Ryzen 3950x
EBGA RTX 2070 Super XC Ultra Black GPU

32GB Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB RAM
Asus ROG Strix X570-I Gaming ITX Motherboard
Corsair H801 V2 AIO
3 x NZXT AER RGB Fans
2 x NEXT Hue LED strips
1 x Samsung 850 Evo 250GB NVME SSD
1 x Samsung 860 Evo 500GB SATA SSD
1 x Samsung 860 QVO 2TB SATA SSD
Seasonic SGX 650W PSU



I'm really pleased with it. but I have a couple of issues. The GPU power cables are right up against the PSU. I might end up changing it for a shorted PSU however the smallest SFX PSU is still 10cm long so it will only clear one of the two PCI-E power connectors fully, it will still block the second. I saw these on ModDIY but when speaking to them about the cables it seems the low profile side is in the PSU end, not the GPU side so they are no good. The 2070 Super I have is a 6 pin and 8 pin card.


The other issues is the heat. Now I wasn't expecting completely chilly temps considering it's a 3950x but I was hoping for a bit less than the standard temps I'm seeing around 62c. Under loads I have seen peaks of 90c but it settles around 85c. a few degrees less than I was seeing before I changed the TIM for some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaught. I'm not sure what else I can do to reduce the temps without underclocking it.


----------



## blackbalt89

Got a question, recently got a Shift Evolv Air and an H80i v2 and will be running P/P GT AP-15s in the bottom but what is the biggest 2080 super I can fit?


----------



## Ro8usta

*Silver Glint*

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X

Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi

Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 MHz

Storage: Intel 660P Series, 500 GB & 1 TB

Graphics: Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT

PSU: Corsair SF600 Platinum

Case: Phanteks Evolv Shift TG

Fans: Noctua NF-F12 (2x), NF-A14, NF-A12x15

Cooling: EKWB ZMT Tubing, Velocity Strike RGB, Vector RX 5700 +XT Special Edition, EK-Quantum Kinetic FLT120, EK CoolStream SE 120 (2x), and Fittings.


----------



## mouacyk

Ro8usta said:


> *Silver Glint*
> 
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi
> 
> Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 MHz
> 
> Storage: Intel 660P Series, 500 GB & 1 TB
> 
> Graphics: Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT
> 
> PSU: Corsair SF600 Platinum
> 
> Case: Phanteks Evolv Shift TG
> 
> Fans: Noctua NF-F12 (2x), NF-A14, NF-A12x15
> 
> Cooling: EKWB ZMT Tubing, Velocity Strike RGB, Vector RX 5700 +XT Special Edition, EK-Quantum Kinetic FLT120, EK CoolStream SE 120 (2x), and Fittings.


^^ How is the EK-Quantum Kinetic FLT120 pump/reservoir combo? I may get one for a future compact build.


----------



## Ro8usta

mouacyk said:


> ^^ How is the EK-Quantum Kinetic FLT120 pump/reservoir combo? I may get one for a future compact build.


It's good. I use the DDC as it is more compact than the D5 obviously. You really need to pay attention to its overall thickness for small build.
I run it less than 75% speed, and it cools the GPU very well. It's 75C on the CPU at 4.2GHz 1.25v, while 62C on the GPU and 74C on the Memory Junction at 2015 MHz 1.2v. I don't use water temp sensor so Idk what the water temp is.


----------



## babloo81

*Idle & Ambient Temp*



Ro8usta said:


> *Silver Glint*
> 
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi
> 
> Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 MHz
> 
> Storage: Intel 660P Series, 500 GB & 1 TB
> 
> Graphics: Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT
> 
> PSU: Corsair SF600 Platinum
> 
> Case: Phanteks Evolv Shift TG
> 
> Fans: Noctua NF-F12 (2x), NF-A14, NF-A12x15
> 
> Cooling: EKWB ZMT Tubing, Velocity Strike RGB, Vector RX 5700 +XT Special Edition, EK-Quantum Kinetic FLT120, EK CoolStream SE 120 (2x), and Fittings.


This is interesting.. May I know what is the IDLE & AMBIENT temperature for CPU & GPU ?


----------



## Jamie.Alexander

*HTPC Dual SSD Bracket*

Hello Evolv Shift owners! I've been looking out for a new case for my HTPC for a while. It's an older PC and doesn't have m.2 support so run's purely off 2.5" disks. I'd like to move to a raid 5 with three disks and keep the current setup of an ssd for the system disk.
Main question is, considering a 3.5" disk fits between the case and the shroud on the back, would the phanteks dual ssd bracket fit as well? Best I can find for the dimensions of the bracket are 3.3” x 1” x 4.7” (85mm x 25mm x120mm )(Wx H x D).


----------



## RaduV

Planning to cut a hole next week in my shift X to mount the GPU AIO on top of the PSU. Will post pics after.


----------



## RaduV

nmr75 said:


> Hello,
> My config
> 
> Step 1:
> i7 9700k
> MSI Z390i MPG Gaming Edge AC
> CORSAIR Hydro H80iV2
> CORSAIR SF600
> 2x16Go 3200 HyperX
> PNY XLR8 CS3030 1To
> PNY XLR8 CS3030 500Go
> Shadow Wings 2 Fans 140mm
> ZOTAC RTX 2070 SUPER MINI
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/YHYmzLh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step 2 :
> NZXT KRAKEN G12
> CORSAIR HYDRO H55
> NOCTUA NF-A12x15 PWM
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/E1uZ7b7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airflow :
> 
> Bottom CORSAIR Hydro H80iV2 1x120 fan + 1x120 NOCTUA NF-A12x15 PWM (push-pull) -> intake (will try exhaust later)
> Top front Shadow Wings 2 1x140 -> intake
> Bottom/front CORSAIR HYDRO H55 1xNOCTUA NF-A12x15 PWM -> exhaust
> 
> Currently my biggest problem is the front panel. Hot air is badly evacuated
> After 1 hour gaming (without front panel)



Love it, should have picked up the chromax fans though.


----------



## RaduV

Ro8usta said:


> *Silver Glint*
> 
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi
> 
> Memory: G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 MHz
> 
> Storage: Intel 660P Series, 500 GB & 1 TB
> 
> Graphics: Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT
> 
> PSU: Corsair SF600 Platinum
> 
> Case: Phanteks Evolv Shift TG
> 
> Fans: Noctua NF-F12 (2x), NF-A14, NF-A12x15
> 
> Cooling: EKWB ZMT Tubing, Velocity Strike RGB, Vector RX 5700 +XT Special Edition, EK-Quantum Kinetic FLT120, EK CoolStream SE 120 (2x), and Fittings.



Awesome build, surprised that you've mange to fit the slim fan in the top cover. Guessing you've used adapters otherwise cables will stick in to the fan.


----------



## nyk20z3

Makes no sense why they didn't make mesh panels for the Shift X?


----------



## RaduV

Probably Shift X doesn't suffer as much from GPU overheating since its designed for custom cooling. Some mods I did to improve cooling and be able to use dual AIO.


----------



## tubbed

*Radiator Duct + mesh infill STL's*

Hi All,

V2 of the duct is performing really well, takes much longer to reach saturation temp which I assume has something to do with increased flow? 

The real bonus to this setup is the noise reducers on the pumps, they're barely audible now and gaming temps have improved, winning. 

Attached are the STL's for both the dual pump duct (which requires a mini GPU) and the original version which is for a full length Asus strix card. Please double check the length of your card if you're going to use the full length card version of the duct, the measurement from top of radiator to the bottom of the notch is approx 45mm. I'm using 30mm rads. 

I've also attached the mesh infills & 120 to 140 fan adapter which are essential if you want to do the twin fan setup like this. My 2700x is running 4.3ghz & the GPU is +380 and the water loop hasn't got passed 55 degrees.

Note I run my shift horizontal under the TV, it draws air over the I/O, down the gap in the front panel, through rad 1 and then ducted through rad 2. All exhaust is out the bottom of the case including the power supply exhaust. The result is a very cool mobo even when the water loop has maxed out. 

Not sure how this would go if the fan direction was reversed and the case stood vertically, heat rises but you are dumping all the hot rad air directly onto the mobo, a slim 120 on the lid might solve that issue though? it just works so well horizontally. 

Cheers


----------



## nyk20z3

RaduV said:


> Probably Shift X doesn't suffer as much from GPU overheating since its designed for custom cooling. Some mods I did to improve cooling and be able to use dual AIO.


O it definitely suffers. I had a full water cooling set up in a shift X and my temps where terrible.


----------



## Lars Arberg

tubbed said:


> cheers radu,
> 
> all plumbed up and live, pending OS install. Not quite as planned out as it could have been, turns out the pump inlet/outlet is not what I had hoped (or even considered TBH), the GPU is being feed through into the outlet...shize. I'm assuming you can't just reverse a pump impeller and this means re routing the tubing, maybe I just roll with it and see how it runs??



Hi tubbed,

Hope, you mind me asking, but where did you get that shroud for the radiators? Is it 3D printed? Can you share?

Cheers!

Edit; Just realized that you already shared the plans.... Thanks!


----------



## tojoleon

My Specs
Ryzen 9 3900X
Asrock X570 Phantom Gaming Tb3 ITX
Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200 32GB
Corsair SF750
Aorus 1080ti WB waterforce
960GB NVME SSD Corsair Force


----------



## RaduV

Was wondering if anyone can suggest where to make/get a 3D printed PSU cover which nicely covers the PSU and cables, also where can you make these front panel holes?


----------



## limonchello22

tojoleon said:


> My Specs
> Ryzen 9 3900X
> Asrock X570 Phantom Gaming Tb3 ITX
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200 32GB
> Corsair SF750
> Aorus 1080ti WB waterforce
> 960GB NVME SSD Corsair Force


I'm really inspired by your CNC work, could you please upload a dxf scheme of your case?


----------



## wardo90

this thread still active?


----------



## CptAsian

wardo90 said:


> this thread still active?


You can certainly try to keep it active.

In other news, the Shift 2 is out.






Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design







www.phanteks.com


----------



## wardo90

This is my set up. Nearly complete


----------



## Liquid4rt

Shift X owners, is it possible to fit a 120mm slim rad and a small ATX psu measuring 140x150x86mm?? It's about 22mm taller than a SFX-L/SFX psu and i know room at the bottom is tight as it is...


----------



## Joebloggs1

Hi all, first time poster here, I have recently done a shift air build with custom aio mounting, and thought I would share some pics as I couldn't find many solutions online when I was researching for the build. 

I had to do some minor cutting but didn't have to cut the side panels which was my main goal. It is pretty rough as my tools were limited but I think it worked well even though it would be alot cleaner done in a proper workshop.

Rig is a 5600x / 3070 founders / h100i 240mm aio / x570 aorus pro / 32gb low profile ram / 700w plat psu / 1x140 2x 120 case fans all as exhaust.


----------



## Virtualporkchop

Just got my hands on a shift x. Current build is fully water cooled, 3600 and a 3080 is it gonna be possible to switch over cpu and gpu, other idea was to just cool the gpu with water and air cool the cpu. If any one here has any ideas id appreciate it


----------



## Leemstradamus

Virtualporkchop said:


> Just got my hands on a shift x. Current build is fully water cooled, 3600 and a 3080 is it gonna be possible to switch over cpu and gpu, other idea was to just cool the gpu with water and air cool the cpu. If any one here has any ideas id appreciate it


You will have better luck than me doing full water in that case. I'm using the Shift Evolve and looking to put my 8700k underwater but my 3080ti is just too freaking hot.

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## lurker2501

Hi guys. I recently bought Evolve 2. 
But its pci extender doesn't see my EVGA 3070 card.
What are good replacements for the extension cable?


----------



## lurker2501

MY Waifu


----------



## Leemstradamus

Great looking build!

I'm going to have to tear down my V1 version soon


----------



## saxons

I'm still modding/updating my V1, thermals a great, running two pumps now and make life easier when refilling filling, still think this case is the best looking around, bit of a change to my first build of this setup back in 2018 Phanteks evolv shift full custom water cooling (original build)


----------



## Leemstradamus

saxons said:


> I'm still modding/updating my V1, thermals a great, running two pumps now and make life easier when refilling filling, still think this case is the best looking around, bit of a change to my first build of this setup back in 2018 Phanteks evolv shift full custom water cooling (original build)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586716
> 
> View attachment 2586717


Stunning build! I love how you went with the pump/res/CPU block. That saved some extra space for sure compared to mine. 

I tore mine down because the thermals we're pretty bad with the hardware I had in there. Going to try and do an open build soon. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------

